# GUERLAIN *post purchases with pics* & chat too :)



## outtacontrol

I have recently discovered Guerlain. I am completely in love with this brand & the products. It has been around since *1838! *

Starting with perfume, they custom made scents for Queen Victoria of England and Queen Isabelle of Spain! (I am a HUGE European Monarchy history buff..)

Anyways from there, they developed their amazing skin care & makeup line. 

Please Share Yours!

Super Aqua Day Moisturizer
Meteorites in 02 Tient Beige
khol from the Terracotta line in 06 Mirage


----------



## girlygirl3

Beautiful!  I'm getting started on this brand as well!  I purchased the holiday e/s palette but unfortunately the violets are not for me.  I'm returning it but I'm sure I'll be replacing it with another!


----------



## outtacontrol

aw, sorry that it didn't work out for you. Post what you decide! I am so excited for this brand, EVERYTHING smells heavenly!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I too am intrigued with Guerlain! I just last night placed an order at Sephora using the VIB discount for Guerlain's Parure Extreme Luminous Extreme Wear Foundation. I am excited to try it, has rave reviews!

The Meteorites always tempt me, but I have yet to take the plunge! Someday 

These are my Guerlain products, very happy with all three 

Ombre Eclat  4 Shades in Rose Boise
KissKiss Strass in Beige Mousseline
Terracotta Light Sheer Bronzing Powder in Blondes


----------



## gga

I ordered more Rouge G lipsticks and some e/s palettes during the engraving event going on at NM still, I think.  They will engrave your name on the metal cases.  I have no idea why that tickles me so much, but it does.  Love Rouge G lipsticks.


----------



## outtacontrol

*gga*! I wish they had offers like that in Canada, but no such luck. Please post pics when you get it  back!

*It'sanaddiction* Your colours are beautiful! Def something I would choose. How do you find the compact powder?


----------



## beantownSugar

don't have a picture of it but I LOVE their Kiss Kiss Gloss


----------



## Renee_j

I just purchased the Kiss Kiss gloss in crystal pearl, it is so pretty over any lipstick!


----------



## nekonat

oh gawd! I LOVE guerlain. Their pressed meteorites are the only things I've EVER hit the pan on! So I've already purchased them twice.  I'm debating the voyage one...but it does cost a pretty penny and I've heard that if you travel internationally, they can be found a teeny bit cheaper at duty free shops.

Currently I'm loving my 3rd pressed meteorites in rose, the holiday edition meteorites, and the LE mascara.  I also wear Shalimar when I want to feel a little dirty


----------



## outtacontrol

I have heard so many rave reviews of the kisskiss gloss, I'm going to have to go and get some!

*Nekonat* - are the pressed meteorites the same as the loose ones in the jars? I am wanting a compact for my purse, not nessesarily in the meteorites though, do you use yours as a powder after your foundation/concealer? 

Oh man, I just want to buy it all to try!


----------



## nekonat

outtacontrol-I find that the pressed meteorites give a little bit more of a "shimmer" look to it vs. the loose ones. Yes, I do use it as a powder after my foundation.

LOL! yes yes! Buy it all


----------



## beauty k addict

i just started with guerlain also. here's my first purchase-- meteorites in perles d'or from sephora's vib event kick-off party. will stop by the store again tomorrow to pick up the holiday shadow palette.


----------



## beauty k addict

i couldn't agree more. i read about it in one of the asian blogs i'm following. 



nekonat said:


> oh gawd! I LOVE guerlain. Their pressed meteorites are the only things I've EVER hit the pan on! So I've already purchased them twice. I'm debating the voyage one...but it does cost a pretty penny and I've heard that* if you travel internationally, they can be found a teeny bit cheaper at duty free shops*.
> 
> Currently I'm loving my 3rd pressed meteorites in rose, the holiday edition meteorites, and the LE mascara. I also wear Shalimar when I want to feel a little dirty


----------



## beauty k addict

ooops i spoke too soon! i just realized this is my 3rd guerlain purchase lol. 

pics of the other two..

indian kohl liner + shadow palette in champs elysees
















beauty k addict said:


> i just started with guerlain also. here's my first purchase-- meteorites in perles d'or from sephora's vib event kick-off party. will stop by the store again tomorrow to pick up the holiday shadow palette.


----------



## outtacontrol

oohhh! I die! all of these are beautiful!

Thanks for the info *nekonat*! That's good to know

*Beauty addict* - Thanks for sharing! I see that diorshow mascara in your pic... I have heard many good things about that too. I wonder how it compares to lancome's defenicils which I have used forever.. lol I've never seen the indian khol like that, just the powder one which I have. Is it more creamy? or still powdery?

Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## girlygirl3

Oooh I was wondering if anyone else got one of the 6-couleur palettes!

So I did return the holiday palette, oh well, but I did get 93, Rue de Passy! It's feels so soft! I really was after one of these palettes but just didn't want to spend the bucks. I'm happy I did!  The colors are neutral but my photo does wash them out a bit.  The center pink color is a gorgeous highlighter!

I also got a pretty little satin pouch (it's purple, not blue in the photo) with great Orchidee samples and a sample of Shalimar!


----------



## nekonat

I was debating getting this one!!! But I bought some Chanel body creams instead  hahaha


----------



## krazydaisy

I love guerlain but i do not love their Meteorites, it tends to make me look like a ghost and i do not apply a lot either


----------



## it'sanaddiction

outtacontrol said:


> *gga*! I wish they had offers like that in Canada, but no such luck. Please post pics when you get it back!
> 
> *It'sanaddiction* Your colours are beautiful! Def something I would choose. How do you find the compact powder?


 
It's the best bronzer I have found for my coloring (and I have tried so many!) I don't use it in the winter months, so this compact bronzer will last me a long time.


----------



## beauty k addict

i haven't tried dior extase (nor guerlain's indian kohl) on just yet but i'll report back the minute i do so. 




outtacontrol said:


> *Beauty addict* - Thanks for sharing! I see that diorshow mascara in your pic... I have heard many good things about that too. I wonder how it compares to lancome's defenicils which I have used forever.. lol I've never seen the indian khol like that, just the powder one which I have. Is it more creamy? or still powdery?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I have fair skin with a lot of redness, does anyone know which Meteorites would be best for me?


----------



## sjunky13

I am a HUGE  Guerlain collector. I have all of the quads ever released since Hervé Van der Straeten started designing the compacts. My foundations are all Guerlain  and I love collecting the Meteriorites. I also love the Rouge G's. Big fan here!

The products mean a lot to me. I love the house and the history behind the brand.


----------



## outtacontrol

*SJUNKY13* please oh please post pics of your collection! Their compacts are gorgeous!! and the tin containters for the meteorites. Please post pics if you can!


----------



## nekonat

sjunky13 said:


> I am a HUGE  Guerlain collector. I have all of the quads ever released since Hervé Van der Straeten started designing the compacts. My foundations are all Guerlain  and I love collecting the Meteriorites. I also love the Rouge G's. Big fan here!
> 
> The products mean a lot to me. *I love the house and the history behind the brand.*



Agreed!!! Especially the stories behind their perfumes! *swoons*


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> I am a HUGE Guerlain collector. I have all of the quads ever released since Hervé Van der Straeten started designing the compacts. My foundations are all Guerlain and I love collecting the Meteriorites. I also love the Rouge G's. Big fan here!
> 
> The products mean a lot to me. I love the house and the history behind the brand.


 
Wow, you are the Ultimate!  Chanel, Guerlain, ?

I've only had one other experience and that was with the Holiday palette, but now I love 93, Rue de Passy!  I feel so sophisticated!


----------



## sjunky13

bunnymasseuse said:


> I have fair skin with a lot of redness, does anyone know which Meteorites would be best for me?


 Teint beige would be good, it would help to done down redness. I have and love it.


----------



## outtacontrol

^^ I agree. That's the one that I have and it's perfect. It's like the little balls have minds of their own and know what to do and go straight to work when you brush them on! lol


----------



## nicci404

Guerlain Giovanna Rouge G Lipstick - Fall 2009 (Limited Edition) 

My first Guerlain product! Ignore the reflection of my boyfriend's hand on the case


----------



## karester

I really want to get into this brand, I love the design of the Rouge G case, among other things.  I also want to try their newest foundation but I don't have a counter near me and don't know what shade to choose online.


----------



## boston girl

Am I the only one that's unhappy with the design of the Rouge G cases? I mean, they look great when just sitting there, but I find that when I put one in my purse I'm afraid that the cover will pull off the case. It's like the magnet holding the two pieces together isn't strong enough... I love the colors and the texture of the product though.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karester said:


> I really want to get into this brand, I love the design of the Rouge G case, among other things. I also want to try their newest foundation but I don't have a counter near me and don't know what shade to choose online.


 
I had the same problem, but took a chance and ordered at Sephora. (they have a great return policy) I did google searches for swatches and compared them to my Dior and MAC foundations that I swatched on my arm. That narrowed it down to 2.

Then I read reviews at MUA and one of my choices sounded like it was for warmer tones. So I choose the other and got it today! It looks like a great match, but I haven't gone out in the sun yet. Hope this helps you 

Love the packaging, so elegant!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

boston girl said:


> Am I the only one that's unhappy with the design of the Rouge G cases? I mean, they look great when just sitting there, but I find that when I put one in my purse I'm afraid that the cover will pull off the case. It's like the magnet holding the two pieces together isn't strong enough... I love the colors and the texture of the product though.


 
I've never had one of these, but it seems too complicated. I like to be able to do "quick" touchups.


----------



## gga

I've never had a problem with the Rouge G cases coming apart in my bag, but I'd never toss a lipstick of any brand in my purse loose.  They go in makeup bags.  And I've never had an issue with the Rouge G being complicated or coming apart at unexpected times.

I ordered Guerlain Terracotta kohl in brown and black from the VIB sale, and it arrives today!  Whoohoo!


----------



## outtacontrol

gga said:


> I've never had a problem with the Rouge G cases coming apart in my bag, but *I'd never toss a lipstick of any brand in my purse loose*. They go in makeup bags. And I've never had an issue with the Rouge G being complicated or coming apart at unexpected times.
> 
> I ordered Guerlain Terracotta kohl in brown and black from the VIB sale, and it arrives today! Whoohoo!


 
Exactly! post pics of your kohl when you get it!! You will love it, I love mine. It takes a time or two to get the hang of it, but once you do, it takes your eye makeup to a whole other level 

EDIT: what's the VIB sale? sounds interesting..


----------



## outtacontrol

it'sanaddiction said:


> I had the same problem, but took a chance and ordered at Sephora. (they have a great return policy) I did google searches for swatches and compared them to my Dior and MAC foundations that I swatched on my arm. That narrowed it down to 2.
> 
> Then I read reviews at MUA and one of my choices sounded like it was for warmer tones. So I choose the other and got it today! It looks like a great match, but I haven't gone out in the sun yet. Hope this helps you
> 
> Love the packaging, so elegant!


 
Show Us what you got!!


----------



## outtacontrol

girlygirl3 said:


> Oooh I was wondering if anyone else got one of the 6-couleur palettes!
> 
> So I did return the holiday palette, oh well, but I did get 93, Rue de Passy! It's feels so soft! I really was after one of these palettes but just didn't want to spend the bucks. I'm happy I did! The colors are neutral but my photo does wash them out a bit. The center pink color is a gorgeous highlighter!
> 
> I also got a pretty little satin pouch (it's purple, not blue in the photo) with great Orchidee samples and a sample of Shalimar!


 
Gorgeous Girlgirl!! I love the colours. I wonder if any of us are brave enough so show our faces wearing our guerlain...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> Teint beige would be good, it would help to done down redness. I have and love it.





outtacontrol said:


> ^^ I agree. That's the one that I have and it's perfect. It's like the little balls have minds of their own and know what to do and go straight to work when you brush them on! lol


Thanks, and would this be over top of what ever I use or is this a foundation/powder?


----------



## outtacontrol

yes, I don't use foundation, just concealer where I need it. That being said, sometimes I will use a compact powder over my concealer all over, when I feel my skin is looking particularly dumpy that day lol. So, yes, you can use it as a light translucent powder OR over your foundation powder. Hope this helps! They are miracle balls...lol


----------



## gga

outtacontrol said:


> Exactly! post pics of your kohl when you get it!! You will love it, I love mine. It takes a time or two to get the hang of it, but once you do, it takes your eye makeup to a whole other level
> 
> EDIT: what's the VIB sale? sounds interesting..



and now I'm even more excited to get it!  I have a feeling I may end up covered in the stuff before bedtime, lol.

Sephora's VIB 20% off sale was from 11/11-11/15.  That's what I was referring to.


----------



## karester

it'sanaddiction said:


> I had the same problem, but took a chance and ordered at Sephora. (they have a great return policy) I did google searches for swatches and compared them to my Dior and MAC foundations that I swatched on my arm. That narrowed it down to 2.
> 
> Then I read reviews at MUA and one of my choices sounded like it was for warmer tones. So I choose the other and got it today! It looks like a great match, but I haven't gone out in the sun yet. Hope this helps you
> 
> Love the packaging, so elegant!



Where did you happen to find swatches, I can't find any!  I've done some reading on another site and all the reviews are by people who are NC in MAC, doesn't help me as I'm NW.


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> Guerlain Giovanna Rouge G Lipstick - Fall 2009 (Limited Edition)
> 
> My first Guerlain product! Ignore the reflection of my boyfriend's hand on the case




This is so pretty!  Is there any way you can do a swatch of it?


----------



## gga

Omg!  I am totally in love with the guerlain kohl.  It's super easy to use, looks amazing, didn't bother my eyes, and I had zero fallout.  I watched a few youtubes on how to use it, and it was super simple. I didn't expect it to be so easy or look so incredible!

Plus, the packaging is so pretty, as I expected it would be.  I'm a fiend for pretty packaging.  I know it doesn't make a difference as to what's inside, but I just like to look at the pretty containers.


----------



## sjunky13

bunnymasseuse said:


> Thanks, and would this be over top of what ever I use or is this a foundation/powder?


 I use them as a finishing powder. Some I use as highlight.


----------



## sjunky13

I need to post pics of my collection. I do love Chanel and Dior, but the Guerlain packaing is amazing and I love the seasonal quads. I did purchase the fall palettes. They are gorgeous, but the formula is very hard and the shadows are sheer. 
I have been to many Guerlain trainings as well, if anyone needs any info.


----------



## outtacontrol

sjunky13 said:


> I need to post pics of my collection. I do love Chanel and Dior, but the Guerlain packaing is amazing and I love the seasonal quads. I did purchase the fall palettes. They are gorgeous, but the formula is very hard and the shadows are sheer.
> *I have been to many Guerlain trainings as well, if anyone needs any info*.


 
Wow! I need some time to make a list of questions. But in the meantime do tell.


----------



## beauty k addict

i'm planning on switching to guerlain foundation once i'm done with my second bottle of chanel. chanel's not doing it for me lately unfortunately and i've collected so much already!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karester said:


> Where did you happen to find swatches, I can't find any! I've done some reading on another site and all the reviews are by people who are NC in MAC, doesn't help me as I'm NW.


 
I am a NW20 in MAC and chose 13 Rose Naturale (pink undertones). I did not get the newest foundation at Sephora (out of stock). I got Parure Extreme, but the shades listed are the same. Anyway karlasugar has some swatches

http://karlasugar.net/2008/10/guerlain-parure-foundation/


If this helps: I recently purchased MAC's newest foundation (the long wear one) in NW20. I found it just a tad too light.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

outtacontrol said:


> Show Us what you got!!


 

Ok, here it is (almost looks like a bottle of perfume doesn't it?)


----------



## sw0pp

Just a pic of my Guerlain Lippie, but I also have a couple more things... generally I love their packaging the most LOL the only product I really bought because of performance is their Terracotta bronzing powder, my HG


----------



## outtacontrol

beauty k addict said:


> i'm planning on switching to guerlain foundation once i'm done with my second bottle of chanel. chanel's not doing it for me lately unfortunately and i've collected so much already!


 
I want to try the lingerie de peau. I've heard only great things online and youtube reviews. I can't wait! and I normally don't even wear foundation.. I plan on picking that up and some other things tomorrow. I will post pics and a review when I get home.


----------



## karester

it'sanaddiction said:


> I am a NW20 in MAC and chose 13 Rose Naturale (pink undertones). I did not get the newest foundation at Sephora (out of stock). I got Parure Extreme, but the shades listed are the same. Anyway karlasugar has some swatches
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2008/10/guerlain-parure-foundation/
> 
> 
> If this helps: I recently purchased MAC's newest foundation (the long wear one) in NW20. I found it just a tad too light.



Thanks!  I actually checked Karlasugar but I must have missed that.  I was actually considering that shade, I'm an NW20 too.


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> I need to post pics of my collection. I do love Chanel and Dior, but the Guerlain packaing is amazing and I love the seasonal quads. I did purchase the fall palettes. They are gorgeous, but the formula is very hard and the shadows are sheer.
> I have been to many Guerlain trainings as well, if anyone needs any info.


 
I love the one 6-couleur palette I have right now!  I don't find the shadows to be that hard, I like that they don't powder off all over each other.  They are sheer but so buildable!

Do you recommend particular brushes?  I am using the e/s brush from Le Metier de Beaute and it works well, but if you have suggestions, I'd love to hear!


----------



## beauty k addict

supposedly i was gonna make a purchase today but passed cause there's a fall beauty gala at the bay this coming sunday so i told the SA i'll just come back. this way i can snag the freebie they're also giving out!


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> I_ love the one 6-couleur palette I have right now!  I don't find the shadows to be that hard, I like that they don't powder off all over each other._  They are sheer but so buildable!
> 
> Do you recommend particular brushes?  I am using the e/s brush from Le Metier de Beaute and it works well, but if you have suggestions, I'd love to hear!



ITA! 

Sjunky ~ I'd like to know what you think of the blush eclats!


----------



## nekonat

beauty k addict said:


> supposedly i was gonna make a purchase today but passed cause there's a fall beauty gala at the bay this coming sunday so i told the SA i'll just come back. this way i can snag the freebie they're also giving out!



It's actually pretty nice! A clutch and some orchide skin care samples


----------



## Contessa

I have been using Guerlain's new "Lingerie de Peau" foundation and I  it! 

Looks like a second skin and doesn't budge all day. Amazing. 


But I'm interested in trying their Kohl.......I've always been intrigued by it.


----------



## nicci404

karester said:


> This is so pretty!  Is there any way you can do a swatch of it?



here ya go...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karlasugar has swatches up on the new foundation. Also she says this about the colors " If the first digit is 0, the foundation has beige undertones (and all the shade names start with "Beige").  If the first digit is 1, it has pink undertones ("Rose"). And if the first digit is 2, it has golden tones ("Dore").

Here's the complete post

http://karlasugar.net/


----------



## beauty k addict

heh i've seen it.  i was looking at lingerie de peau swatches when i asked the SA what the makeup bag + samples were for and she said it's for sunday's event so i told her i'll just come back even if i already purchased 2 tix from another bay location. one more day eeeep! can't wait!! 




nekonat said:


> It's actually pretty nice! A clutch and some orchide skin care samples


----------



## sjunky13

sw0pp said:


> Just a pic of my Guerlain Lippie, but I also have a couple more things... generally I love their packaging the most LOL the only product I really bought because of performance is their Terracotta bronzing powder, my HG


 I love that color. Number 60. haha, it is my favorite. I love the packaging too.


----------



## sjunky13

sweetart said:


> ITA!
> 
> Sjunky ~ I'd like to know what you think of the blush eclats!


 The blushes are nice, very very sheer color pay off. Great if you are on the lighter side. Deeper skin tones might only get use out of the darkest shade. The blushes are meant to highlight as well. It is imporant to use them with an angled blush brush and swipe over the blush , then apply to the face just like the pan.  You will see the highlight on top of the color, and the contour below, if you follow how it is in the pan. The results are nice.


----------



## nekonat

beauty k addict said:


> heh i've seen it.  i was looking at lingerie de peau swatches when i asked the SA what the makeup bag + samples were for and she said it's for sunday's event so i told her i'll just come back even if i already purchased 2 tix from another bay location. one more day eeeep! can't wait!!



Happy shopping! Pictures of your Haul?


----------



## sw0pp

sjunky13 said:


> I love that color. Number 60. haha, it is my favorite. I love the packaging too.


 
I like it for everyday use, but somehow I love High Tea by MAC more, since it's less expensive to repurchase and a tad bit more neutral


----------



## citrus

After checking reviews for lots of foundations on you tube decided to get a sample of the Aqua.  Bought it the next day  absolutely love it and thinking of making Lingerie my next purchase.

Last all day, medium coverage, SPF20, bit of a glow and dare I say better than my Chanel Lumiere   My new HG.


----------



## Fromsouthcali

Here's my new HG Four Seasons (Brunette). I used to use the terracotta for brunettes which is also great but this is so versatile. This is going to be repurchased again and again though the terracotta lasted over 2 years.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Looks like something I would love to try!

I decided to go for it and get the Holiday Meteorites! I love the way it adds a glow to my face! I was surprised by the strong floral scent when the container is opened, but it doesn't overwhelm on the face.


----------



## sjunky13

^^^ yay. they are addicting, soon you will want to collect everyone that ever came out. I love them. I used my butterfly ones today.


----------



## nekonat

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Looks like something I would love to try!
> 
> I decided to go for it and get the Holiday Meteorites! I love the way it adds a glow to my face! I was surprised by the strong floral scent when the container is opened, but it doesn't overwhelm on the face.



I love this one! Esp the gold meteorites


----------



## sweetart

has anyone ever tried the travel touch version of the meteorites? What do you think of it?






it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Looks like something I would love to try!
> 
> I decided to go for it and get the Holiday Meteorites! I love the way it adds a glow to my face! I was surprised by the strong floral scent when the container is opened, but it doesn't overwhelm on the face.



I went for it too when I saw it on sephora.com during the VIB event!  It's my first and won't be my last.


----------



## nekonat

imo not worth it.  Go for the pressed meteorites instead.  I've hit the pan on 4 of them now 
http://img593.imageshack.us/i/img0672j.jpg/
http://img686.imageshack.us/i/img0674ja.jpg/

Holiday Meteorites 
http://img249.imageshack.us/i/img0675s.jpg/



sweetart said:


> has anyone ever tried the travel touch version of the meteorites? What do you think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for it too when I saw it on sephora.com during the VIB event!  It's my first and won't be my last.


----------



## sweetart

wow =D is there one you'd reccommend over the others?

btw, how the heck do you even use the travel touch ones? is the puff removable? 





nekonat said:


> imo not worth it.  Go for the pressed meteorites instead.  I've hit the pan on 4 of them now
> http://img593.imageshack.us/i/img0672j.jpg/
> http://img686.imageshack.us/i/img0674ja.jpg/
> 
> Holiday Meteorites
> http://img249.imageshack.us/i/img0675s.jpg/


----------



## Bridget S.

bunnymasseuse said:


> I have fair skin with a lot of redness, does anyone know which Meteorites would be best for me?


I am new to the thread, so ignore this if it has been answered already! The Mythic 01 has the green pearls to correct for redness.


----------



## nekonat

sweetart said:


> wow =D is there one you'd reccommend over the others?
> 
> btw, how the heck do you even use the travel touch ones? is the puff removable?



I think it depends on your skin tone.  It's best to ask the SA to help you out so that you can get the "glow" that works for your skin tone.

I think from what I recall, you just push the puff on your face and powder comes out? Anyone else can clarify?


----------



## girlygirl3

I have a question about the meteorites:  I have an oily tzone and I find I'm shiny quite often.  I don't use a powder, but I do blot with tissue during the day.   Is it recommended for me to wear meteorites besides the glow?


----------



## pursemania

Contessa said:


> I have been using Guerlain's new "Lingerie de Peau" foundation and I  it!
> 
> Looks like a second skin and doesn't budge all day. Amazing.
> 
> 
> But I'm interested in trying their Kohl.......I've always been intrigued by it.



I just bought the Lingerie also and am in love with it.  So natural looking - had been using Cle de Peau and Giorgio Armani - and this is lighter and even more natural looking - love it!!!


----------



## outtacontrol

nekonat said:


> imo not worth it. Go for the pressed meteorites instead. I've hit the pan on 4 of them now
> http://img593.imageshack.us/i/img0672j.jpg/
> http://img686.imageshack.us/i/img0674ja.jpg/
> 
> Holiday Meteorites
> http://img249.imageshack.us/i/img0675s.jpg/


 
*Nekonat:* Do you think the holiday meteorites are 'pink' enough to use as a blush? Oh how I wish they would make meteorite blushes!!!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Does anybody have that 3 piece Mini Meteorites set? If Yes, how big is each little container? I've only seen them in pics.


----------



## gga

Finally received my engraved 6-color eyeshadow palettes from the NM/Guerlain engraving event.  Since my rouge G lipsticks were engraved on the side of the case, I assumed the eyeshadows would also be engraved on the case.  Nope.  On the mirror.  They engraved my name on the mirror.  That's an experience I won't need to repeat now.

My meteorites voyager with bee and black crystals set in the case arrived at the same time, and that is one gorgeous compact!  I adore it, along with the 4 seasons bronzer in the shade for blondes.  Since I have dark hair, I tried the brunettes shade first.  After scrubbing my face I promptly found a friend with prettier skin color than mine and sent it to a worthier home.  The 4 seasons for blondes is way prettier on me for some reason.  Probably because my skin is super pale.

I'm so glad you started this thread, OP, because lately I'm really grooving on my Guerlain stuff!


----------



## sjunky13

gga said:


> Finally received my engraved 6-color eyeshadow palettes from the NM/Guerlain engraving event. Since my rouge G lipsticks were engraved on the side of the case, I assumed the eyeshadows would also be engraved on the case. Nope. On the mirror. They engraved my name on the mirror. That's an experience I won't need to repeat now.
> 
> My meteorites voyager with bee and black crystals set in the case arrived at the same time, and that is one gorgeous compact! I adore it, along with the 4 seasons bronzer in the shade for blondes. Since I have dark hair, I tried the brunettes shade first. After scrubbing my face I promptly found a friend with prettier skin color than mine and sent it to a worthier home. The 4 seasons for blondes is way prettier on me for some reason. Probably because my skin is super pale.
> 
> I'm so glad you started this thread, OP, because lately I'm really grooving on my Guerlain stuff!


 Blondes is MUCH better than Bruns. Im glad you got that compact. It is gorgeous. I might still get it. I have the butterfly one from 08  and never used it. I need to post my G collection.


----------



## nekonat

outtacontrol said:


> *Nekonat:* Do you think the holiday meteorites are 'pink' enough to use as a blush? Oh how I wish they would make meteorite blushes!!!



Mmm...No, the holiday meteorites are more of a finishing touch kind of look.  It provides an _extremely sheer_ glow to the face.  Not shimmery because it's really finely milled-just a glow.  Maybe another Guerlain fan can attest to this?  I tend to use it like a finishing powder.

*sjunky13*- YES! PLEASE post some of your photos of your collection!!!

I'm also tempted to purchase the voyager compact.  The black swarvorski crystals on the compact are beautiful.


----------



## 8seventeen19

gga said:


> Finally received my engraved 6-color eyeshadow palettes from the NM/Guerlain engraving event.  Since my rouge G lipsticks were engraved on the side of the case, I assumed the eyeshadows would also be engraved on the case.  Nope.  On the mirror.  They engraved my name on the mirror.  That's an experience I won't need to repeat now.



OH.MY. I would not have expected that! I was just about to place my order for this. I am engraving Rouge G Brilliant for my best friend's Christmas gift and was going to get the Champs palette for me. Definitely not getting that one engraved now.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Blondes is MUCH better than Bruns. Im glad you got that compact. It is gorgeous. I might still get it. I have the butterfly one from 08 and never used it. *I need to post my G collection*.


 
^ Please do *D*!


----------



## pursemania

shoeaddictklw said:


> OH.MY. I would not have expected that! I was just about to place my order for this. I am engraving Rouge G Brilliant for my best friend's Christmas gift and was going to get the Champs palette for me. Definitely not getting that one engraved now.



Can you order the engraving online somewhere?
TIA!


----------



## pursemania

^^ Found it - Neiman's.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Not sure about everyone's NM, but the one in Houston is having an engraving event on the 12th and 18th where a lady is going to come in and hand engrave. She us suppose to be really amazing according to the SA I spoke with.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Bridget S. said:


> I am new to the thread, so ignore this if it has been answered already! The Mythic 01 has the green pearls to correct for redness.


Thanks, think I'm going to use my VIB $ off to make my first Guerlain purchase!


----------



## girlygirl3

bunnymasseuse said:


> Thanks, think I'm going to use my VIB $ off to make my first Guerlain purchase!


 
I used my VIB $ for a Guerlain product instead of night cream!  

After reading about the terracotta, I went to see for myself.  One of the MUAs helped me with the terracotta mineral bronzer and I tried it on.  It feels so good on my face!  It provides coverage in case you don't want to use foundation.  I didn't purchase it right away but by the time I got home, I decided to order it!


----------



## coconutsboston

I love the terracotta khol kajal intense indian kohl!  Just recently got turned onto it and I'm so addicted.


----------



## sweetart

spring collection info! 
http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-spring-2011-collection#more-27189

 the new blush!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I used my Sephora VIB to try a new product! I got Le2 Mascara in Or2 Nuit. It has a gold/bronze lashes highlighter. Anyone have any of these? Would like to hear your thoughts, thanks!  









Here's a link with pics:
http://cafemakeup.com/2010/10/holiday-2010-le-2-de-guerlain-volume-mascara/


----------



## nekonat

it'sanaddiction said:


> I used my Sephora VIB to try a new product! I got Le2 Mascara in Or2 Nuit. It has a gold/bronze lashes highlighter. Anyone have any of these? Would like to hear your thoughts, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link with pics:
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/10/holiday-2010-le-2-de-guerlain-volume-mascara/



Hi itsanaddiction! I have this and I really do like it.  My lashes are really short and stumpy so this adds a very nice volume to it.  It also doesn't go crunchy which is nice.  Unfortunately, since it's really dry where I am, sometimes I end up with raccoon eyes  But the gold highlighter part looks beautiful...especially if you have blue eyes!!! It just adds a nice sparkle to your look


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I tried just the mascara and love how it looks! Definately got volume and curl. It smudged a little bit but I may have rubbed my eye. Stiil it's very pretty and will be a nice addition to my holiday looks!


----------



## pond23

sweetart said:


> spring collection info!
> http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-spring-2011-collection#more-27189
> 
> the new blush!


 
^ That new Guerlain blush is a stunner! It is on my Spring wish list.


----------



## gga

Do you, or does anyone here, know when the new spring things will be available for purchase?  I love the blush too, and I'm really grooving on the 4 lipsticks and the Rivoli eye palette.


----------



## nekonat

gga said:


> Do you, or does anyone here, know when the new spring things will be available for purchase?  I love the blush too, and I'm really grooving on the 4 lipsticks and the Rivoli eye palette.




I think they said January.  Although it's already available in Japan


----------



## gga

nekonat said:


> I think they said January.  Although it's already available in Japan



Whoohoo!!!  Thank you, nekonat!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got my first  Rouge G Lipstick in Gemma. Also a lipliner in Cupidon.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Wow, that is some of the pretties packaging I have seen in make-up. Watch out wallet, spring is coming.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Got my first Rouge G Lipstick in Gemma. Also a lipliner in Cupidon.


 
That's so pretty.  I love their Rouge Gs!  I have yet to make the leap.  I have too many lip products to finish


----------



## ByeKitty

I love Guerlain lipsticks, but I'm pretty sure they changed the price here in Europe..
Those lipsticks are now 38 each (about $50) which I find a little much for lipstick


----------



## 8seventeen19

Has anyone else had a chance to play with the new Spring collection 'Sur Mes Levres'? I was walking through Dillards of all places and spied it and absolutely fell in love with everything. All the Rouge G's are incredibly flattering and while I only ended up with one today, I have a feeling that I will buy all of them. The black case is so amazing. 

The Blush G was pink/peach and super flattering on my Chanel Clair/NC15 skin tone. I am going to definitely have to think about getting that one. It's incredibly versatile and can be worn really sheer or can be built into a bright fuchsia.  

I wasn't impressed with the Rue de Rivoli though. The pink was pretty but the other colors are something that most everyone would already have in their collection. 

Here's 71 Rose Désir. Absolutely and utterly the most gorgeous pink I've ever put on.






<br>


----------



## citrus

Wow it looks like it has gold undertones


----------



## girlygirl3

I haven't seen the Spring collection - I'm still working out what I'm getting from the Fall one!


----------



## 8seventeen19

citrus said:


> Wow it looks like it has gold undertones



It definitely has the tiniest flecks of gold. It's also like a classic Brilliant in that the colors are sheer and shiny/slippery so to speak.


I had to come back and rave about the spring Blush G. I've had it on for 10 hours now and it looks just as radiant and rich as when I swiped it on. Blushes never stay on me so I am incredibly impressed and it is definitely on my must get spring list.


----------



## pupeluv

I have a G.C. to Sephora and want to purchase a Rouge G lippie. I have searched and viewed many swatches I think I am down to 02 or 06, which one or any other ones do you Guerlain Gurus suggest?. I'm around NC20ish and would like a everyday wearable shade. ^shoeaddictklw that #71 lippie is very pretty...to bad Sephora does'nt have that one


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> I have a G.C. to Sephora and want to purchase a Rouge G lippie. I have searched and viewed many swatches I think I am down to 02 or 06, which one or any other ones do you Guerlain Gurus suggest?. I'm around NC20ish and would like a everyday wearable shade. ^shoeaddictklw that #71 lippie is very pretty...to bad Sephora does'nt have that one



Thanks! I've ended up with 3 out of 4 of them. The red didn't go well with my skin tone so I didn't get that one. If you're NC20ish, you're close to me so I would suggest either B60 Beatrix or 60 Gabrielle. They're my all time favorite for a natural everyday pink. B60 is about the same shade just a sheerer and sparkly (the fine Guerlain sparkle that is). If you're looking for a berry, B62 is beautiful as well. A great, sheer nude will be B01 Blondie or 14 Gilian (I don't know if Sephora has 14 though, as the last time I looked for it there when I had a GC they didn't have it). I am not sure if you've looked at it but Karlasugar has some great swatches of all the colors and all together. HTH, Rouge G's are my all time favorite lipstick.


----------



## sjunky13

pupeluv said:


> I have a G.C. to Sephora and want to purchase a Rouge G lippie. I have searched and viewed many swatches I think I am down to 02 or 06, which one or any other ones do you Guerlain Gurus suggest?. I'm around NC20ish and would like a everyday wearable shade. ^shoeaddictklw that #71 lippie is very pretty...to bad Sephora does'nt have that one


 Def Gabrielle, it is a really pretty pink. I love it.


----------



## pupeluv

^Thank you ladies for your input. I've looked at so many swtaches yesterday on karlasugar, temptalia, specktra, MUA (pics & reviews), and googling. I read that Gabrielle is like a lipstick version of Chanel pin up which I have, is the lippie kind of iridescent?. I don't think I could go wrong with either Beatrix or Gabrielle though, they look like nice natural everyday pinks.


----------



## gga

I click every day on NM to see if the new spring Guerlain stuff is in.  I am DYING for the new lipsticks.  Seriously making myself crazy here.


----------



## sweetart

it's available at nordstroms.com now and Dillards (at least my local store) has the collection in stock


----------



## gga

Thank you, sweetart!  YAY!!

ETA:  Just ran over to Nordstroms.com and nabbed the lipsticks and the eye palette!  I'm so excited!


----------



## pupeluv

O.k, now I gotta look too. gga, please post some pics if you can I'd love to see what you got.


----------



## nicci404

Meteorites' Illuminating & Mattifying Pressed Powder will set my make-up, mattify, & illuminate as well? That's impressive. 

The Meteorites Illuminating Pressed Powder just illuminates right? but doesnt set make-up or mattify?


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> Meteorites' Illuminating & Mattifying Pressed Powder will set my make-up, mattify, & illuminate as well? That's impressive.
> 
> The Meteorites Illuminating Pressed Powder just illuminates right? but doesnt set make-up or mattify?



I tried it over Lingerie de Peau and it was beautiful. It was mattifying *and* it gave me a glow. Not a glitter/shimmer glow at all. It was interesting and something that was incredibly unique. Definitely on my to get list.


----------



## 8seventeen19

gga said:


> Thank you, sweetart!  YAY!!
> 
> ETA:  Just ran over to Nordstroms.com and nabbed the lipsticks and the eye palette!  I'm so excited!



Which lipsticks did you get? I nabbed the Rue de Rivoli amongst other Ecrin eyeshadows at a STEAL off ebay today. I honestly cannot believe no one else bid on them.


----------



## pupeluv

^ Congrats on your steal...I'm to usually to afraid to purchase off ebay due to being faked but I don't know if Guerlain is a brand that is faked much or not like Mac. Oh and Thanks again for your reply I purchased Gabrielle


----------



## gga

shoeaddictklw said:


> Which lipsticks did you get? I nabbed the Rue de Rivoli amongst other Ecrin eyeshadows at a STEAL off ebay today. I honestly cannot believe no one else bid on them.



After reading your descriptions, I went ahead and got all 4. I'm hoping they'll all work. If not, there's either layering or the tpf round 4 beauty box. And I got the new shadow compact too, but sadly, I was not the one doing the stealing there. I have 2 of them already. One I adore, while one does not work for me at all.


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> ^ Congrats on your steal...I'm to usually to afraid to purchase off ebay due to being faked but I don't know if Guerlain is a brand that is faked much or not like Mac. Oh and Thanks again for your reply I purchased Gabrielle


Oh yay! I think you will love it! 



gga said:


> After reading your descriptions, I went ahead and got all 4. I'm hoping they'll all work. If not, there's either layering or the tpf round 4 beauty box. And I got the new shadow compact too, but sadly, I was not the one doing the stealing there. I have 2 of them already. One I adore, while one does not work for me at all.



I have Rose Desir on today with Champs-Elysées. Just love it. Which ones do you not like?


----------



## sweetart

I've been sick with the flu so I havent touched these since I bought them but I was able to find the spring collection at my local Dillards (the pressed powder is from Sephora). I wanted to order them online because the MUA there was such a PITA but I didn't want to wait.  I also loved one of the eyeshadows (Soupir) so I may order that one from Nordstroms









nicci404 said:


> Meteorites' Illuminating & Mattifying Pressed Powder will set my make-up, mattify, & illuminate as well? That's impressive.
> 
> The Meteorites Illuminating Pressed Powder just illuminates right? but doesnt set make-up or mattify?



The description for the shade 03 makes it sound like it may mattify as well?
"Beige Lumineux 03: While its purple pearl brightens the complexion, the two beige shades give the face a soft, flawless look with a luminous matte effect."


----------



## gga

shoeaddictklw said:


> Oh yay! I think you will love it!
> 
> 
> I have Rose Desir on today with Champs-Elysées. Just love it. Which ones do you not like?



Rue de Passy is just not what I'd hoped.  I saw it got a "meh" on temptalia.com today, so at least I feel like it's not just me.  

I just ordered Champs Élysées. I'm hoping I like it as much as Bourgeois and the new Rivoli.

And that blush is fantastic, sweetart!  That's next on the Guerlain list, as soon as I can get it online.  I'm still on no walk/no drive restrictions for another couple of months, so no department stores for me.


----------



## girlygirl3

gga said:


> *Rue de Passy is just not what I'd hoped. I saw it got a "meh" on temptalia.com today, so at least I feel like it's not just me. *
> 
> I just ordered Champs Élysées. I'm hoping I like it as much as Bourgeois and the new Rivoli.
> 
> And that blush is fantastic, sweetart! That's next on the Guerlain list, as soon as I can get it online. I'm still on no walk/no drive restrictions for another couple of months, so no department stores for me.


 
I have this one of the ecrin palettes and I'm so loving it!  I didn't think I would either but I find it is so easy to do my make up for work!  I'm planning on getting another soon!


----------



## gga

girlygirl3 said:


> I have this one of the ecrin palettes and I'm so loving it!  I didn't think I would either but I find it is so easy to do my make up for work!  I'm planning on getting another soon!



The Rue de Passy?  If so, then yay!  I think the biggest reason I haven't loved it is that the tones are just too cool for my skin. I bought it based on picture swatches, not actual real life swatches. I thought it was going to be warmer I guess. But I'm so glad it worked for you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

gga said:


> Rue de Passy is just not what I'd hoped.  I saw it got a "meh" on temptalia.com today, so at least I feel like it's not just me.
> 
> I just ordered Champs Élysées. I'm hoping I like it as much as Bourgeois and the new Rivoli.
> 
> And that blush is fantastic, sweetart!  That's next on the Guerlain list, as soon as I can get it online.  I'm still on no walk/no drive restrictions for another couple of months, so no department stores for me.



If you like Bourgeois and Rivoli you will definitely like Champs.


----------



## girlygirl3

gga said:


> The Rue de Passy? If so, then yay! I think the biggest reason I haven't loved it is that the tones are just too cool for my skin. I bought it based on picture swatches, not actual real life swatches. I thought it was going to be warmer I guess. But I'm so glad it worked for you!


 
Thanks, gga.  It does work.  
But what you just said makes me wonder about my skintone in winter.  Can you change from warm to cool depending on the season?


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, gga.  It does work.
> But what you just said makes me wonder about my skintone in winter.  Can you change from warm to cool depending on the season?



I have rue de passy too and love the shades! it is a bit cool but I've been able to make it work with my warm skintone!


----------



## gga

I don't know whether it's a temporary thing or not, but I had been waiting for the rouge G series noir spring stuff to show up on either the BG or NM website, not much fussed either way, figuring it was barely mid January, that the line hadn't been released yet.  

Somehow as I was searching the Nordstrom site while ordering the series noir lipsticks I stumbled on the page for the blush G showing that it was sold out.  I started to look for it elsewhere.  I was finally reduced to calling around various stores looking for it.  All but 2 places were completely sold out of it.  BG had 3 left.  Everywhere I called said that the blush G from spring 2011 was phenomenally and unexpectedly hot, that it was long gone, that it sold out really quickly.  At least 2 stores told me they don't expect to get any more in.

Does anyone here have good information on this?  Has it really already come in and been sold out for good so quickly?  I ended up buying one and a backup, since those colors are as perfect as it gets for my complexion.

Now I'm going to be really antsy waiting for it to get to me!


----------



## girlygirl3

*gga *- Wow, that's amazing.  Good thing you got your order in.

I know BG's beauty event officially starts tomorrow, but I know calls were made to regular customers last week.  If it's such a hot item, it must have been pre-sold already.  I don't know about NM though.


----------



## gga

girlygirl3 said:


> *gga *- Wow, that's amazing.  Good thing you got your order in.
> 
> I know BG's beauty event officially starts tomorrow, but I know calls were made to regular customers last week.  If it's such a hot item, it must have been pre-sold already.  I don't know about NM though.



It was gone from the two NMs I called today.  I'm just wondering if that's permanent or if they're just out of a first shipment or something.  I'm stuck at home recuperating from surgery, so I have to do everything by phone.  That means I don't always get the most complete information.

And what is the BG beauty event?!


----------



## sweetart

gga said:


> It was gone from the two NMs I called today.  I'm just wondering if that's permanent or if they're just out of a first shipment or something.  I'm stuck at home recuperating from surgery, so I have to do everything by phone.  That means I don't always get the most complete information.
> 
> And what is the BG beauty event?!



I wonder too. I noticed it sold out in less than a week from the day I saw it on Nordstroms. I ended up picking up one of the new shadows (Soupir) and it turned out to be the last one they had. 

I think the blush is beautiful but the gold flecks/glitter keep me from wanting a backup. If it were more of a sheen, i'd be all over it.


----------



## gga

sweetart said:


> I wonder too. I noticed it sold out in less than a week from the day I saw it on Nordstroms. I ended up picking up one of the new shadows (Soupir) and it turned out to be the last one they had.
> 
> I think the blush is beautiful but the gold flecks/glitter keep me from wanting a backup. If it were more of a sheen, i'd be all over it.



There's glitter in it?!?  Well darn it.  I didn't see that in the pics.  I tend to avoid glitter like the plague.

That's disappointing.  And this is just a classic example of why I have so much stuff sitting around for the round 4 tPF beauty box. *sigh*


----------



## sweetart

gga said:


> There's glitter in it?!?  Well darn it.  I didn't see that in the pics.  I tend to avoid glitter like the plague.
> 
> That's disappointing.  And this is just a classic example of why I have so much stuff sitting around for the round 4 tPF beauty box. *sigh*




yeah, there's actually quite a bit.  I tried to take a pic of it swatched but the glitter doesnt show up as much as it does in person. I'm surprised it wasn't mentioned in some of the blogs but maybe it varies...


----------



## gga

Yeah, that's definitely more glittery than I go for.  Darn.  Darndarndarn!  I pretty much just looked at pictures, and that is the first one that I've seen that's close enough to see the sparkly stuff.

Thank you for the pic and the info, sweetart.


----------



## girlygirl3

Here's the BG beauty event.  You need to scroll down to the end.
http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/womens-style/beauty-resolution

sweetart - Thanks for the pic.  I had no idea it was so glittery!


----------



## sweetart

gga said:


> Yeah, that's definitely more glittery than I go for.  Darn.  Darndarndarn!  I pretty much just looked at pictures, and that is the first one that I've seen that's close enough to see the sparkly stuff.
> 
> Thank you for the pic and the info, sweetart.



yw! I'm sorry i didn't mention it earlier.  

I noticed the glitter on the tester but it was new so i thought that it might just be the top layer.


----------



## sweetart

gga said:


> Yeah, that's definitely more glittery than I go for.  Darn.  Darndarndarn!  I pretty much just looked at pictures, and that is the first one that I've seen that's close enough to see the sparkly stuff.
> 
> Thank you for the pic and the info, sweetart.



did you get your blushes yet? I'm wondering if mine is just a lot more shimmery than others. every blog i've read makes it sounds like its not.


----------



## gga

sweetart said:


> did you get your blushes yet? I'm wondering if mine is just a lot more shimmery than others. every blog i've read makes it sounds like its not.



I did get mine, sweetart.  Mine doesn't seem as shimmery as yours, though.  I have only used it twice, so maybe the shimmer will be revealed as time goes on?  

It's a pretty blush, even with the sparklies.  It's not something I needed 2 backups of, though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

gga, I do not fine mine very shimmery, just a nice sheen.

On a different note, I am starting to see Ecrin eyeshadows faked on ebay. The cases look spot on but the colors are horrible and sparkly.


----------



## gga

Well that's just scary!  I had no idea that makeup was faked.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I didn't either until I was on the receiving end of a fake Chanel quad! I questioned the lady who listed them what the names of the colors were (knowing all of them myself) she said they came out last summer but she was not sure as to what their names were because they were samples. They were incredibly glittery and not set up like the normal Ecrins are; neutrals on the outside, bright center color, dark liner.


----------



## Color Corner

I made the mistake of checking out my local guerlain counter after reading reviews from blogs... now I break my bank everytime a new collection comes out. 

I got the Serie Noir blush and Rue di Rivoli as well as the new mattifying compact from the spring collection. I think it's about to be a HG pressed powder for me


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I love the eyeshadow palette, nice choice! I also got the Meteorites Compact and absolutely love it! I am a fan of the loose meteorites too, but they do have a small amount of glitter in them. The new compact is matte. Could be a HG for me too! Now I'm  about the new blush...


----------



## pupeluv

shoeaddictklw, I've been wanting the Rouge G in 71 Rose Desire ever since I saw your post #101 with the pic. of it, then I was reading Temptalia and she mentioned a dupe for it would be Chanel Exquise (though 71 slightly darker). I have the Chanel Exquise, do you have it? and if you do does it look similar it? I need to hit a "G" counter!, Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> shoeaddictklw, I've been wanting the Rouge G in 71 Rose Desire ever since I saw your post #101 with the pic. of it, then I was reading Temptalia and she mentioned a dupe for it would be Chanel Exquise (though 71 slightly darker). I have the Chanel Exquise, do you have it? and if you do does it look similar it? I need to hit a "G" counter!, Thanks!


 
I've tried it before. I would say that it's an OK dupe. I find her dupes to be ok, but not great. I would not be satisfied with just Exquise though. Rouge G's have such a unique formula. It just melts on your lips and is light weight. Rouge Allure's are heavy and drying to me.  Exquise is more opaque while Rose Desir can either be worn very sheer or can be worked up to an opaque. If you do not mind the $47 price tag, I'd say go for it. Hope this helps!


----------



## gga

shoeaddictklw said:


> I've tried it before. I would say that it's an OK dupe. I find her dupes to be ok, but not great. I would not be satisfied with just Exquise though. Rouge G's have such a unique formula. It just melts on your lips and is light weight. Rouge Allure's are heavy and drying to me.  Exquise is more opaque while Rose Desir can either be worn very sheer or can be worked up to an opaque. If you do not mind the $47 price tag, I'd say go for it. Hope this helps!



I would agree with you, shoeaddictklw.  I got all 4 of the series noir lipsticks, and the combination of color and formula makes for something without a reasonable dupe.  Rose Desir is very soft, very sweet, and perfect for spring.  I'm crazy about all the series noir stuff this spring.  They did a fantastic job.


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I love the eyeshadow palette, nice choice! I also got the Meteorites Compact and absolutely love it! I am a fan of the loose meteorites too, but they do have a small amount of glitter in them. The new compact is matte. Could be a HG for me too! Now I'm  about the new blush...




if you can still find it, i'd go for it!!! Mine seems to be really shimmery but aside from that, it's gorgeous





gga said:


> I did get mine, sweetart.  Mine doesn't seem as shimmery as yours, though.  I have only used it twice, so maybe the shimmer will be revealed as time goes on?
> 
> It's a pretty blush, even with the sparklies.  It's not something I needed 2 backups of, though.



 My husband points out all the glitter on my cheeks when I wear it so mine must be pretty bad! I'm hoping there will be less with more use.


----------



## gga

sweetart said:


> if you can still find it, i'd go for it!!! Mine seems to be really shimmery but aside from that, it's gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband points out all the glitter on my cheeks when I wear it so mine must be pretty bad! I'm hoping there will be less with more use.



I hope so too, sweetart.  I am not a fan of glitter at all, not at my age.  I am baffled as to how yours is so much more glittery than mine.  Seems like that just shouldn't happen with an item as expensive as this.  IMO there should be more uniformity.  But I look at mine, and I look at yours, and there are such clear differences.  I even took a pic of mine, just in case the glitter shows up more strongly under flash or any kind of photography, and nope, still not glittery like yours.  Can you return or exchange it?  It's just wrong to be out over $70 with tax for a blush that you can't comfortably wear.


----------



## sweetart

gga said:


> I hope so too, sweetart.  I am not a fan of glitter at all, not at my age.  I am baffled as to how yours is so much more glittery than mine.  Seems like that just shouldn't happen with an item as expensive as this.  IMO there should be more uniformity.  But I look at mine, and I look at yours, and there are such clear differences.  I even took a pic of mine, just in case the glitter shows up more strongly under flash or any kind of photography, and nope, still not glittery like yours.  Can you return or exchange it?  It's just wrong to be out over $70 with tax for a blush that you can't comfortably wear.



I can return it (although i dont really want to ) but I don't think they have any left and they were the only store in the city that had it. Were both of yours pretty much the same (glitter wise)?


----------



## gga

sweetart said:


> I can return it (although i dont really want to ) but I don't think they have any left and they were the only store in the city that had it. Were both of yours pretty much the same (glitter wise)?



It's a long, stupid story, and I'm not going into it, but I actually ended up with 3.  All 3 of mine are much the same as far as glitter goes.  None are like yours.  It's odd.  Yours is clearly way more glittery.  I just can't imagine what the heck happened.

If they're out, then exchange is out of the question.  dang.


----------



## Bethc

^^ that's funny   how did you wind up with 3?


----------



## sweetart

gga said:


> It's a long, stupid story, and I'm not going into it, but I actually ended up with 3.  All 3 of mine are much the same as far as glitter goes.  None are like yours.  It's odd.  Yours is clearly way more glittery.  I just can't imagine what the heck happened.
> 
> If they're out, then exchange is out of the question.  dang.



haha 3? wanna trade? lol jk


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> ^^ that's funny   how did you wind up with 3?



Everywhere I called said it was sold out.  When I finally found stock, I bought two, since those colors are perfect for me, and I wasn't aware of the glitter issue.  Then I get another in the mail too.  Turns out I'd given CC info to one store who said they had it.  Then they didn't have it.  Then they had it.  They charged and sent it without telling me.  So voila.  Three.  Yay me.  *sigh*

Toldja.  Loooong stupid story.


----------



## Beenie

Ok, honestly, WHY OH WHY did I peek in this thread? Evil, evil, evil for my ban . I need professional ntervention. I really hope all of the amazing stuff you all posted in this thread is sold out and I cannot get any of it!


----------



## Bethc

^^ a lot of it is gone already, I think that BG is tired of me asking


----------



## gga

^I know!  Sometimes it's like I'm 3 years old again, and stuck in the backseat of the family car bellowing "Is it there yet?  What about now?" over and over.


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> ^^ a lot of it is gone already, I think that BG is tired of me asking


 
Good!  Then none for Beenie (like I NEED any of it, but wow, is it purdy).


----------



## gga

Beenie said:


> Good!  Then none for Beenie (like I NEED any of it, but wow, is it purdy).



SSSSHHHHH!  Don't tell, but some of my Guerlain mistakes have landed in the beauty box.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Bethc

I missed this one....next time!


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> I missed this one....next time!



yay!!!  It's really fun, Bethc.  You should play.


----------



## sweetart

gga said:


> SSSSHHHHH!  Don't tell, but some of my Guerlain mistakes have landed in the beauty box.  Just sayin'...



gah! i was going to join but say the designer/premium brand box and was waiting for that to start!


I called my local dillards (the only one who has it) and they're out. She said they only had 4 to begin with.  I guess I'm stuck with a gorgeous glitterbomb!


----------



## Beenie

gga said:


> SSSSHHHHH! Don't tell, but some of my Guerlain mistakes have landed in the beauty box. Just sayin'...


 
 I hope something I really like is in there! But I KNOW I am not going to have ANY problems finding treasures.



Bethc said:


> I missed this one....next time!


 There will be another and you must do it. Lots of fun!


----------



## 8seventeen19

gga said:


> It's a long, stupid story, and I'm not going into it, but I actually ended up with 3. All 3 of mine are much the same as far as glitter goes. None are like yours. It's odd. Yours is clearly way more glittery. I just can't imagine what the heck happened.
> 
> If they're out, then exchange is out of the question. dang.


 
Hey, if it's any consolation, you could probably sell them on ebay for more than you paid for it. I've been searching high and low for another one and have had absolutely no luck. My Saks SA was suppose to find another one for me today but I am not holding my breath. DILLARD'S didn't even have them and they always have left overs of everything.


----------



## sjunky13

Sephora is getting the blush very soon. It is up on the site, but hasnt come in yet.
That said I do love the blush! LOL. I love Rose Desire too.


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> Sephora is getting the blush very soon. It is up on the site, but hasnt come in yet.
> That said I do love the blush! LOL. I love Rose Desire too.



there's still hope!


----------



## sjunky13

sweetart said:


> there's still hope!


 Haha. I love the packaging on the blush. I see you got a super glittery one. That sucks, can you try and buff away the larger shimmer? 
Also, did you try calling Nordies beauty hotline? They really track down some hard to find items. It is worth a shot. 


I need to post pics of my Guerlain collection. I have about 15 quads I never used as they were all LE and too pretty to mess up. Sick, isn't it?


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> Haha. I love the packaging on the blush. I see you got a super glittery one. That sucks, can you try and buff away the larger shimmer?
> Also, did you try calling Nordies beauty hotline? They really track down some hard to find items. It is worth a shot.
> 
> 
> I need to post pics of my Guerlain collection. I have about 15 quads I never used as they were all LE and too pretty to mess up. Sick, isn't it?



oh def post if you can! I have 2 of the ecrin palettes but I've been looking at the quads...do you have any faves?

And yeah, it looks like i did get stuck with the glitterbomb.  I've tried brushing a bit of the top layer off with a more dense brush but it hasn't helped and I cringe at the product I'm wasting.


----------



## 8seventeen19

gga said:


> SSSSHHHHH!  Don't tell, but some of my Guerlain mistakes have landed in the beauty box.  Just sayin'...


Dang! I am 12 away from you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Just an FYI, the glosses are disappearing quick too. Went to 3 different stores last night. I have to say the Rosy Plum is TDF.


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> Sephora is getting the blush very soon. It is up on the site, but hasnt come in yet.
> That said I do love the blush! LOL. I love Rose Desire too.



the blush is in stock!


----------



## justkell

I got the blush today from neimanmarcus.com. There isn't a lot of glitter in it, but it definitely is in there. I did a swatch on my hand and there's a decent amount of glitter. Hopefully it's just the top layer that will come off. If not then this is a blush that won't be able to be worn on a daily basis. Just for going out or something at night


----------



## Bethc

YEAH!!  I got it!! 

Thank you Sweetart!!


----------



## sjunky13

I got another  blush and lipstick for a friend! I hope she loves them like I do.


----------



## skydive nikki

I caved and bought the blush G De Guerlin serie noire.  I hope I love it.  I had that and the Nars kit with the orgasm blush in my Sephora cart.  Spent all morning trying to decide which one.  Went back and the blush was sold out.  I went ahead and bought the kit.  Then I went back and kept refreshing and the blush was back in stock.  Urrrrrrrrgh.  Now I bought both and I really did not want to spend that.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Hi all, how did I miss this forum.
I have been a loyal Guerlain user for many years. It started innocently enough. I was in NY and went past the Guerlain counter and stopped to gaze at the huge container filled with meteorites. That's how they getcha! I went home with so much stuff. But at my age, it works. My skin loves the Orchidee creams and serum. The makeup is beautiful. I love the faint smell to it. It reminds me of my grandmother. I love the new Lingerie foundation and powder. I think the meteorite pressed powder is very good and easy to carry around. I use the goat-hair brush and the kabuki brush for the bronzer and the round single color bronzer/blushes. 
gga, now I know why you are such a beautiful woman. We share a makeup secret!!
The perfumes, now that's another story. Leave me alone with any and all of them. Sorry, but I cannot take them.
You all should see my makeup drawer. My travel drawer. And a before and after, especially after a makeover by an artist from Guerlain.
Maybe you don't want to see me before. Not so pretty....


----------



## Bethc

I went to BG to see the rest of the Spring collection.  I got the Fuchsia l/s, the meteorite compact, and what I thought was the eye showdown palette.  Unfortunately, he gave me the wrong palette, (I was confused when I opened it and it had a blue middle) so now I'm going to have to go back and change it...grrr

Those of you that shop at BG, who's your SA?  Please PM me if you don't want to post here...


----------



## ReRe

Just got my Noire lipstick in Rose Desir, a bit brighter than my usual Gabrielle.


----------



## gga

Hi BBL!  It's so good to see you!!  You have definitely been missing out. It's really fun here, and the people are super nice!

BethC, I'm trying to find the card for the woman who always helps me over the phone. I'll PM when it shows. Congrats on the series noire lipstick. I think that fuchsia will be stunning on you.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

gga, when I was in Toronto in September, I visited the Guerlain flagship store and got a makeover, they even did my eyebrows and hair. I met the everfamous mistikat and pursecrazy! I looked very pulled together for the wedding that evening. I buy my Guerlain at NM in Tysons, because the Saks there doesn't carry it. I have way too much stuff and actually did a major purge about a month ago. It hurt a lot. But, I had to clean out my makeup drawer.
I will try to hang out here more. So happy to see you, gga! Hope to see you around our part of the country soon again, Sweety!


----------



## gga

I'm going to be there in October again for the second year of that same conference. We will have to do a lunch and shopping thing!  I would love to go to the Guerlain flagship store, either in Toronto or Paris. That sounds like heaven. And it sounds very dangerous to my wallet, too.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

gga said:


> I'm going to be there in October again for the second year of that same conference. We will have to do a lunch and shopping thing!  I would love to go to the Guerlain flagship store, either in Toronto or Paris. That sounds like heaven. And it sounds very dangerous to my wallet, too.



Oh great! The best I can do for you is to take you to Tysons Corner and the Guerlain counter at NM. OR -- the NM in Chevy Chase, with it's very own H boutique -- OR -- a very swanky little shop up the street from me that sells Guerlain products. I have never purchased anything there, since I like the NM experience and the points, of course. 
Looking forward to October!


----------



## sjunky13

ReRe said:


> Just got my Noire lipstick in Rose Desir, a bit brighter than my usual Gabrielle.


 Haha, they are my favorite 2 Guerlain lipsticks. I love baby pink.


----------



## sjunky13

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hi all, how did I miss this forum.
> I have been a loyal Guerlain user for many years. It started innocently enough. I was in NY and went past the Guerlain counter and stopped to gaze at the huge container filled with meteorites. That's how they getcha! I went home with so much stuff. But at my age, it works. My skin loves the Orchidee creams and serum. The makeup is beautiful. I love the faint smell to it. It reminds me of my grandmother. I love the new Lingerie foundation and powder. I think the meteorite pressed powder is very good and easy to carry around. I use the goat-hair brush and the kabuki brush for the bronzer and the round single color bronzer/blushes.
> gga, now I know why you are such a beautiful woman. We share a makeup secret!!
> The perfumes, now that's another story. Leave me alone with any and all of them. Sorry, but I cannot take them.
> You all should see my makeup drawer. My travel drawer. And a before and after, especially after a makeover by an artist from Guerlain.
> Maybe you don't want to see me before. Not so pretty....


 Yay, a Guerlain junky! I worked for them for a few years, the company is really great! I do love the fragrances though. I bet there is one for you out there!


----------



## pond23

I have been using Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau foundation for the past week, and the texture and finish are da bomb! I bought it in shade #2, which is a teensy bit too dark, but I am making it work. I wish they would make shade #1 (the Asia-only one) available in the States. This foundation formulation is incredible! No emphasizing dry patches, no streaking, easy blendability.

My Serie Noire blush arrived yesterday. The colors are gorgeous, but I haven't tried it on yet. The compact is the black version of the casing that my Parure powder foundation comes in.


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> I have been using Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau foundation for the past week, and the texture and finish are da bomb! I bought it in shade #2, which is a teensy bit too dark, but I am making it work. I wish they would make shade #1 (the Asia-only one) available in the States. This foundation formulation is incredible! No emphasizing dry patches, no streaking, easy blendability.
> 
> My Serie Noire blush arrived yesterday. The colors are gorgeous, but I haven't tried it on yet. The compact is the black version of the casing that my Parure powder foundation comes in.


 
 Hey Steph. I have the same foundation as you, same shade. #12 is lighter just so you know. I have the Paure Gold in Beige Pale, asian shade. But number 12 Rose Clair is lighter than number 2 Beige Clairin most formulas. It just isn't very yellow based.


----------



## Bethc

Ok, I'm wearing the new Fuschia red lipstick, I'm in love!!  I've never wanted to buy 2 of something before,c but this is incredible!!  I already ordered  the Rose one also, but I don't know if the other colors will work on me... I'll try them when I go back to get the plalette today.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Steph. I have the same foundation as you, same shade. #12 is lighter just so you know. I have the Paure Gold in Beige Pale, asian shade. But number 12 Rose Clair is lighter than number 2 Beige Clairin most formulas. It just isn't very yellow based.


 
^ Hi *D*! The Rose shade looked a bit too pink, but I should try it on. I can't give up on this formulation. I wonder how they would look if I mixed the two shades together ...



Bethc said:


> Ok, I'm wearing the new Fuschia red lipstick, I'm in love!! I've never wanted to buy 2 of something before,c but this is incredible!! I already ordered the Rose one also, but I don't know if the other colors will work on me... I'll try them when I go back to get the plalette today.


 
^ The Fuchsia lippie is on my wish list! I have been hearing such great reviews of this shade. I need to check this out in person.


----------



## 8seventeen19

pond23 said:


> ^ Hi *D*! The Rose shade looked a bit too pink, but I should try it on. I can't give up on this formulation. I wonder how they would look if I mixed the two shades together ...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The Fuchsia lippie is on my wish list! I have been hearing such great reviews of this shade. I need to check this out in person.



You may want to try all the collections. I loved Lingerie de Peau but when I got home beige clair was way, way too dark and actually turned orange on me. I went back to Saks this weekend and they matched me perfectly to beige clair again, but in Parure Aqua. It did not turn orange and was perfect. I am not even needing a concealer anymore but it's in no way cakey or heavy. 

Just an FYI: In my experience, if you have yellow undertones the rose is going to look.... interesting...


----------



## pond23

shoeaddictklw said:


> You may want to try all the collections. I loved Lingerie de Peau but when I got home beige clair was way, way too dark and actually turned orange on me. I went back to Saks this weekend and they matched me perfectly to beige clair again, but in Parure Aqua. It did not turn orange and was perfect. I am not even needing a concealer anymore but it's in no way cakey or heavy.
> 
> *Just an FYI: In my experience, if you have yellow undertones the rose is going to look.... interesting*...


 
^ LOL! "Interesting" may not be the look that I am going for.  I think the #2 in Lingerie de Peau will be good when I have a bit more color to my face in the summer time. I have Parure Gold in #2, and that too is a bit too dark. I love the formulations so much that I keep buying them in not the most ideal shades. Not too smart!  Thanks for the tip about Parure Aqua! That is one Guerlain foundation that I have not tried yet.


----------



## Bethc

I finally received the Spring blush and the Rose l/s from Sephora... so pretty! 

Now, I just keep trying to tell myself that I have enough...  I really want the Place Vendome palette too...sigh...


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I just ordered the Rouge G Series Noir in Sensual Red.  Can't wait to get it. I'm such a sucker for packaging... :shame:


----------



## Bethc

Ok... I broke down and picked-up the Place Vendome when I went to Sephora to order the new Nars gloss lip pencils...

Now, I'm off to join Beenie's ban and put my AMEX card in the freezer!!  (too bad I have the # and the security code memorized)


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> Ok... I broke down and picked-up the Place Vendome when I went to Sephora to order the new Nars gloss lip pencils...
> 
> Now, I'm off to join Beenie's ban and put my AMEX card in the freezer!! (too bad I have the # and the security code memorized)


 
I know what you mean and I should follow your lead!  
But I have the same dilemma


----------



## denises

Hello everyone!

I am thinking of purchasing Guerlain Kiss Kiss Essence de Gloss in Baie Rose. Has anyone tried using this lip gloss? Is it recommendable? I don't usually use lip gloss because I don't like the sticky feeling on my lips and I've read that this gloss is non-sticky?

Also, I am thinking of purchasing my first Rouge G lipstick (partly because of the gorgeous packaging), just wondering what would be the best colour for me to buy. This would be my first Guerlain lippie, and I usually wear YSL's Rouge Volupte in nude beige.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## girlygirl3

I got my Place Vendome ecrin palette!  

I've worn it twice now and it's beautiful and lasts all day!  I haven't yet figured out what to do with the center bright blue color yet though.  I suppose it'll be an accent on the outer corners.  Does anyone else have this?


----------



## shonntew

Where can I find blush g serie? Sold out....


----------



## 8seventeen19

girlygirl3 said:


> I got my Place Vendome ecrin palette!
> 
> I've worn it twice now and it's beautiful and lasts all day!  I haven't yet figured out what to do with the center bright blue color yet though.  I suppose it'll be an accent on the outer corners.  Does anyone else have this?



I have all of the Ecrin palettes but one. I usually use the center color as a mid crease color with the darker colors making a v. Hope this made sense! The little booklet that comes with the Ecrin's have great info on them on where to wear the colors as well.


----------



## Bethc

Ok... I'm now in full Guerlain fixation!

Here's my collection, only thing missing is one meteorite and a l/g that are in my bag... I'm done, for now...really


----------



## pursemania

Gorgy!  As much fun to look at and admire as it is to use!  
Congrats on a fab collection!


----------



## gga

BethC!!  I love your collection. You just have THE best taste.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc - Nice collection!  Which palettes do you have?  I have yet to pick up the Rouge G lipsticks


----------



## Bethc

Thanks Pursemania, GGA and Girlygirl!!  

 GGA, you have the best taste.  I first got into Guerlain after you started talking about it.

My palettes are Rue de Rivoli and Place Vendome, I really want them all, but I'm good for now!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bethc said:


> Ok... I'm now in full Guerlain fixation!
> 
> Here's my collection, only thing missing is one meteorite and a l/g that are in my bag... I'm done, for now...really


Awesome collection!! Loving that J12 too!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thanks!  Oops, I didn't even see it haning out there.


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> Thanks Pursemania, GGA and Girlygirl!!
> 
> GGA, you have the best taste.  I first got into Guerlain after you started talking about it.
> 
> My palettes are Rue de Rivoli and Place Vendome, I really want them all, but I'm good for now!



Lol, you'll have to buy one heck of a lot of Guerlain to come anywhere close to the between-the-fingers ring lust you inspired in me, precious!  And I'm with shoe addict:  loving that watch!!


----------



## gga

Okay, thanks to BethC and shoeaddictklw, I ordered the Place Vendome and Rue de Sevres palettes.  I can't believe I hadn't gotten them before.  They suit me way better than the ones I originally picked.  Go figure.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I finally got a Voyage compact a few weeks ago and could not quite place where I knew the smell. I used it on my sister last night and she jogged my memory. Any one else think it smells like Mr.Bubbles?  It reminds me of my childhood bath time every time I put it on now.


----------



## karester

Is there any place that is still selling the spring blush?  Is it still at counters?


----------



## gga

karester said:


> Is there any place that is still selling the spring blush?  Is it still at counters?



I called 5 different stores for a friend last week who was looking for it, and every one said it was gone.  I'm trying two last places this weekend, and if I find one, I'll PM you the contact info for store and SA if you wish.


----------



## nprotundo

Listening to all this talk about the foundation, makes me want to try it out. Any suggestions for which one? The Lingerie De Peau Invisible Skin Foundation, Aqua Radiant Feel, or the Extreme Luminous Extreme Foundation? I am currently using the Estee Lauder Double Wear Light in 02. I have oily/dry combo skin- Dry cheeks and the oily t zone. I hate to tell everyone what ethnicity I am because as soon as I tell people, they assume that I have bronzy/goldeny skin. However, I think I am the exception to the rule because i am Hispanic but I am really light. I am told I have yellow undertones (by the make up ladies when they fit me for foundations) but I have rosey cheeks. Any suggestions? I would LOVE to try this foundation but going to any store to try it on is not an option since I live about 3-4 hours away from any store that sells this brand


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Hm... You sound like you have skin a lot like mine. I have really rosy cheeks and it drives me nuts! I also have yellow undertones and am light at a 2.0 in all of Guerlain. Lingerie de Peau turned orange on me so I am using Parure Aqua now and it stays true. I like it a lot, but it's by no means a HG foundation. It gives decent coverage and is not too heavy. 

I'd recommend ordering from Sephora as they have a good return policy if you end up hating it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethc said:


> Ok... I'm now in full Guerlain fixation!
> 
> Here's my collection, only thing missing is one meteorite and a l/g that are in my bag... I'm done, for now...really


   WOW... personally love the rouge g lipstick....


----------



## nprotundo

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^ Hm... You sound like you have skin a lot like mine. I have really rosy cheeks and it drives me nuts! I also have yellow undertones and am light at a 2.0 in all of Guerlain. Lingerie de Peau turned orange on me so I am using Parure Aqua now and it stays true. I like it a lot, but it's by no means a HG foundation. It gives decent coverage and is not too heavy.
> 
> I'd recommend ordering from Sephora as they have a good return policy if you end up hating it.



Thank you so much. I think I will order from Sephora because of their return policy in case it ends up not matching.


----------



## nprotundo

Did you guys know that Physicians Formula makes a knock off version of the meteorites (the little balls) and the pressed powder version? I was walking through CVS today and noticed them. Anyone tried them?


----------



## nicci404

http://getlippie.blogspot.com/2011/02/guerlain-rouge-automatique-121-rouge.html

excited about these!!


----------



## nicci404

nprotundo said:


> Did you guys know that Physicians Formula makes a knock off version of the meteorites (the little balls) and the pressed powder version? I was walking through CVS today and noticed them. Anyone tried them?



Yes, I bought one. I really like it!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> http://getlippie.blogspot.com/2011/02/guerlain-rouge-automatique-121-rouge.html
> 
> excited about these!!


 

These are so pretty, I'd love to try them!


----------



## girlygirl3

I love the e/s palette!

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/02/guerlain-terracotta-2011.html


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> I love the e/s palette!
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/02/guerlain-terracotta-2011.html


 
^ I love the new bronzing powder! The wooden case is gorgeous.


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> http://getlippie.blogspot.com/2011/02/guerlain-rouge-automatique-121-rouge.html
> 
> excited about these!!



I'm liking Cherry Blossom, such a pretty color.


I'm waiting for two Rouge G's to arrive, my counter was sold out, so they're being shipped from a counter in Washington DC.  I've never done that before, so I don't know how long it will take.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nprotundo said:


> Did you guys know that Physicians Formula makes a knock off version of the meteorites (the little balls) and the pressed powder version? I was walking through CVS today and noticed them. Anyone tried them?


 

Did you mean these? She doesn't rate them very highly.








http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...ral-correcting-pebbles-review.html#more-32610


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I can't wait to find out more about the Terracotta 2011 collection! ie swatches etc...


----------



## designerdreams

karester said:


> Is there any place that is still selling the spring blush?  Is it still at counters?




It is available here:

http://www.escentual.com/guerlain/guerlainmakeup021/

*Not affiliated and not sure if they ship to US*


----------



## nprotundo

it'sanaddiction said:


> Did you mean these? She doesn't rate them very highly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...ral-correcting-pebbles-review.html#more-32610



No, those are different. They actually had some that looked exactly like the meteorites. In the tin can and everything. However, the selection didn't look all that great. At least in my store, it only looked like they had the really dark bronzy looking ones...like the teint dore one.


----------



## nprotundo

it'sanaddiction said:


> Did you mean these? She doesn't rate them very highly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...ral-correcting-pebbles-review.html#more-32610



I found it online, here is the linK:

http://www.americarx.com/Products/31912.html

I found some reviews online but it doesn't look promising. I might just shell out the $$ and get the real thing.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Oh, I haven't seen that one. I have meteorites, the one from last fall/holiday that has the bee on it. Anyway, I love them! Adds a nice glow and the scent is divine. Some people don't like the smell but it fades quickly.


----------



## nprotundo

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Oh, I haven't seen that one. I have meteorites, the one from last fall/holiday that has the bee on it. Anyway, I love them! Adds a nice glow and the scent is divine. Some people don't like the smell but it fades quickly.



Well I just placed my first order for a Guerlain product! I got the medium one in teint beige i think. Im excited!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Congrats! You will love it  and then find yourself wanting to try more Guerlain!


----------



## Love Of My Life

just bought the new guerlain rouge G in #71..love the very sleek black case


----------



## karester

My Rouge G's came today! I got #24 from the Spring collection and B21. They're both so pretty.


----------



## ByMoonlight

I just bought my first Guerlain today online and I'm so excited!! After months of contemplation, I took the plunge and finaly bought Guerlain KissKiss Strass Lipstick in Corail Dentelle (362) today! It should be arriving in the mail sometime next week and I can't wait! I'll post a swatch when it does!


----------



## Love Of My Life

love all the guerlain lipsticks... and the rouge g case is fab...


----------



## bluejinx

im about to  make my first ever guerlain purchase. 

im slightly confused though. the meterites - are these them? they say powder which worries me, i want the little pearls!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P266308&categoryId=C12214

planning on purchasing
¤the Météorites Powder
¤ a quad - probably Rose Boise 460

then the following im considering
¤Terracotta Mineral Loose Powder
¤Meteorites Make-Up Brush 
¤Terracotta Light Collector


any opinions on the purchases please let me know. they will be my first from the brand


----------



## nprotundo

bluejinx said:


> im about to  make my first ever guerlain purchase.
> 
> im slightly confused though. the meterites - are these them? they say powder which worries me, i want the little pearls!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P266308&categoryId=C12214
> 
> planning on purchasing
> ¤the Météorites Powder
> ¤ a quad - probably Rose Boise 460
> 
> then the following im considering
> ¤Terracotta Mineral Loose Powder
> ¤Meteorites Make-Up Brush
> ¤Terracotta Light Collector
> 
> 
> any opinions on the purchases please let me know. they will be my first from the brand



I tried the meteorites and I was so disappointed. It smelled really good those but I had to return it. Please let me know what you think when you get it. It just didn't do anything for me at all.


----------



## 8seventeen19

bluejinx said:


> im about to  make my first ever guerlain purchase.
> 
> im slightly confused though. the meterites - are these them? they say powder which worries me, i want the little pearls!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P266308&categoryId=C12214
> 
> planning on purchasing
> ¤the Météorites Powder
> ¤ a quad - probably Rose Boise 460
> 
> then the following im considering
> ¤Terracotta Mineral Loose Powder
> ¤Meteorites Make-Up Brush
> ¤Terracotta Light Collector
> 
> 
> any opinions on the purchases please let me know. they will be my first from the brand



Those are the Meteorites. I don't care for those not because they don't look great, I just don't like that they don't travel well. I wear the Meteorites in the Voyage compact. Same thing but in a powder. Skip the brush. It's goat hair (I believe) and is quite rough if I remember correctly. The Voyage is damn near $200 retail, but I found a brand new one on ebay for 99. It is heavy and the most luxurious compact I've ever held. 

If you do get the pearl meteorites make sure you research or try the colors. Different skin tones look better in others and that may be why you weren't thrilled with them nprotundo. They also have seasonal colors as well. 

This is an amazing finishing powder that's new to the meteorites family for spring. I use it before the Voyage or when I just want a matte look. It works wonders at evening skin tone. I also wear it alone when I am in a hurry. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574490298131&bmUID=iXOcIKU&ev19=1:5


I do not have any experience with the mineral terracotta, but I do use and LOVE the Terracotta bronzing powder. They have a plethora of colors. It's a lot cheaper @ 49 and I would never use another bronzer. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574490298099&bmUID=iXOcJcQ&ev19=1:5

The Terracotta Light Collector is wonderful. Definitely recommend. 

All of their eyeshadows are amazing and you cannot go wrong with any of them. The Ecrin 6 palette colors are awesome and the case is tdf, but the quad colors are softer/creamier. 

If you love lipstick, get a Rouge G. SOOOO worth it. I am completely spoiled by these and compare all other lipsticks to these. If you like opaque the original Rouge G is great, if you like sheerer I recommend the Brilliant Rouge G's. Blondie, Beatrix, Georgia, Brit, Gabrielle, and Gwen are my all time faves. 

If you can ever make it to a local Saks/NM when one of their regional or national MUA are there I'd completely recommend it. Marcus is wonderful and I've learned so much about application from all of them. 

Guerlain is my absolute favorite makeup line. My SA always messes with me about coming to work for her. Hope all this helps!


----------



## ByMoonlight

hotshot said:


> love all the guerlain lipsticks... and the rouge g case is fab...



I have a feeling I'll be lusting after a few Rouge G lipsticks once I get my Strass lipstickm lol!


----------



## bluejinx

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those are the Meteorites. I don't care for those not because they don't look great, I just don't like that they don't travel well. I wear the Meteorites in the Voyage compact. Same thing but in a powder. Skip the brush. It's goat hair (I believe) and is quite rough if I remember correctly. The Voyage is damn near $200 retail, but I found a brand new one on ebay for 99. It is heavy and the most luxurious compact I've ever held.
> 
> If you do get the pearl meteorites make sure you research or try the colors. Different skin tones look better in others and that may be why you weren't thrilled with them nprotundo. They also have seasonal colors as well.
> 
> This is an amazing finishing powder that's new to the meteorites family for spring. I use it before the Voyage or when I just want a matte look. It works wonders at evening skin tone. I also wear it alone when I am in a hurry.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574490298131&bmUID=iXOcIKU&ev19=1:5
> 
> 
> I do not have any experience with the mineral terracotta, but I do use and LOVE the Terracotta bronzing powder. They have a plethora of colors. It's a lot cheaper @ 49 and I would never use another bronzer.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574490298099&bmUID=iXOcJcQ&ev19=1:5
> 
> The Terracotta Light Collector is wonderful. Definitely recommend.
> 
> All of their eyeshadows are amazing and you cannot go wrong with any of them. The Ecrin 6 palette colors are awesome and the case is tdf, but the quad colors are softer/creamier.
> 
> If you love lipstick, get a Rouge G. SOOOO worth it. I am completely spoiled by these and compare all other lipsticks to these. If you like opaque the original Rouge G is great, if you like sheerer I recommend the Brilliant Rouge G's. Blondie, Beatrix, Georgia, Brit, Gabrielle, and Gwen are my all time faves.
> 
> If you can ever make it to a local Saks/NM when one of their regional or national MUA are there I'd completely recommend it. Marcus is wonderful and I've learned so much about application from all of them.
> 
> Guerlain is my absolute favorite makeup line. My SA always messes with me about coming to work for her. Hope all this helps!



thank you so much! yes, i definitely like that powder better than the one i was debating! thanks! and the brush is off my list. i have a full 17 piece AMAZING AMAZING brush set en route, so ill stick with that!


----------



## nprotundo

shoeaddictklw said:


> If you do get the pearl meteorites make sure you research or try the colors. Different skin tones look better in others and that may be why you weren't thrilled with them nprotundo. They also have seasonal colors as well.
> 
> This is an amazing finishing powder that's new to the meteorites family for spring. I use it before the Voyage or when I just want a matte look. It works wonders at evening skin tone. I also wear it alone when I am in a hurry.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574490298131&bmUID=iXOcIKU&ev19=1:5



Wow, thanks so much. I'm really thinking about trying that pressed powder.


----------



## bluejinx

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those are the Meteorites. I don't care for those not because they don't look great, I just don't like that they don't travel well. I wear the Meteorites in the Voyage compact. Same thing but in a powder. Skip the brush. It's goat hair (I believe) and is quite rough if I remember correctly. The Voyage is damn near $200 retail, but I found a brand new one on ebay for 99. It is heavy and the most luxurious compact I've ever held.
> 
> If you do get the pearl meteorites make sure you research or try the colors. Different skin tones look better in others and that may be why you weren't thrilled with them nprotundo. They also have seasonal colors as well.
> 
> This is an amazing finishing powder that's new to the meteorites family for spring. I use it before the Voyage or when I just want a matte look. It works wonders at evening skin tone. I also wear it alone when I am in a hurry.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574490298131&bmUID=iXOcIKU&ev19=1:5
> 
> 
> I do not have any experience with the mineral terracotta, but I do use and LOVE the Terracotta bronzing powder. They have a plethora of colors. It's a lot cheaper @ 49 and I would never use another bronzer.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574490298099&bmUID=iXOcJcQ&ev19=1:5
> 
> The Terracotta Light Collector is wonderful. Definitely recommend.
> 
> All of their eyeshadows are amazing and you cannot go wrong with any of them. The Ecrin 6 palette colors are awesome and the case is tdf, but the quad colors are softer/creamier.
> 
> If you love lipstick, get a Rouge G. SOOOO worth it. I am completely spoiled by these and compare all other lipsticks to these. If you like opaque the original Rouge G is great, if you like sheerer I recommend the Brilliant Rouge G's. Blondie, Beatrix, Georgia, Brit, Gabrielle, and Gwen are my all time faves.
> 
> If you can ever make it to a local Saks/NM when one of their regional or national MUA are there I'd completely recommend it. Marcus is wonderful and I've learned so much about application from all of them.
> 
> Guerlain is my absolute favorite makeup line. My SA always messes with me about coming to work for her. Hope all this helps!



eek!!! so do i want the meteorites or the pressed powder one you suggest??? what are the benefits of each? assuming traveling is not such an issue? do they both work the same way? is one superior to the other? or is it just personal preference?

I wear dior forever 101 (about a mac nw15 though a tad lighter maybe?) and am very "rosy cheeked" lol. very red. on the bright side it means i dont look quite as ghost like as i really am. would one of the two suit my colouring better than the other?


----------



## Love Of My Life

bought the "kohl" for eyes which I absolutely love.. waiting for the new lipstick to be launced in the next week or two..


----------



## 8seventeen19

bluejinx said:


> eek!!! so do i want the meteorites or the pressed powder one you suggest??? what are the benefits of each? assuming traveling is not such an issue? do they both work the same way? is one superior to the other? or is it just personal preference?
> 
> I wear dior forever 101 (about a mac nw15 though a tad lighter maybe?) and am very "rosy cheeked" lol. very red. on the bright side it means i dont look quite as ghost like as i really am. would one of the two suit my colouring better than the other?



It's all personal preference honestly. I prefer the voyage to the pearls because I use it every day and travel so I need it not to coat my makeup bag before I get somewhere.  I've tried both and they work and apply the same. The pearls need a stiffer brush though. I use a Chanel powder brush and it's really soft for my Voyage. A kabuki brush is great for the pearls. If you compare the refill ($55) to the pearls ($57) they're about the same. It's just the compact that costs so much. 

I am a Guerlain 02 beige clair, Chanel 20/B20 in the new Vitalumiere Aqua, and have those red cheeks that you have as well. I have an olive/yellow undertone. I have the voyage which is comparable to teint rose in the pearls or the old mythic (can find that on ebay, but I like the new formulation better), and the pressed powder meteorites in the 02 beige. Since you have a red tone and are light, I'd go with the teint rose and it has green that will help neutralize that. 

Another thing about the Meteorites, and this goes for any of them, right out of the package they have a strong scent. It reminds me of Mr. Bubbles circa 1985  I love it though. I think it's suppose to smell like lavender.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nprotundo said:


> Wow, thanks so much. I'm really thinking about trying that pressed powder.



If you don't like the slight shimmer/illuminating properties of the regular meteorites, you will like it a lot. It still gives a mesmerizing healthy glow without the shimmer that you get with the regular. The only thing that is not so great about it is that there's only 3 colors and they're all pretty light. Teint dore is medium so if you can wear Lingerie de peau you can be matched.


----------



## pupeluv

shoeaddictklw said:


> It's all personal preference honestly. I prefer the voyage to the pearls because I use it every day and travel so I need it not to coat my makeup bag before I get somewhere.  I've tried both and they work and apply the same. The pearls need a stiffer brush though. I use a Chanel powder brush and it's really soft for my Voyage. A kabuki brush is great for the pearls. If you compare the refill ($55) to the pearls ($57) they're about the same. It's just the compact that costs so much.
> 
> I am a Guerlain 02 beige clair, Chanel 20/B20 in the new Vitalumiere Aqua, and have those red cheeks that you have as well. I have an olive/yellow undertone. I have the voyage which is comparable to teint rose in the pearls or the old mythic (can find that on ebay, but I like the new formulation better), and the pressed powder meteorites in the 02 beige. Since you have a red tone and are light, I'd go with the teint rose and it has green that will help neutralize that.
> 
> Another thing about the Meteorites, and this goes for any of them, right out of the package they have a strong scent. It reminds me of Mr. Bubbles circa 1985  I love it though. I think it's suppose to smell like lavender.


 

Is this the new but discontinued version of the Mythic you mentioned http://www.click4beauty.net/guerlai...essed-powder-l-3346470406803.html?___store=us

I've been reading/researching about the meteorites lately and some people have said that the pearls are more shimmery/glittery than the pressed version so I narrowed it down and was most curious about this one http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/guerlain_meteorites_illumianting_powder_10.html
so I purchased it. I suppose if I do not like it I could learn about the whole swapping thing or put in the Beauty Box. Do you find the pearls to be more shimmery than the pressed version? (not the new pressed version...which I think I'll get next as I think it would be great for the warmer months ahead)
Oh, more more thing. I absolutely love my Chanel powder brush as well, I use it everyday. I use with my S.B. Halo, Guerlain Sheer bronzer, etc. Instead of buying another one is there another powder brush you would recommend? Thanks so much!


----------



## Bethc

Visiting my parents in Fl, stopped at a mall in Boca and they had the new terracotta collection, feels very nice!   I'm a 00, which is funny, since I just got off a Carribean cruise, but I'm still really pale.


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> Is this the new but discontinued version of the Mythic you mentioned http://www.click4beauty.net/guerlai...essed-powder-l-3346470406803.html?___store=us
> 
> I've been reading/researching about the meteorites lately and some people have said that the pearls are more shimmery/glittery than the pressed version so I narrowed it down and was most curious about this one http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/guerlain_meteorites_illumianting_powder_10.html
> so I purchased it. I suppose if I do not like it I could learn about the whole swapping thing or put in the Beauty Box. Do you find the pearls to be more shimmery than the pressed version? (not the new pressed version...which I think I'll get next as I think it would be great for the warmer months ahead)
> Oh, more more thing. I absolutely love my Chanel powder brush as well, I use it everyday. I use with my S.B. Halo, Guerlain Sheer bronzer, etc. Instead of buying another one is there another powder brush you would recommend? Thanks so much!



I have actually never done a serious road test on those. I've just swiped one on at Sephora and IIRC, didn't really care for it but can't remember why. 

Here's the old formula and colors:
http://www.makeup4all.com/meteorite...2-pink-fresh-03-beige-chic-review-and-photos/

Here's a good look at the colors in the new formula. I just find the new formula to be so much better all round. The case is leaps and bounds over the old one. 
http://www.makeup4all.com/meteorites-perles-collection-by-guerlain-for-summer-2010/

I just looked at my Voyage and the color is Mythic. It too is a new formula that is new for this case. LOVE this new formula. 

Here's a good review of the blush I found for bluejinx. 
http://thenonblonde.blogspot.com/2010/12/guerlain-meteorites-brush.html

Hope all this helps!


----------



## 8seventeen19

hotshot said:


> bought the "kohl" for eyes which I absolutely love.. waiting for the new lipstick to be launced in the next week or two..




Their Kohl is the best!!! The liquid liner is the best application and staying power I've tried as well.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I haven't ever done a collection photo so here it is. I am working on getting past seasons right now as I've only been collecting for about 6 months. 







Shown:
Parure Aqua in 20 Beige Clair
6 Couleurs Palettes in Rue de Rivoli, 68 Champs Elysee, 10 Rue des Francs-Bourgeois, 2 Place Vendome, 93 Rue de Passy
Quad in 410 Velours d&#8217;Or 
KissKiss Gloss in 849 (orange/coral), 867 (plum)
Serie Noire blush G
Meteorites Voyage in Mythic
Terracotta Moisture Bronzer in 20 (brunettes)
Meteorites Pressed Powder in 20 Teint beige
Rouge G Serie Noire in 45 Orange Euphorique, 70 Fushia Delice, 71 Rose Desir
Rouge G Brilliant- 01 Blondie
Rouge G- 60 Gabrielle

Not pictured as I left a whole bag of makeup at my brother's last week... 
Rouge G Brilliant B60 Beatrix, B62 Bella , B40 Brit
Rouge G- 62 Georgia, 69 Gwen
Liquid liner in 01 black





Cases





Voyage, Terracotta, and pressed meteorites- I actually like the applicator it came with over any brush I own.


----------



## pupeluv

^^ Holy Heck, only 6 months and you've done some damage...I mean you have quite a collection. I'll have to go to the counter and do a little comparison with the meteorites but your info helps.


----------



## Bethc

I had a MUA tell me that the voyage compact was being discontinued?  Has any one else heard this?


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ *shoeaddictklw *- What a beautiful collection!  I have only started a few months ago, but it's not even half of yours!

I have to ask you the question:  How long will all this keep?


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> ^^ Holy Heck, only 6 months and you've done some damage...I mean you have quite a collection. I'll have to go to the counter and do a little comparison with the meteorites but your info helps.



I completely replaced my makeup which was made up of NARS, MUFE, and the like. I don't think I will be buying much more of anything other than a couple of past quads like the cherry blossom and one from a couple summers ago. 



Bethc said:


> I had a MUA tell me that the voyage compact was being discontinued?  Has any one else heard this?



I have not heard this but will ask my SA next time I see or hear from her.



girlygirl3 said:


> ^^ *shoeaddictklw *- What a beautiful collection!  I have only started a few months ago, but it's not even half of yours!
> 
> I have to ask you the question:  How long will all this keep?



Thank you! I honestly don't have a clue. I don't purchase expensive mascara as I go through it so fast and I go through a bottle of the foundation in about two months which is far faster than it will expire. The liquid liner is probably about the only other thing I would worry about. I replaced all of my makeup I had and would say I've had the majority of that for around 2-3 years. 

My sister and I live together and even though shes a full fledged MAC lover, she likes to help herself to my collection so it does get used. 

I must say that if you like Guerlain, scour ebay. I found almost all of my Ecrin palettes on there outside of Rue de Rivoli and at incredible prices. I think I've only paid retail for a few things in my collection namely the spring pieces that were selling out like crazy. Almost all of my Rouge G's are from Ebay and were sometimes half of retail.  There's a lot of great makeup boutiques there.


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> I completely replaced my makeup which was made up of NARS, MUFE, and the like. I don't think I will be buying much more of anything other than a couple of past quads like the cherry blossom and one from a couple summers ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not heard this but will ask my SA next time I see or hear from her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I honestly don't have a clue. I don't purchase expensive mascara as I go through it so fast and I go through a bottle of the foundation in about two months which is far faster than it will expire. The liquid liner is probably about the only other thing I would worry about. I replaced all of my makeup I had and would say I've had the majority of that for around 2-3 years.
> 
> My sister and I live together and even though shes a full fledged MAC lover, she likes to help herself to my collection so it does get used.
> 
> I must say that if you like Guerlain, scour ebay. I found almost all of my Ecrin palettes on there outside of Rue de Rivoli and at incredible prices. I think I've only paid retail for a few things in my collection namely the spring pieces that were selling out like crazy. Almost all of my Rouge G's are from Ebay and were sometimes half of retail.  There's a lot of great makeup boutiques there.


 
Thanks for the insight!
It takes me forever to finish a bottle of foundation as I don't use it everyday.  Even when I do, I find I don't very much at a time.  I agree with mascara.  I do go through them quickly enough.  I suppose it's the rest I was wondering about.  2-3 years would be good!

I have now 2 of the ecrin palettes and would love more, plus I don't have any of the lipsticks.  How can you tell which retailers are legit?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I go by feedback and pictures. I took a chance on the Ecrin palettes though. The lady didn't have pictures other than stock but had good feedback so I bought them and it absolutely paid off as I got 3 of them for the price of one and they were brand new in the box. She started the bid at .99 and I only had one other person bidding on them against me so it went for low, real low.

I did get screwed one time on a Chanel palette though. I find that Guerlain isn't as faked as Chanel, if at all.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## bluejinx

shoeaddictklw said:


> I have actually never done a serious road test on those. I've just swiped one on at Sephora and IIRC, didn't really care for it but can't remember why.
> 
> Here's the old formula and colors:
> http://www.makeup4all.com/meteorite...2-pink-fresh-03-beige-chic-review-and-photos/
> 
> Here's a good look at the colors in the new formula. I just find the new formula to be so much better all round. The case is leaps and bounds over the old one.
> http://www.makeup4all.com/meteorites-perles-collection-by-guerlain-for-summer-2010/
> 
> I just looked at my Voyage and the color is Mythic. It too is a new formula that is new for this case. LOVE this new formula.
> 
> Here's a good review of the blush I found for bluejinx.
> http://thenonblonde.blogspot.com/2010/12/guerlain-meteorites-brush.html
> 
> Hope all this helps!



Thanx!!! Yeah, I have very sensitive skin so I think I'll pass! I'm sure the Hakuhodo will work fine with it!


----------



## girlygirl3

There's a new Cherry Blossom product!
It's one of the new Automatique lipsticks!

http://www.pinksith.com/2011/03/guerlain-rouge-automatiquelipstick-in.html


----------



## Bethc

The new colors are exciting!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW! I was hoping for a review soon. Thanks *girlygirl*. That color is really pretty. I am more excited about those than the Chanel Rouge Coco's! I LOVE the sheer Rouge G Brilliants and love sheer glossy lipsticks and these are easier on the wallet


----------



## karester

girlygirl3 said:


> There's a new Cherry Blossom product!
> It's one of the new Automatique lipsticks!
> 
> http://www.pinksith.com/2011/03/guerlain-rouge-automatiquelipstick-in.html



Pretty!  Cherry Blossom was something I was interested in bc of the name.  LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

can't wait for these to hit the stores


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to Saks after work and I've placed my order for Cherry Blossom!  

They don't expect it until the end of the week or next week, but I'm excited!


----------



## 8seventeen19

girlygirl3 said:


> I went to Saks after work and I've placed my order for Cherry Blossom!
> 
> They don't expect it until the end of the week or next week, but I'm excited!



Let us know how it goes! I don't think I will be able to swing by for a few weeks.


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> I had a MUA tell me that the voyage compact was being discontinued? Has any one else heard this?


 

Just to clarify, it wasn't the voyage, but the one with the bumps in it?  I never tried it.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Bethc

I'm not sure where to post this, but I just got an invitation from BG for a Gift card event from April 6th-10th.  I got the invitation from Guerlain, but when I asked, it's for any beauty brand.

The cards are: $150 - $25 Card; $500 - $100 card; $1,000+ $250.

I hope some of the new Summer stuff is in!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bethc said:


> Just to clarify, it wasn't the voyage, but the one with the bumps in it?  I never tried it.  Sorry for the confusion!



Ohhh ok. I do believe so. I have not seen it at counters outside of Sephora as of late. I've only tried it on once so I do not have any opinions on it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bethc said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but I just got an invitation from BG for a Gift card event from April 6th-10th.  I got the invitation from Guerlain, but when I asked, it's for any beauty brand.
> 
> The cards are: $150 - $25 Card; $500 - $100 card; $1,000+ $250.
> 
> I hope some of the new Summer stuff is in!!




 but la la la la I didn't need to read that!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but I just got an invitation from BG for a Gift card event from April 6th-10th. I got the invitation from Guerlain, but when I asked, it's for any beauty brand.
> 
> The cards are: $150 - $25 Card; $500 - $100 card; $1,000+ $250.
> 
> I hope some of the new Summer stuff is in!!


 
I got one too!  It used to be $25 card off $100 purchase.  Still, if you "need" to make a few purchases, it's at least $25 off your bill!


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:


> I got one too!  It used to be $25 card off $100 purchase.  Still, if you "need" to make a few purchases, it's at least $25 off your bill!



I just checked to make sure, it is $150... I just hope some of the new lines are in!


----------



## girlygirl3

I got the call from the Guerlain MUA at Saks because the Automatiques are in!

Well, I have to say I am very pleased with Cherry Blossom!  It's in the Loving Pinks color range of the Automatiques.  I had to try on more since they were all new out of the box!  They apply beautifully and feel very comfortable.

The other color ranges are:  Unforgettable Beiges, Flamboyant Oranges and Passionate Reds.  The Beiges are quite neutral for me, though I did try on #140 Mitsuko.  It's like a shimmery Champagne and quite sheer.  Very light and pretty.
I'm not really interested in orange but I think it's going to be a hot color this summer, so it's worth checking out!
I tried several Reds.  I was very impressed with the range but I'm not really a Red wearer either.  However, this line is changing my mind!  I ended up with #124 Samsara (don't you love the name?)  I need a lip liner with this one as it does bleed.  Oh there are new lip liners too!

Here are my photos and swatches.  Not great, but you get an idea.  The Cherry Blossom has a frosty look but the color on my lips is beautiful!


----------



## denises

Hi Guerlain ladies!

I am thinking of buying a blush from Guerlain. Do you recommend the Blush 4 Eclats? What shade should I choose? I have Asian pale skin and regularly use the Chanel Espiegle blush. I want it to be natural and not too pink, nor too orange.

Also, do you know how much this is in Canada?

Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## 8seventeen19

girlygirl3 said:


> I got the call from the Guerlain MUA at Saks because the Automatiques are in!
> 
> Well, I have to say I am very pleased with Cherry Blossom!  It's in the Loving Pinks color range of the Automatiques.  I had to try on more since they were all new out of the box!  They apply beautifully and feel very comfortable.
> 
> The other color ranges are:  Unforgettable Beiges, Flamboyant Oranges and Passionate Reds.  The Beiges are quite neutral for me, though I did try on #140 Mitsuko.  It's like a shimmery Champagne and quite sheer.  Very light and pretty.
> I'm not really interested in orange but I think it's going to be a hot color this summer, so it's worth checking out!
> I tried several Reds.  I was very impressed with the range but I'm not really a Red wearer either.  However, this line is changing my mind!  I ended up with #124 Samsara (don't you love the name?)  I need a lip liner with this one as it does bleed.  Oh there are new lip liners too!
> 
> Here are my photos and swatches.  Not great, but you get an idea.  The Cherry Blossom has a frosty look but the color on my lips is beautiful!



SO PRETTY! Thank you for sharing! How would you compare the formula to Rouge G Original/Brilliants?


----------



## 8seventeen19

denises said:


> Hi Guerlain ladies!
> 
> I am thinking of buying a blush from Guerlain. Do you recommend the Blush 4 Eclats? What shade should I choose? I have Asian pale skin and regularly use the Chanel Espiegle blush. I want it to be natural and not too pink, nor too orange.
> 
> Also, do you know how much this is in Canada?
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts!



Welcome to the Guerlain side! 

I am unfortunately no help here. I am quite obsessed with Chanel's Joues Blush and am content there so I do not veer off in regards to that. I do recommend the Serie Noire G Blush if you can get your hands on it. I think it was around $60 or $70. That blush is better than almost any other blush I've ever used. If you like Espiegle then you will love it. It was sold out pretty much everywhere according to other members so I think Ebay would be your best bet.


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> SO PRETTY! Thank you for sharing! How would you compare the formula to Rouge G Original/Brilliants?


 
You're welcome!
I can't give a true comparison as I don't own any Rouge Gs.  I have tried them on though and the first thing that comes to mind is that this formula has less slip than the Rouge Gs.  But they're still moisturizing.

I know, I know, I need some Rouge Gs!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Interesting. Can't wait to try! 

Yes you do, but find some on ebay!  I just got Gigi for $20.


----------



## MJISMYBF

!! Guerlain bronzers are the only ones I'll use (except for Nars Casino, but mainly Guerlain). Their meteorites collection is to die for as well! I cannot live without the primer (&& the whole brand for that matter). Recently got hooked on the kohl liner. Welcome to the world of Guerlain!!


----------



## denises

shoeaddictklw said:


> Welcome to the Guerlain side!
> 
> I am unfortunately no help here. I am quite obsessed with Chanel's Joues Blush and am content there so I do not veer off in regards to that. I do recommend the Serie Noire G Blush if you can get your hands on it. I think it was around $60 or $70. That blush is better than almost any other blush I've ever used. If you like Espiegle then you will love it. It was sold out pretty much everywhere according to other members so I think Ebay would be your best bet.



Thanks for your thoughts shoeaddictklw! I think I will stick with Chanel blushes too for now... I can't find many good reviews on Guerlain's blushes. On the other hand I am eyeing the Guerlain meteorites! What other functions do they serve, aside from illuminating? And any must have shades for newbies like me? 

Can't wait for Rouge Automatique to come here to Canada!!!!


----------



## bluejinx

Where on earth do you het guerlain in canada? I FINALLY found it at shoppers but the selection was miniscule and they said they are the only shoppers in the city to carry it. 



denises said:


> Thanks for your thoughts shoeaddictklw! I think I will stick with Chanel blushes too for now... I can't find many good reviews on Guerlain's blushes. On the other hand I am eyeing the Guerlain meteorites! What other functions do they serve, aside from illuminating? And any must have shades for newbies like me?
> 
> Can't wait for Rouge Automatique to come here to Canada!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

am anxious to see the new Guerlain lippies...


----------



## Love Of My Life

girlygirl3 said:


> I got the call from the Guerlain MUA at Saks because the Automatiques are in!
> 
> Well, I have to say I am very pleased with Cherry Blossom! It's in the Loving Pinks color range of the Automatiques. I had to try on more since they were all new out of the box! They apply beautifully and feel very comfortable.
> 
> The other color ranges are: Unforgettable Beiges, Flamboyant Oranges and Passionate Reds. The Beiges are quite neutral for me, though I did try on #140 Mitsuko. It's like a shimmery Champagne and quite sheer. Very light and pretty.
> I'm not really interested in orange but I think it's going to be a hot color this summer, so it's worth checking out!
> I tried several Reds. I was very impressed with the range but I'm not really a Red wearer either. However, this line is changing my mind! I ended up with #124 Samsara (don't you love the name?) I need a lip liner with this one as it does bleed. Oh there are new lip liners too!
> 
> Here are my photos and swatches. Not great, but you get an idea. The Cherry Blossom has a frosty look but the color on my lips is beautiful!


 

    thanks for sharing... what did you think of the lipstick case??

    is the lipstick easy to apply?


----------



## Bethc

BG just received a shipment of the new lippies.  They didn't even have testers yet, so we just opened them to look at.  I purchases Cherry Blossom and Shalimar, both colors i've seen swatched. I'll have to go back again once they have everything set-up.

I'm loving the feel of the new formula, so creamy and soft!


----------



## Love Of My Life

bluejinx said:


> Where on earth do you het guerlain in canada? I FINALLY found it at shoppers but the selection was miniscule and they said they are the only shoppers in the city to carry it.


 

  does Holt Renfrew carry Guerlain


----------



## bluejinx

hotshot said:


> does Holt Renfrew carry Guerlain



My holts carries laura mercier, bobbi brown, lippmann, molton brown and ysl mascara and kiehls moisturizer. Period. That is literally it!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

*shoeaddictklw *- I have to make a correction about the new lipsticks.

I went to Sephora tonight to try on some of the Rouge Gs and I found that they feel the same as the new Automatiques.  The last time I tried one, it seemed to me that the Rouge G had more slip but I must have been trying another lipstick.
Anyway, the both feel great!

*hotshot *- The new packaging is very light and the lever is easy to open.  They apply beautifully!


----------



## denises

bluejinx said:


> Where on earth do you het guerlain in canada? I FINALLY found it at shoppers but the selection was miniscule and they said they are the only shoppers in the city to carry it.



Guerlain is pretty much everywhere here! The Bay, some Sears and Sephora stores have it, as well as Holt Renfrew and Murale! Maybe only select Bay and Sears stores carry it in your area, have you asked their customer service/help?

I asked the Guerlain MUA and she said the automatiques will be released in Canada around May!


----------



## bluejinx

denises said:


> Guerlain is pretty much everywhere here! The Bay, some Sears and Sephora stores have it, as well as Holt Renfrew and Murale! Maybe only select Bay and Sears stores carry it in your area, have you asked their customer service/help?
> 
> I asked the Guerlain MUA and she said the automatiques will be released in Canada around May!



Its funny. I'm just looking at a bay beauty flyer (looks like a magazine) and guerlain is in there. But at none of the 3 stores we have here. And sears has only estee lauder, eliabeth arden, clinique, lancome, clarins, shiseodo and in one of our sears there is anna sui. That's it. The bay here has no ysl either which I also see in the bay flyer. We have a nars counter at 1 of the bays and chanel at 2, and dior at all 3. That's about it here.


----------



## Love Of My Life

well.. my verdict is in on these new Guerlain lipsticks... I did like the color range

and I did like the mechanism of the case but I hated that the case felt like a feather

in my hand... not like the Rouge G for sure... I decided not to buy any because I

prefer the rouge G...


----------



## Bethc

Went a little overboard with the new Automatics 
103 Chant D'Aromes
121 Rouge D'enfer
161 Cherry Blossom
165 Champs-Elysees
166 Shalimar

And of course I "needed" some new lip glosses to go with them...
860 Rose Florida
865 Rose Tentation
867 Pink Pearl
868 Opal Pearl

I am now in full G obsession!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Wow!  Congratulations!  I'm tempted to get some glosses and I happen to like Rose Tentation too!
Did you pre-sell at BG?


----------



## Bethc

I just posted some pics in the "Where do you keep your make-up thread".  

Question - Do you keep your Guerlain in their pouches?  The products are so pretty, but I realized that all I see are the little black pouches.


----------



## bluejinx

Bethc said:


> I just posted some pics in the "Where do you keep your make-up thread".
> 
> Question - Do you keep your Guerlain in their pouches?  The products are so pretty, but I realized that all I see are the little black pouches.



I don't own any guerlain (yet!! 2 weeks from now I won't be able to say that!!) But I don't keep my chanel, dior, chantecaille palette or clarins palettes in their cotton/suede/velvet pouches. I think it would be more hastle, and its easier to wipe a palette down then wash the cloth pouch.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> I just posted some pics in the "Where do you keep your make-up thread".
> 
> Question - Do you keep your Guerlain in their pouches? The products are so pretty, but I realized that all I see are the little black pouches.


 
I have the ecrin palettes in the pouches.  I don't have the space to keep them separate to avoid getting them scratched.  After a while though, I'll probably get tired of the pouches and get rid of them!


----------



## Bethc

I didn't really notice until I looked at the pics.  I took just everything out of their pouches... Much better!


----------



## girlygirl3

Oh I just took a look at your set up and now I see what you mean!  Yes, in those nice muji holders, I would also take the pouches off!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bethc said:


> I just posted some pics in the "Where do you keep your make-up thread".
> 
> Question - Do you keep your Guerlain in their pouches?  The products are so pretty, but I realized that all I see are the little black pouches.



I definitely keep everything in their pouches....Guerlain wise that is. Guerlain's packaging outside of Terracotta kind of calls for it. I have separate spaces for each of my eyeshadow/face/blush products so it is a little easier. Looking through all of the pouches to find one Ecrin palette is time consuming but I want them to all look like they just came out of the box. 

I do keep my Chanel out of their pouches though.


----------



## karester

Bethc said:


> I just posted some pics in the "Where do you keep your make-up thread".
> 
> Question - Do you keep your Guerlain in their pouches?  The products are so pretty, but I realized that all I see are the little black pouches.



I only have two Guerlain lipsticks and I keep them in this sturdy box I got from the counter when they gave me a mini gloss as a freebie.  It's very nice, it's got a magnetic top and the bee design on the lid.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone... well now I've taken them out of the pouches... if DH sees me taking them out and putting them back one more time, he's going to think I've lost my mind!  

It is kinda of nice to be able to see everything, when I took my meteorites to work today, I did put it in it's pouch.  We'll see, I'll probably go back and forth a few more times at least


----------



## pond23

^ Everything looks so pretty and organized *Bethc*! I love it! Is that the Clear Cube makeup organizer?


----------



## pond23

^ EDIT: Just read that it is the Muji. I hope to buy one (either Muji or Clear Cube) after I move later this year.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks!  I have both now, I posted new pics in the Let's see where you keep your make-up.


----------



## pond23

^ I'll check out that thread!


----------



## girlygirl3

Automatique swatches! 

http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/guerlain-rouge-automatique/


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up #140 Mitsouko and #123 Habite Rouge Automatique lipsticks!


----------



## pupeluv

I'm lemming for #140 but I probably need to try it on first or just get it and return it IF I don't like it...IF <yeah right?







This is not a new item but new to me it's Meteorites 10 nacre des mers. Should I use this with a flat top brush or a rounded brush like a MAC 182? Though the only flat top brushes I have are the R&R powder brush, I have'nt used it yet but it looks kinda sparse, MAC #183 and that one is pretty dense or the NARS Ita kabuki...which I don't think that one will work.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ well, enjoy them all


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> I'm lemming for #140 but I probably need to try it on first or just get it and return it IF I don't like it...IF <yeah right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a new item but new to me it's Meteorites 10 nacre des mers. Should I use this with a flat top brush or a rounded brush like a MAC 182? Though the only flat top brushes I have are the R&R powder brush, I have'nt used it yet but it looks kinda sparse, MAC #183 and that one is pretty dense or the NARS Ita kabuki...which I don't think that one will work.



Congrats! I'd use a large powder brush. A kabuki wouldn't work well.

I got two of the Automatiques last night. Not sure the colors other than ones red and one's fuchsia/magenta (think Champs Elysee?) I only got to play with them for 5 minutes before close and didn't get to try all of them and just picked two that weren't already in my color collection. I will say I wore Champs out and whoa! I didn't know these were long wearing but that lipstick stayed put all night. These are definitely different than the Rouge Cocos.  The only way I can describe the difference between the Automatiques and the Rouge G's is the color palette in the Automatiques would appeal to a "younger thinking" crowd.


----------



## skydive nikki

pupeluv said:


> I'm lemming for #140 but I probably need to try it on first or just get it and return it IF I don't like it...IF <yeah right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a new item but new to me it's Meteorites 10 nacre des mers. Should I use this with a flat top brush or a rounded brush like a MAC 182? Though the only flat top brushes I have are the R&R powder brush, I have'nt used it yet but it looks kinda sparse, MAC #183 and that one is pretty dense or the NARS Ita kabuki...which I don't think that one will work.



That is gorgeous! I wanted to get that.  Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> Went a little overboard with the new Automatics
> 103 Chant D'Aromes
> 121 Rouge D'enfer
> 161 Cherry Blossom
> 165 Champs-Elysees
> 166 Shalimar
> 
> And of course I "needed" some new lip glosses to go with them...
> 860 Rose Florida
> 865 Rose Tentation
> 867 Pink Pearl
> 868 Opal Pearl
> 
> I am now in full G obsession!



That's my girl!  Yay!  Are you pleased with them so far?  I've been on the fence and haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## girlygirl3

pupeluv said:


> *I'm lemming for #140 but I probably need to try it on first or just get it and return it IF I don't like it...IF <yeah right?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a new item but new to me it's Meteorites 10 nacre des mers. Should I use this with a flat top brush or a rounded brush like a MAC 182? Though the only flat top brushes I have are the R&R powder brush, I have'nt used it yet but it looks kinda sparse, MAC #183 and that one is pretty dense or the NARS Ita kabuki...which I don't think that one will work.


 
I was surprised that I liked #140 - I thought it would be too neutral but it adds just the right amount of color!


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats! I'd use a large powder brush. A kabuki wouldn't work well.
> 
> I got two of the Automatiques last night. Not sure the colors other than ones red and one's fuchsia/magenta (think Champs Elysee?) I only got to play with them for 5 minutes before close and didn't get to try all of them and just picked two that weren't already in my color collection. I will say I wore Champs out and whoa! I didn't know these were long wearing but that lipstick stayed put all night. These are definitely different than the Rouge Cocos.  The only way I can describe the difference between the Automatiques and the Rouge G's is the color palette in the Automatiques would appeal to a "younger thinking" crowd.


 
They are so so different from Rouge Cocos!  I wore RC Orchid Rose the other day and my lips felt so dry after a couple of hours.  Another day, I wore Cherry Blossom the whole day and not only did the color stay put, I didn't feel dry!
Thanks for mentioning the difference in color palettes.  I think you're right about the younger thinking crowd.  I'm going to try the Rouge Gs, as if I need more!


----------



## pupeluv

shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats! I'd use a large powder brush. A kabuki wouldn't work well.
> 
> I got two of the Automatiques last night. Not sure the colors other than ones red and one's fuchsia/magenta (think Champs Elysee?) I only got to play with them for 5 minutes before close and didn't get to try all of them and just picked two that weren't already in my color collection. I will say I wore Champs out and whoa! I didn't know these were long wearing but that lipstick stayed put all night. These are definitely different than the Rouge Cocos.  The only way I can describe the difference between the Automatiques and the Rouge G's is the color palette in the Automatiques would appeal to a "younger thinking" crowd.


 

Thank you ladies for your lovely comments and Thanks for your input, I'll use a large powder brush.


----------



## meela188

I have the terracotta bronzer and I recently got my hands on the G serie nior blush. I had to call dozens of neiman marcus locations but I finally found one in the carolina's. it's really pretty and has great pigmentation. My next purchase will probably be lingerie de peau foundation. I have been going back and forth on it for a while because I love how natural it looks and feels, it keeps me matte without looking too dry but it doesn't give my face that wow factor. I don't know how to explain it, maybe it's just too much like natural skin(sounds crazy right). There is no radiance to my skin when I wear it, no inner glow, it just looks like my skin with less imperfections. I am not even a person that likes to look too "made up" but this bothers me.


----------



## bluejinx

^maybe try an illuminator over the foundation?


----------



## Bethc

meela188 said:


> I have the terracotta bronzer and I recently got my hands on the G serie nior blush. I had to call dozens of neiman marcus locations but I finally found one in the carolina's. it's really pretty and has great pigmentation. My next purchase will probably be lingerie de peau foundation. I have been going back and forth on it for a while because I love how natural it looks and feels, it keeps me matte without looking too dry but it doesn't give my face that wow factor. I don't know how to explain it, maybe it's just too much like natural skin(sounds crazy right). There is no radiance to my skin when I wear it, no inner glow, it just looks like my skin with less imperfections. I am not even a person that likes to look too "made up" but this bothers me.


 
I agree, I bought it about 2 weeks ago and it doesn't have any "depth" on my skin, I guess is the best way to explain it.  You can try a highlighter as Bluejinx suggested.  

Yesterday, I litterally fell in love with the Edward Bess bronzer, it has something, not glittery at all, that just makes my skin radiate...so I don't think my new teracotta will be getting much use, unfortunately.


----------



## girlygirl3

meela188 said:


> I have the terracotta bronzer and I recently got my hands on the G serie nior blush. I had to call dozens of neiman marcus locations but I finally found one in the carolina's. it's really pretty and has great pigmentation. My next purchase will probably be lingerie de peau foundation. I have been going back and forth on it for a while because I love how natural it looks and feels, it keeps me matte without looking too dry but it doesn't give my face that wow factor. I don't know how to explain it, maybe it's just too much like natural skin(sounds crazy right). There is no radiance to my skin when I wear it, no inner glow, it just looks like my skin with less imperfections. I am not even a person that likes to look too "made up" but this bothers me.


 
Wow, I have lingerie de peau as the next foundation on my list.  That it doesn't have a wow factor surprises me because I thought the people who like it are wow'd by it!  Well, I guess it's something I'll need to see for myself.  It's so difficult to find the right foundation


----------



## meela188

I will try a highlighter as *Bluejinx* suggested, I really hope it works because I like the way this foundation feels on my skin. I might even try an illuminating primer?


----------



## meela188

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, I have lingerie de peau as the next foundation on my list. That it doesn't have a wow factor surprises me because I thought the people who like it are wow'd by it! Well, I guess it's something I'll need to see for myself. It's so difficult to find the right foundation


 
I don't know how else to explain it other than it doesn't give any radiance or depth(thanks Bethc) to my skin. I just finished my Bobbi Brown skin foundation and it gave me radiance but it left me too oily a few hours into the day. Then I purchased Nars Sheer glow which works really well but I still want something lighter for everyday wear. Maybe I will mix the two


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm going to get my first Guerlain products with the upcoming Sephora VIB event, got tested at the Guerlain stand alone store in Vegas to know what foundation/meteorites/bronzer to use so I don't have to go in the store again.


----------



## Contessa

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, I have lingerie de peau as the next foundation on my list. That it doesn't have a wow factor surprises me because I thought the people who like it are wow'd by it! Well, I guess it's something I'll need to see for myself. It's so difficult to find the right foundation


 
Since it debuted, I haven't used anything BUT the Lingerie de Peau. I love it. My skin looks amazing. I use the "Too Faced" primer beneath it as well as the Guerlain Perlees primer. 

I'm awaiting the new Summer collection! I need that new bronzer in the wooden box (hope it's a bronzer LOL!)

And I'm really wanting to try the new Automatique lipsticks. The Cherry Blossom one looks amazing


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Contessa said:


> Since it debuted, I haven't used anything BUT the Lingerie de Peau. I love it. My skin looks amazing. I use the "Too Faced" primer beneath it as well as the Guerlain Perlees primer.
> 
> I'm awaiting the new Summer collection! I need that new bronzer in the wooden box (hope it's a bronzer LOL!)
> 
> And I'm really wanting to try the new Automatique lipsticks. The Cherry Blossom one looks amazing


I got a sample of the Lingerie de Peau 12, looked good on my skin and felt ok, smell did not bother me at all.  They gave me some cream samples to try too, the Vegas store was excellent!


----------



## pond23

meela188 said:


> I don't know how else to explain it other than it doesn't give any radiance or depth(thanks Bethc) to my skin. I just finished my Bobbi Brown skin foundation and it gave me radiance but it left me too oily a few hours into the day. Then I purchased Nars Sheer glow which works really well but I still want something lighter for everyday wear. *Maybe I will mix the two*


 
^ That's what I have been doing! I have Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia and Guerlain Lingerie De Peau in #2. #2 is too dark. The Sheer Glow is a bit too dewy, and the color washes me out. Mixed together they make a close to perfect foundation for me!


----------



## girlygirl3

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm going to get my first Guerlain products with the *upcoming Sephora VIB event*, got tested at the Guerlain stand alone store in Vegas to know what foundation/meteorites/bronzer to use so I don't have to go in the store again.


 
Do tell!  I just bought a rouge g lipstick at sephora and I was wondering about keeping it!


----------



## girlygirl3

Contessa said:


> Since it debuted, I haven't used anything BUT the Lingerie de Peau. I love it. My skin looks amazing. I use the "Too Faced" primer beneath it as well as the Guerlain Perlees primer.
> 
> I'm awaiting the new Summer collection! I need that new bronzer in the wooden box (hope it's a bronzer LOL!)
> 
> And I'm really wanting to try the new Automatique lipsticks. The Cherry Blossom one looks amazing


 
Thanks for the input!  I keep saying I want to try it out, but never got around to it.
Cherry Blossom is really pretty and it stays put all day!


----------



## girlygirl3

I just found it:
Sephora's VIB event is April 14-21
15% off


----------



## karester

pond23 said:


> ^ That's what I have been doing! I have Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia and Guerlain Lingerie De Peau in #2. #2 is too dark. The Sheer Glow is a bit too dewy, and the color washes me out. Mixed together they make a close to perfect foundation for me!



As far as I remember, #2 is not the lightest shade, I believe #12 is.


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> As far as I remember, #2 is not the lightest shade, I believe #12 is.


 
^ #12 (Rose Naturel) is the lightest shade, but it is very pink-based for me. I have neutral to yellow undertones, so I always choose #2 in Guerlain foundations. I wish they had the Asia-exclusive foundation shades in the US.


----------



## Bethc

gga said:


> That's my girl!  Yay!  Are you pleased with them so far?  I've been on the fence and haven't gotten anything yet.



I love them!  I wore Shalimar today and it stayed on through lunch...That never happens!!   Gorgeous colors, I'm trying to resist buying them all!


----------



## zenzen

YAY I looooove Guerlain, happy to have found this thread


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain a fine French old world fragrance/skincare/makeup line...


----------



## just_jill325

i'm doing my first Guerlain haul tomorrow! Planning to purchase:
metorites in teint rose (the balls)
metorites compact powder in 02 teinte beige
meteorites perles primer

and I was gonna get the terracotta light sheer bronzing powder in Brunette as it's light..but i don't know if I really need it. I'm more of a blush girl (orgasm and deep throat are my go-to's) And I already have Guerlain's Blush & Sun bronzer 02 that i used to use..haven't for awhile..so I'm not sure.. What do u guys think about the sheer bronzing powder?

Also I'm a bare escentuals user and need a mineral veil refill soon. Would the Meteorites compact powder serve as a good replacement for the mineral veil as a finishing powder?


----------



## 8seventeen19

just_jill325 said:


> i'm doing my first Guerlain haul tomorrow! Planning to purchase:
> metorites in teint rose (the balls)
> metorites compact powder in 02 teinte beige
> meteorites perles primer
> 
> and I was gonna get the terracotta light sheer bronzing powder in Brunette as it's light..but i don't know if I really need it. I'm more of a blush girl (orgasm and deep throat are my go-to's) And I already have Guerlain's Blush & Sun bronzer 02 that i used to use..haven't for awhile..so I'm not sure.. What do u guys think about the sheer bronzing powder?
> *
> I've never tried this as I use the moisturizing bronzing powder in 02, but I love what I use. It starts off light and can be built in to a nice tan but doesn't make me orange.
> *
> Also I'm a bare escentuals user and need a mineral veil refill soon. Would the Meteorites compact powder serve as a good replacement for the mineral veil as a finishing powder?
> 
> *Yes! Definitely!!! *



--


----------



## Love Of My Life

bought yesterday the terra inca not somuch for what it is, but liked the black wood case...


----------



## Bethc

^^ is that the new eyshadow?


----------



## sweetart

^ it's a powder and looks gorgeous in the photos!

http://translate.google.com/transla...tp://beauty-staff.livejournal.com/107952.html


I'm tempted by those cream shadows too...


----------



## Contessa

Oooooh....I cannot wait for the new Inca collection! My poor wallet!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sweetart said:


> ^ it's a powder and looks gorgeous in the photos!
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...tp://beauty-staff.livejournal.com/107952.html
> 
> 
> I'm tempted by those cream shadows too...



I do not have anything like this in my collection!!!


----------



## Bethc

Yay!  I got the Ince bronzer and the eyeshadow today!  Very pretty!  i'll post pic asap.


----------



## sweetart

Bethc said:


> Yay!  I got the Ince bronzer and the eyeshadow today!  Very pretty!  i'll post pic asap.



woohoo! can't wait! I havent seen any good swatches of the bronzer yet. Did you try the cream shadows?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

just_jill325 said:


> i'm doing my first Guerlain haul tomorrow! Planning to purchase:
> metorites in teint rose (the balls)
> metorites compact powder in 02 teinte beige
> meteorites perles primer
> 
> and I was gonna get the terracotta light sheer bronzing powder in Brunette as it's light..but i don't know if I really need it. I'm more of a blush girl (orgasm and deep throat are my go-to's) And I already have Guerlain's Blush & Sun bronzer 02 that i used to use..haven't for awhile..so I'm not sure.. What do u guys think about the sheer bronzing powder?
> 
> Also I'm a bare escentuals user and need a mineral veil refill soon. Would the Meteorites compact powder serve as a good replacement for the mineral veil as a finishing powder?



Wow, nice! I also ordered the metorites in the teint rose (if that's the lightest one), and during the Sephora F&F will order the Bronzer in 00, Lingerie in #12 , Meteorites primer perles and maybe the compact powder as well but not sure what # I need


----------



## sweetart

found some swatches of the new terra inca powder. it's not a bronzer! 
http://urbanstateofmind.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-guerlain-terra-inca-sublime.html#more


----------



## Bethc

I guess I wouldn't call it a bronzer, the MUA put it on over my blush as a highlighter, but also I could see using it on my neck or shoulders in the summer... though I don't know that I'll every want to use it since it's so pretty!  I tried to take pics this morning before it starts to rain.

As the link said, the container that the bonzer came in is just so special... it's carved wood.








The inside is just as special!






The outside of the e/s is bronze, but not metal like the ecrin palettes






And then the inside... such beautiful summer colors!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> found some swatches of the new terra inca powder. it's not a bronzer!
> http://urbanstateofmind.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-guerlain-terra-inca-sublime.html#more


 
That is GORGEOUS!

I love this line.  Are these pieces already at Sephora?


----------



## gga

Congrats, BethC!

I called my local NM, and after 10 pointless minutes, they told me that there was no such thing as a Terracotta Inca collection, what exactly is an Inca anyway, and Guerlain doesn't do summer collections, ever.

I then called Bergdorf's, where I was met with a cordial "of COURSE we have it!". I now have the powder, eyeshadow, kohl pencil, and lip glosses on their way to me!  Whoohoo for BG and people who don't ask questions like What exactly IS an Inca?!?


----------



## Bethc

LOL!  Wasn't in the Incas and the Mayans?  What lip glosses?? 

I can't stand it when we know more that the people that work in the store!  I just had the same silly conversation with someone as the Dior counter in Saks...sigh...


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> LOL!  Wasn't in the Incas and the Mayans?  What lip glosses??
> 
> I can't stand it when we know more that the people that work in the store!  I just had the same silly conversation with someone as the Dior counter in Saks...sigh...



http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/02/guerlain-terracotta-inca-summer-2011.html

I saw them here.  I love the Terracotta lip glosses.


----------



## girlygirl3

*bethc *- Congratulations!  They're beautiful!

*gga *- Can't wait to see yours!

I need to order asap!


----------



## pond23

The Inca powder is back on my wish list! This will look so beautiful layered over the Edward Bess Daydream Bronzer.


----------



## Bethc

^^that's exactly how I tried it today...  Just gorgeous!


----------



## pond23

^ Yay! Then I am definitely buying the Inca. I cannot wait to try this combination.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those are just gorgeous Beth! Is the gold overspray on the eyeshadow?

The swatches?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I love the wood case that the inca came in and the case that the kohl kajal came in..

BG just has the black case Sephora has it with an Indian motif which they told

me was an exclusive...


----------



## Bethc

I didn't know there were 2?  I haven't seen the BG one, mine came from Saks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ they both are the same product, just different container/packaging..

the one from Sephora has an Indian motif all around and the BG one is just

a black container... I bought them both.. actually the one from Sephora first

and with my BG gift card bought the other...


----------



## gga

hotshot said:


> I love the wood case that the inca came in and the case that the kohl kajal came in..
> 
> BG just has the black case Sephora has it with an Indian motif which they told
> 
> me was an exclusive...



Do you have pictures?  Because I was quite specific on the phone with the Guerlain SA, and they described the case as being wood with a pointillistic Incan-inspired design.  I haven't seen what you're referring to.  Sephora has a plain black loose powder case with Terracotta on it that was recently released, but it's different than what BethC photographed and what I was told I was buying?  Can you clarify your statement?  I am really confused.


----------



## Love Of My Life

gga said:


> Do you have pictures? Because I was quite specific on the phone with the Guerlain SA, and they described the case as being wood with a pointillistic Incan-inspired design. I haven't seen what you're referring to. Sephora has a plain black loose powder case with Terracotta on it that was recently released, but it's different than what BethC photographed and what I was told I was buying? Can you clarify your statement? I am really confused.


 

    The one that BethC photographed is the one that I bought

    is it called  Guerlain Terra Inca... it is a new product.. it just

    came in at BG the other day.. (Thursday is when I got mine)

    I don't know what store you called, but perhaps they haven't

    received it yet... BethC got hers at Saks.. so BG & Saks have

    it BG phone # 212-753-7300 ask for Jason  SFA is 212 753-4000

    Hope you are able to get it...


----------



## sweetart

hotshot said:


> ^ they both are the same product, just different container/packaging..
> 
> the one from Sephora has an Indian motif all around and the BG one is just
> 
> a black container... I bought them both.. actually the one from Sephora first
> 
> and with my BG gift card bought the other...



I would love to see pics too... 

I didn't see anything new at my local sephora  but i did pic up the new collection at Dillards!


----------



## sweetart

Bethc said:


> I guess I wouldn't call it a bronzer, the MUA put it on over my blush as a highlighter, but also I could see using it on my neck or shoulders in the summer... though I don't know that I'll every want to use it since it's so pretty!  I tried to take pics this morning before it starts to rain.
> 
> As the link said, the container that the bonzer came in is just so special... it's carved wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside is just as special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside of the e/s is bronze, but not metal like the ecrin palettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the inside... such beautiful summer colors!



 the powder and the eyeshadow is gorgeous! my store only had 1 and i was sooo tempted!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sweetart said:


> I would love to see pics too...
> 
> I didn't see anything new at my local sephora  but i did pic up the new collection at Dillards!


 

    that's it... Terra Inca.. the wood container is great..love it...


----------



## gga

hotshot said:


> The one that BethC photographed is the one that I bought
> 
> is it called  Guerlain Terra Inca... it is a new product.. it just
> 
> came in at BG the other day.. (Thursday is when I got mine)
> 
> I don't know what store you called, but perhaps they haven't
> 
> received it yet... BethC got hers at Saks.. so BG & Saks have
> 
> it BG phone # 212-753-7300 ask for Jason  SFA is 212 753-4000
> 
> Hope you are able to get it...



I ordered it from Bergdorf's today.  I am under the impression there is only one Bergdorf's location.  They told me it was a decorated case.  You are saying the case is plain and that Sephora has one with a decorated case.  That's what I'm confused about and wanting clarification on.


----------



## gga

sweetart said:


> I would love to see pics too...
> 
> I didn't see anything new at my local sephora  but i did pic up the new collection at Dillards!



This is the one I was told I was buying, and I'm so excited!  It's so pretty!  Congrats, sweetart.  So where does the plain case that hotshot was referring to come in?


----------



## Love Of My Life

gga said:


> I ordered it from Bergdorf's today. I am under the impression there is only one Bergdorf's location. They told me it was a decorated case. You are saying the case is plain and that Sephora has one with a decorated case. That's what I'm confused about and wanting clarification on.


 

  Ok... let me clarify and apologize for the confusion... 

  The Terra Inca is in a black wood case and is at BG

  The kohl kajal is in a decorated black container from Sephora.

  The koh kajal is in a plain black container at BG..


----------



## Bethc

I was confused too, but I understand, there's 2 different eye kohls... I'm going to have to check out what Sephora has.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ yes, there are.. the inca is in a wood container (black) and the kohls

  are also in a black container.. one plain and one decorated which is at Sephora)


----------



## gga

hotshot said:


> Ok... let me clarify and apologize for the confusion...
> 
> The Terra Inca is in a black wood case and is at BG
> 
> The kohl kajal is in a decorated black container from Sephora.
> 
> The koh kajal is in a plain black container at BG..



Ah!  Light slowly dawns!  Yay!  Thank you!  Boy do I feel silly.  I thought we were talking about the powder, and I so wanted that beautiful wood case.  Whew!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> I would love to see pics too...
> 
> I didn't see anything new at my local sephora  but i did pic up the new collection at Dillards!


 

How pretty  

Did the face powder come with the pouch?  The lip glosses are intriguing as well - are they new?  Which automatique did you get?


----------



## Bethc

No, no pouch for the bronzer/highlighter.   The e/s did have a matching brown pouch.


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> How pretty
> 
> Did the face powder come with the pouch?  The lip glosses are intriguing as well - are they new?  Which automatique did you get?



No, the powder didn't come with a pouch and those are actually cream eyeshadows!  I got shade 103 in the automatique (Chant D'Aromes)  it!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks, ladies!  I'm so excited by all these pieces!  I'm going to BG tomorrow!

*sweetart *- Those are cream e/s?  Have you tried them before?  I love the automatiques!


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I'm so excited by all these pieces!  I'm going to BG tomorrow!
> 
> *sweetart *- Those are cream e/s?  Have you tried them before?  I love the automatiques!



 I'ved only swatched them so far but i really like cream texture, colors, and finish of these shadows. They're a creamier & more pigmented version of Chanel's ombre d'eaus!


----------



## Bethc

I added the 3 lip glosses today! 
7 - Salsa - magenta pink
8 - Mambo - coral orange
9 - Tango - red

They are all so pretty!  I'm so ready for summer!

I'll post pics as soon as I can figure out how to do that on an iPad.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ enjoy them.. all the colors are so pretty.. I also bought the rouge G in the

black case as they are telling me this too is a limited edition...


----------



## girlygirl3

My purchases at BG  

Terra Indigo e/s palette
Terra Inca Sublime Radiant Powder
Terracotta Gloss in Mambo


----------



## Bethc

^^Yeah!!!  We're twins!!


----------



## Bethc

hotshot said:


> ^ enjoy them.. all the colors are so pretty.. I also bought the rouge G in the
> 
> black case as they are telling me this too is a limited edition...



Thanks! Such pretty colors!  Yes, I have all of the rouge Gs in the black cases too. I love all of those colors.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> ^^Yeah!!! We're twins!!


 
Yay!  When I saw your post, I was wondering if you were at BG, but then I remembered you went to Saks!


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> I added the 3 lip glosses today!
> 7 - Salsa - magenta pink
> 8 - Mambo - coral orange
> 9 - Tango - red
> 
> They are all so pretty! I'm so ready for summer!
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I can figure out how to do that on an iPad.


 
As promised, below are the glosses.  They are sheer, so not as bright as they look.


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:


> Yay! When I saw your post, I was wondering if you were at BG, but then I remembered you went to Saks!


 
I usually go to BG, but I'm not faithful to either


----------



## Beenie

*sweetart* what is that pretty bag in the back of your new goodies? 

*Bethc* I am DROOLING over those glosses!

back to guerlain lurk mode :ninja:


----------



## Bethc

Beenie said:


> *sweetart* what is that pretty bag in the back of your new goodies?
> 
> *Bethc* I am DROOLING over those glosses!
> 
> back to guerlain lurk mode :ninja:


 

Lol, as I've said way too many times before, I'm going to join your ban!


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> Lol, as I've said way too many times before, I'm going to join your ban!


 
You know where to find it


----------



## sweetart

Bethc said:


> As promised, below are the glosses.  They are sheer, so not as bright as they look.



love the glosses! they remind me of the 2 neon ones chanel had last year!



Beenie said:


> *sweetart* what is that pretty bag in the back of your new goodies?
> 
> *Bethc* I am DROOLING over those glosses!
> 
> back to guerlain lurk mode :ninja:



The SA gave it to me with a few samples because I didn't want to wait for their may 7th event.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> love the glosses! they remind me of the 2 neon ones chanel had last year!
> 
> 
> 
> The SA gave it to me with a few samples because I didn't want to wait for their may 7th event.


 
Oh that's the pouch I was wondering about!  I love it!


----------



## Beenie

sweetart said:


> love the glosses! they remind me of the 2 neon ones chanel had last year!
> 
> 
> 
> The SA gave it to me with a few samples because I didn't want to wait for their may 7th event.


 
How nice of your SA! The bag is real cute! I am sure you "deserved" it


----------



## Love Of My Life

sweetart said:


> love the glosses! they remind me of the 2 neon ones chanel had last year!
> 
> 
> 
> The SA gave it to me with a few samples because I didn't want to wait for their may 7th event.


 

     very nice of your SA...


----------



## Contessa

Anyone purchase any of the Rouge Automatiques? Specifically "L'heure Bleue"?

I love Rose Bengal & might pick it up tomorrow. Just wondering what ladies thought of the consistency and wear? They're GOREGEOUS!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Contessa said:


> Anyone purchase any of the Rouge Automatiques? Specifically "L'heure Bleue"?
> 
> I love Rose Bengal & might pick it up tomorrow. Just wondering what ladies thought of the consistency and wear? They're GOREGEOUS!


 

  thought the shades were beautiful and the consistency great..

 just disappointed in the weight of the case.. the concept is

 brilliant of how to apply it....


----------



## Contessa

hotshot said:


> thought the shades were beautiful and the consistency great..
> 
> just disappointed in the weight of the case.. the concept is
> 
> brilliant of how to apply it....



Well, got TWO tonight!!! 

The consistency is amazing! Love the smell too!

I got Rose Bengal & Apres L'Ondee. I wanted L'Heure Bleue, but maybe after I see the summer Inca collection!

LOVE them!!! Here are some pics


----------



## Bethc

Gorgeous...great colors!  Congrats!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Contessa said:


> Well, got TWO tonight!!!
> 
> The consistency is amazing! Love the smell too!
> 
> I got Rose Bengal & Apres L'Ondee. I wanted L'Heure Bleue, but maybe after I see the summer Inca collection!
> 
> LOVE them!!! Here are some pics


 
These are beautiful!  

I have tried l'heure bleue but it was a bit too bold for me, although I did end up getting l'habite rouge instead which is just a tiny bit less bright  
I love the long wear on these!


----------



## Love Of My Life

love the names...


----------



## Bethc

Anyone interested in getting the automatiques from Sephora during VIB, they seem to be adding them slowly the site.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> Anyone interested in getting the automatiques from Sephora during VIB, they seem to be adding them slowly the site.


 
Really?!  I only saw the "coming in May 2011" signs in the stores!  Going to check it out!

Update:  ok, only the 1st two colors show up so far ...


----------



## nicci404

they have a lot more colors up now


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> they have a lot more colors up now



It looks like you can only buy the first two though.  Everything else says not in stock.


----------



## nicci404

opps, didn't realize that...got too excited


----------



## Bethc

Sorry, I just saw they  added  the items, they didn't say Out of Stock?


----------



## pupeluv

Hey guys I just got my Sephora order today and I got the Guerlain Meteorites in 02 teint beige and I have a question; are you guys using the round powder puff that came with it to apply it or is using a brush better? anyone have any experience using this? Thanks!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

karester said:


> It looks like you can only buy the first two though.  Everything else says not in stock.


I plan on buying one and asking them later to swap it for a different color.


----------



## Contessa

pupeluv said:


> Hey guys I just got my Sephora order today and I got the Guerlain Meteorites in 02 teint beige and I have a question; are you guys using the round powder puff that came with it to apply it or is using a brush better? anyone have any experience using this? Thanks!



I have the same compact and I do use the powder puff provided


----------



## princesspig

pupeluv said:


> Hey guys I just got my Sephora order today and I got the Guerlain Meteorites in 02 teint beige and I have a question; are you guys using the round powder puff that came with it to apply it or is using a brush better? anyone have any experience using this? Thanks!



I always use a brush. 

Having been recommended never to use the powder puff by guerlain SAs as it's just there to avoid the powder pearls getting destroyed. They also mentioned hygiene reasons and the quality/look is just not as good as when using a brush 

I use an old Guerlain meteorites brush or a big powder brush.

I have 7 meteorites powders and the puffs are different - some are just foam pads that would scratch horribly and only give off glitter...


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> Hey guys I just got my Sephora order today and I got the Guerlain Meteorites in 02 teint beige and I have a question; are you guys using the round powder puff that came with it to apply it or is using a brush better? anyone have any experience using this? Thanks!



I use the powder puff, and clean it every week with gentle shampoo to keep the oil out. It gives an airbrush finish.


----------



## pond23

^ I also use the enclosed powder puff with the Guerlain Meteorites pressed powder. I love the look it gives layered over Guerlain Lingerie De Peau or Nars Sheer Glow liquid foundations.


----------



## skydive nikki

I really want the new terra indigo eyeshadow!!!!  I am trying to convince myself I have similar colors and dont need it.  Does anyone here have it?


----------



## 8seventeen19

pond23 said:


> ^ I also use the enclosed powder puff with the Guerlain Meteorites pressed powder. I love the look it gives layered over Guerlain Lingerie De Peau or Nars Sheer Glow liquid foundations.


This! 



skydive nikki said:


> I really want the new terra indigo eyeshadow!!!!  I am trying to convince myself I have similar colors and dont need it.  Does anyone here have it?


I don't have anything like it and I am trying to convince myself I will never wear it.


----------



## girlygirl3

skydive nikki said:


> I really want the new terra indigo eyeshadow!!!! I am trying to convince myself I have similar colors and dont need it. Does anyone here have it?


 
I do!  I have it and love -- looking at it!    I have not used it yet but in the store, I swatched the colors on the back of my hand and they mix so well together!  I'm going to try it this weekend


----------



## pupeluv

Thank you ladies for your replies


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks shoeaddict and girlygirl!  I have a feeling I am going to cave and buy it, but hopefully I can find it in person this weekend.  I would like to see it first.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use a powder brush for hygiene reasons as well.. not the puff it comes with


----------



## meela188

Okay so I gave my Nars sheer glow away and I'm going to give lingerie de peau another shot. I have decided I will use it with one of two powders. The first is the new Terra Inca powder which may have too much pink for my yellow toned skin . The second is the moisturizing terracotta bronzer. I also find that I am in between shades 24 and 25 in the lingerie de peau, this happens often so I will have to mix them. 24 fits my mom perfectly so I picked it up for her from Nordies, I will more than likely get 25 because summer is approaching and i'm bound to get darker. What do you guys think, any imput is appreciated.


----------



## girlygirl3

The Terra Inca powder is more bronze-y than pink.  I also have yellow undertones and I love this powder.  It is more of a highlighter though than an allover face powder.  It shimmers where you apply it.  It's beautiful!


----------



## meela188

^^The shimmer is that obvious? Well that helps, I will be sticking with the moisturizing bronzer for an all over face powder.


----------



## Bethc

gga said:


> Congrats, BethC!
> 
> I called my local NM, and after 10 pointless minutes, they told me that there was no such thing as a Terracotta Inca collection, what exactly is an Inca anyway, and Guerlain doesn't do summer collections, ever.
> 
> I then called Bergdorf's, where I was met with a cordial "of COURSE we have it!". I now have the powder, eyeshadow, kohl pencil, and lip glosses on their way to me!  Whoohoo for BG and people who don't ask questions like What exactly IS an Inca?!?



Hi, did you you get all of your goodies??  

I'm loving the bronzer and the lip glosses, I haven't tried the e/s yet.


----------



## coconutsboston

Did Guerlain discontinue the Terracotta Kohl eyeliner?  I think I'm going to die!  It's out of stock at Sephora with no option to be emailed when it's back in stock!  Is it sold in stores or just online?  I'm about to become a serious hoarder if it's in stores.


----------



## 8seventeen19

coconutsboston said:


> Did Guerlain discontinue the Terracotta Kohl eyeliner?  I think I'm going to die!  It's out of stock at Sephora with no option to be emailed when it's back in stock!  Is it sold in stores or just online?  I'm about to become a serious hoarder if it's in stores.




Are you talking about the powder or the solid one? The solid one is available in the new collection. Not sure about the powder one though.


----------



## coconutsboston

shoeaddictklw said:


> Are you talking about the powder or the solid one? The solid one is available in the new collection. Not sure about the powder one though.


 
The solid one that's like a cone...is it called something different?  When I couldn't find it on Sephora I was envisioning having to figure out how to use a normal eyeliner pencil again!  Please please please say it's the same!


----------



## 8seventeen19

coconutsboston said:


> The solid one that's like a cone...is it called something different?  When I couldn't find it on Sephora I was envisioning having to figure out how to use a normal eyeliner pencil again!  Please please please say it's the same!


 Yeah, it's completely different than a pencil! 

Their kohl comes in powder too. Not sure if it's called something different or not. I do know that it is available as a re-promote with the new summer collection. I played with it at Dillards the other day. It's pretty neat.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^YAY! I found it at Nordstrom & you're right, it is in the new collection.  I had to stop myself from freakishly buying 6 to hoard, you know, just in case.


----------



## claraflo

I have the Rouge Gs in Greta, Grenade and Gracia. I love them all but wearGreta the most. Ive also just bought the palette in Rue De Passy and cant wait for it to arrive.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Nice!
I love Rue de Passy!  It's so easy to apply and wear everyday!

I finally picked up a Rouge G in Galante.  I love it!  Actually, I haven't worn mine yet - I applied it on at Sephora and then had it on for a few hours.
There are so many lippies this season!


----------



## Beenie

I LOVE drooling over everyone's stuff in this thread in particular. I think Guerlain may possibly have the PRETTIEST packaging EVER.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ I agree!  It's so easy to fall for the packaging


----------



## claraflo

The Packaging sold me on the Rouge Gs, there is no way I would have paid $60 for a liptstick otherwise. I had to wait 3 months for Rue De Passy to show up in Strawberry net, as pretty as it is, I wasnt about to pay $130 for it. Guerlain is stupidly expensive in Australia. I know Rue De Passy didnt get a lot of love, but its the perfect palette for me. Its so hard to find a nude palette in cool shades and I also like sheer shadows as highly pigmented ones are the devil for me to apply, I have to keep rubbing to wipe the excess away. Now if Rue De Rivoli will just make an entrance I'll thoroughly bust my credit card...


----------



## Bethc

Is anyone going to get anything with the Saks F&F?  I was thinking about getting a back-up Inca Bronzer... I love it so much, I've been using it every day!


----------



## Bethc

I went to Saks (NYC) today for their F&F to pick up a back-up bronzer, but they are out.  So, I asked them to do a search for me, he was busy, but said he'll "try".  Based on that, I wasn't very hopeful.

One of Guerlain reps was there and she said that there are very few left anywhere, I don't know if that's true or not.  I gave him my info to call me, but I walked up to BG to see if they had any left.  They only had 5 left, so I just bought it there.

Bottom line, anyone who thinks they may want one, don't wait too long... I was amazed how fast the Spring blush disappeared!


----------



## pond23

^ Thanks for the heads up Bethc! I've been putting off buying the bronzer.


----------



## claraflo

I received my new Guerlian purchase today, the Ecrin 6 couleur palette in Rue De Passy. I was a bit nervous about this purcahse since so many reviews talk about poor pigmentation and chalky appearance. Thankfully none of that is true in my opinion. Ok, so as a basis I have ivory skin with cool undertones which may explain my apparent success with this palette where others have failed. 

I did both my eyes today, one in a sophisiticated evening smokey eye look and the other in a daytime nude look. I'm very impressed with the sophisitication of the colours and also the marvellous ease with which these blend and create beautiful looks. But first I'll touch on the colours and pigmentation. 

I never would have purchased any one of these colours singularly let alone all six of them. In the palette they look pretty but as many have said, a bit boring. The matte colours especially look like nothing to write home about. But on the skin they are a different thing entirely. The purple undertones in all of these colours really pop on my skin and the darker colours especially look very grey\purple. 

I've never been able to create a smokey eye before that didn't look like I'd been punched in the face. But I used the 3 darkest colours in this palette to create a very soft, yet dramatic and flattering smokey eye today. All the colours show up on my skin with very little applied and I was a bit taken aback by how much pigmentation the darker colours had, especially as many people had said they couldn't get any colour payoff from them. The other complaint was that the colours were all a bit too samey on the reviews I read. On swatches yes I think it looks that way, but I used all 6 colours today and found each one to be utterly unique on my skin, they are all from the same colour family but I didn't find any of them to be interchangable. 

I love the texture of all of them as they glide on easily and blend magnificently. None of them look chalky on me, not even the mattes. And unlike the loose mineral eyeshadows I have been wearing I barely needed to work them at all to get a seamless blend from one tone to the next. They feel silky and creamy and I barely need to load the brush at all to get good payoff on my skin. The two lightest colours however are very nude, which means you wont see a huge swipe of colour when you apply them to your lids, but thats kind of the point of a nude shadow anyway. 

I love the compact, my only gripe being that only the base is metal, the lid is in fact metalised plastic. You don't notice that at first as its so cleverly done but if you tap the lid with your fingernail you will easily discover it's plastic. Well aren't all compacts plastic these days anyway? I guess I've been spoilt with my metal Rouge G lipstick compacts I did expect the eyeshadow compact to be metal top and bottom...sigh. If they were I would probably buy all of the released palettes to get such a lovely compact. But as it stands I'm just the tiniest bit disappointed. 

The mirror is large enough that you can hold the compact a flattering distance from your face instead of needing to view every line and pore at extreme macro range in order to use it. I like that part very much. I use the enclosed brush for cleaning off the palette after I've used it, although it's bristle it's still useless in terms of makeup application.

Would I purchase such an expensive palette again? If the colours were right yes definately! But I wouldn't collect all of them just because of my slight disappointment with the compact. Rue De Rivoli however is one I am definately awaiting to arrive on Strawberrynet.


----------



## LadyBracknell

I agree with claraflo no plastic please Guerlain.  I have recently bought the Blush 4 Eclats in Rose Plein Vent 05, it suits me so well I am even using it on my eyes over the Ombre Eclat shade 1.  I have always loved Guerlain's packaging it is what makes it so special.


----------



## pupeluv

Some of you ladies are very knowledeable about Guerlain so I wanted to post the pics because I've never seen anything like this before and it screams fake to me.


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> Some of you ladies are very knowledeable about Guerlain so I wanted to post the pics because I've never seen anything like this before and it screams fake to me.



WHOA... can you post pics of the box close up? I've never seen this. It looks like two products in one. That almost makes me want to ask my MUA @ Guerlain if he's ever seen anything like that. I cannot believe it's being potentially being faked now. Everything looks correct, box, insert, product, packaging... but they do not go together from my experience.


----------



## pupeluv

shoeaddictklw said:


> WHOA... can you post pics of the box close up? I've never seen this. It looks like two products in one. That almost makes me want to ask my MUA @ Guerlain if he's ever seen anything like that. I cannot believe it's being potentially being faked now. Everything looks correct, box, insert, product, packaging... but they do not go together from my experience.


 
I agree, the box looks real to me that's the scray part, everything looks real BUT the product. I actually saw this on ebay and was'nt sure if it was O.K. to post the link...... I just looked on ebay and the same seller is selling both of those products but the one with the box sold so I do not have that link but here is the link to the other one,  http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Guerlain-Me...3190733?pt=US_Makeup_Face&hash=item3a65a1924d.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ it doesn't look right at all... the box is convincing though...


----------



## Evaaa

anybody buy the rouge automatiques yet? I really want to try them!


----------



## luv2smilexo

pupeluv said:


> Some of you ladies are very knowledeable about Guerlain so I wanted to post the pics because I've never seen anything like this before and it screams fake to me.


looks like someone took a meteorites container and box and put fake products in.  the pressed meteorites powder sits at the top of the compact, not the bottom. Definitely fake


----------



## claraflo

If the cosmetic pirates put half as much effort into developing their own products as they did faking someone elses, they'd probably make more money. I just dont get the whole fake product culture, i know people who take their holidays in Bali so they can buy fake LV handbags. I mean WTF, its not like anyone thinks their poorly made PVC monogram bag is actually the real deal. 

Anyway, back to the topic. I also bought a lipliner in rouge cassis and I really love it. The pencils are pricey but you get good value for your money. The pencils are long so they'll last a long time, they also come with brush and sharpener. The formulation is creamy and goes on easily and that colour, a deep red pink, matches all 3 of my Rouge Gs which are 
red, raspberry and plum. This is the first time Ive used a top shelf pencil and I can instantly tell the difference. There is no waxy crayon-like feel and I dont have to keep going over and over to get a good lipline.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Evaaa said:


> anybody buy the rouge automatiques yet? I really want to try them!


Yes, do! They are a cheaper version of the Rouge G's but allllll the color payoff and conditioning. My SA said they didn't have all the fancy conditioners as the Rouge G's, but I just don't believe it. The only thing I can see is a 'younger thinking' palette choice and less fancy packaging.


----------



## claraflo

Was tempted to buy the Blush G Serie Noire, until I found out it retails here for a whopping $102! Not even I can justify $100 on a single blush, fancy packaging and all...Kind of cured of that little obsession now.


----------



## claraflo

I just checked out the Rouge Automatiques on Sephora and I could die for Samsara and Rose Bengale....


----------



## meela188

claraflo said:


> Was tempted to buy the Blush G Serie Noire, until I found out it retails here for a whopping $102! Not even I can justify $100 on a single blush, fancy packaging and all...Kind of cured of that little obsession now.


 
I bought mine for $65, where did you see $102? that is crazy and I don't blame you at that price. Even at $65 that purchase hurt my heart; more so because I had to buy two.


----------



## Contessa

My SA just called me & has ON HOLD for me the Inca Radiant sublime bronzing powder and the Inca eyeshadows!! She was SO excited on the phone that I cannot wait to see them!

Anyone try the Terracotta glosses at all??

Guerlain is my fave....close tie w/ YSL


----------



## Evaaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> Yes, do! They are a cheaper version of the Rouge G's but allllll the color payoff and conditioning. My SA said they didn't have all the fancy conditioners as the Rouge G's, but I just don't believe it. The only thing I can see is a 'younger thinking' palette choice and less fancy packaging.


oh what colors did you get? i love the design!!


----------



## pond23

claraflo said:


> Was tempted to buy the Blush G Serie Noire, until I found out it retails here for a whopping $102! Not even I can justify $100 on a single blush, fancy packaging and all...Kind of cured of that little obsession now.


 
^ $102? Eek! I have this blush (I bought it for $65 USD), and it is very pretty, but not worth $102.


----------



## Koren

I waited too long to buy Maya cream shadow from my local department store (sold out), so I ordered both Maya and Bahia from Nordstrom online. Maya must be very popular because Nordstrom canceled my order. So I ended up ordering from Dillards online. Can't wait to get these! 

I already bought the Inca bronzer (smells fantastic!!) and the eyeshadow palette (will touch it someday soon I swear!). But I've never bought a single Guerlain gloss. Might have to go back and check out the colors from the new collection. How do their glosses compare with other brands?


----------



## claraflo

meela188 said:


> I bought mine for $65, where did you see $102? that is crazy and I don't blame you at that price. Even at $65 that purchase hurt my heart; more so because I had to buy two.



This is rrp for Australia. Even though our dollar is on a par with the US these days we still pay 50% more for Guerlain here. I never buy my Guerlain from within Aus, if it doesnt turn up on Strawberrynet I dont but it. If that blush ever makes an appearance on SN for close to the US price I might indulge otherwise I'll learn to get over it. I just bought one of their standard blushes anyway by way of compensation, Rosee Du Printemps, which is probably a better colour match for me.  Certainly more tolerable at $40.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I bought the Inca bronzer, kohl kajal, and the fuchsia colored lipgloss. I actually really like the lipgloss. It's nice and sheer, but there is still definitely color there. I did not get to try the orange or red ones, but I'm loving the texture, color, and packaging of the fuchsia one. I like the applicator too! 

I also agree with everyone that the Inca bronzer is SO nice! LOVE IT!


----------



## claraflo

Koren said:


> But I've never bought a single Guerlain gloss. Might have to go back and check out the colors from the new collection. How do their glosses compare with other brands?



I've bought just one, to be honest, aside from the nicer packaging and a pretty scent there is nothing about this gloss that $10 in a drugstore wont buy you. Mine seemed to get used very quickly as well, I only wore it a dozen times before it ran out. I bought Kiss Kiss Rose Ententant 865, a nice gloss to be sure but it was an impulse buy and I wouldn't both to purchase another one.


----------



## skydive nikki

Ok, so if I have the  new dior bronzer, Chanel rose bronze bronzer, then do I still need the Guerlain terra inca powder???  Are they different enough?


----------



## Bethc

Well... I wound-up getting all 3... I bought the Chanel one 1st and then I had to get the Guerlain one because it was so special and then the Dior one got such good write-up that I "needed" it too.  I've used the Dior and the Guerlain one everyday, but I haven't touched the Chanel one yet.

A long answer to a short question... I'm bad that way.


----------



## meela188

skydive nikki said:


> Ok, so if I have the new dior bronzer, Chanel rose bronze bronzer, then do I still need the Guerlain terra inca powder??? Are they different enough?


 
I think I prefer the new Dior bronzer over the terra inca powder. Cafemakeup did a comparison on the two and the dior one looked better by far.


----------



## meela188

You can see the comparison pics at the end of the post here:
http://cafemakeup.com/2011/04/dior-aurora-bronzer-makeup-look/


----------



## girlygirl3

The main drawback with the Terra Inca in my opinion is that it isn't portable.  I'd love to show it off!
Having said that, I'd like to try Dior's!


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks ladies!!!  I LOVE the Dior one, but it does look different than the Guerlain.  I am pretty similar in coloring to Liz(cafe makeup), so it might look good on me.  The problem is, I am very oily.  I noticed when I wear something with shimmer in it, it makes me look even oilier.  Knowing that the Guerlain has a shimmer to it, I should have my answer. It just looks so pretty!!!  In the compact and on the face.  I could always try it, then return if I dont like.


----------



## claraflo

I tested the Rouge Automatiques today. They are creamy and moisturising and a lovely formulation. I'd say they are closer in formulation to the Rouge Brilliants than the Rouge G's, many of them are semi-sheer. It's not a complete colour lineup in the first release, I have only 2 words about the colours, orange and fuschia. As every colour (bar a couple of wines) seem to be some variation on the former. I tested all the pink variations and quite surprisingly only found one that I'd consider buying, that colour is love but there's nothing else in the current lineup I'd shell out my hard won reddies for. Subtle and nudes are not in this lineup, they are all very vibrant shades perfect for summer and there are some real beauties amoung them. 

I was told by the SA that the Automatiques are replacing the Kiss Kiss line which will shortly be discontinued. I was quite happy about not being bowled over by them as I feel no compulsion to purchase more lipsticks I don't need.


----------



## LadyBracknell

I have always liked Guerlain's lip glosses and have used them for years.  I recently bought a Kiss Kiss Baby Lipstick 241 but I prefer the colour depth of the Kiss Kiss glosses. My latest gloss is the 421 it is lovely.


----------



## girlygirl3

My favorite KissKiss gloss is Figue Plaisir 866!  So far, it's the only one I've purchased multiple times!  I recently also discovered that I like Rose Tentation 865 as well!


----------



## devoted7

Does anyone know if there's a difference between the mythic and teint rose guerlain meteorite balls?


----------



## sjunky13

devoted7 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a difference between the mythic and teint rose guerlain meteorite balls?


 Yes, the new formula is different, not as shimmery.


----------



## Contessa

skydive nikki said:


> Thanks ladies!!!  I LOVE the Dior one, but it does look different than the Guerlain.  I am pretty similar in coloring to Liz(cafe makeup), so it might look good on me.  The problem is, I am very oily.  I noticed when I wear something with shimmer in it, it makes me look even oilier.  Knowing that the Guerlain has a shimmer to it, I should have my answer. It just looks so pretty!!!  In the compact and on the face.  I could always try it, then return if I dont like.



I have the Terracotta Inca bronzer/powder and LOVE it. 

Gorgeous, sheer wash of color, not shiny, overdone.....and it's infused with Jasmine fragrance! 

Also got 2 of the lipglosses- Salsa & Tango which are absolutely beautiful on the lips!


----------



## Contessa

Has anyone tried the Guerlain skincare line? More specifically, "Abeille Royale"?? I've read and heard amazing things about it.


----------



## devoted7

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, the new formula is different, not as shimmery.



Good to know! Thanks so much


----------



## skydive nikki

Contessa said:


> I have the Terracotta Inca bronzer/powder and LOVE it.
> 
> Gorgeous, sheer wash of color, not shiny, overdone.....and it's infused with Jasmine fragrance!
> 
> Also got 2 of the lipglosses- Salsa & Tango which are absolutely beautiful on the lips!



It sounds beautiful..  I had no idea it smelled good too!  I am trying to resist, but dont know how much longer I will.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Contessa said:


> I have the Terracotta Inca bronzer/powder and LOVE it.
> 
> Gorgeous, sheer wash of color, not shiny, overdone.....and it's infused with Jasmine fragrance!
> 
> Also got 2 of the lipglosses- Salsa & Tango which are absolutely beautiful on the lips!


 

    am also loving the Terracotta Inca.. especially the wood 

   container its' in...


----------



## Contessa

Loving the Inca collection!!!! 

And sample-wise, I'm loving the skincare too! Abeille Royale is TDF! My skin never looked better


----------



## skydive nikki

Ok, I caved and ordered the terra inca bronzer/powder and the eyeshadow palette.  I hope I Love them.  I am going to return the Chanel bronzer as it just does not seem to work for me.  That makes it easier to justify this purchase!


----------



## pond23

I still haven't had a chance to pick up the Guerlain Inca. I have a Nordstrom Note burning a hole in my pocket that I can use.


----------



## Bethc

Unfortunately, this morning I found out what happens when you drop your Terracotta Inca bronzer on the floor while getting ready and trying to do 10 other things at once... 

I now have an empty wooden case and Terracotta "sand" all over the floor of my bedroom  

I'm now on the hunt for a back-up for my back-up!


----------



## meela188

Bethc said:


> Unfortunately, this morning I found out what happens when you drop your Terracotta Inca bronzer on the floor while getting ready and trying to do 10 other things at once...
> 
> I now have an empty wooden case and Terracotta "sand" all over the floor of my bedroom
> 
> I'm now on the hunt for a back-up for my back-up!


 
Oh, just reading this hurt my feelings


----------



## Bethc

It was sad...I just stood there staring at it all over the floor.  
I couldn't bring myself to throw away the wooden box, but I have no idea what I'd use it for?  Any idea's?

I just got an email confirmation that Norstroms shipped my new one.  They are the only store that still has them on-line.


----------



## meela188

Bethc said:


> It was sad...I just stood there staring at it all over the floor.
> I couldn't bring myself to throw away the wooden box, but I have no idea what I'd use it for? Any idea's?
> 
> I just got an email confirmation that Norstroms shipped my new one. They are the only store that still has them on-line.


 
maybe loose powder? I would find something to put in the box, it's so pretty


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> It was sad...I just stood there staring at it all over the floor.
> I couldn't bring myself to throw away the wooden box, but I have no idea what I'd use it for? Any idea's?
> 
> I just got an email confirmation that Norstroms shipped my new one. They are the only store that still has them on-line.


 

I'm so glad you were able to get a back-up ... for your back-up!

Honestly though, I can see myself doing the same thing if mine dropped!


----------



## skydive nikki

*Beth*, that must have been awful.  I finally caved and got one and I love it.  I think probably out of all the new ones, Chanel, Dior, and Guerlain, I love the inca the most.  Mine came and it looked like it had been dropped or something.  One of the edges looked broken and there was a crack in it.  I patted it down and it kinda formed back together.  I should just send it back, but I am worried it will happen again.  It is so fragile and Nordies barely had it wrapped in paper.  It was in a huge box and probably got tossed around.  They should have bubble wrapped it and made it more secure.  I also dislike the magnetic closure.  If it drops, the top comes off and powder will be everywhere.  If it was a regular compact and you dropped it, the powder might have stayed in the compact at least.


----------



## karester

skydive nikki said:


> *Beth*, that must have been awful.  I finally caved and got one and I love it.  I think probably out of all the new ones, Chanel, Dior, and Guerlain, I love the inca the most.  Mine came and it looked like it had been dropped or something.  One of the edges looked broken and there was a crack in it.  I patted it down and it kinda formed back together.  I should just send it back, but I am worried it will happen again.  It is so fragile and Nordies barely had it wrapped in paper.  It was in a huge box and probably got tossed around.  They should have bubble wrapped it and made it more secure.  I also dislike the magnetic closure.  If it drops, the top comes off and powder will be everywhere.  If it was a regular compact and you dropped it, the powder might have stayed in the compact at least.



When I bought a MSF from Nordies, that's how they shipped it to me.  It's weird, especially how tiny that is, but this huge box showed up.


----------



## bluejinx

I am so close to caving and buying Terra Inca Sublime Radiant Powder. It looks stunning. How long do I have to debate do you guys thing before its sold out and I'm SOL??


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Get it girl!!!!  I debated for a while since I had Dior and Chanel's new bronzing powders.   I also thought the Guerlain would be too shimmery.  Well, I caved and am so happy.  I have been wearing it everyday!  It is my fav out of all of them.  get it before it is to late!!!  If you happen to not like it, you can just return it, but I think you will love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethc said:


> Unfortunately, this morning I found out what happens when you drop your Terracotta Inca bronzer on the floor while getting ready and trying to do 10 other things at once...
> 
> I now have an empty wooden case and Terracotta "sand" all over the floor of my bedroom
> 
> I'm now on the hunt for a back-up for my back-up!


 

    sorry to hear that... did you try calling BG or Saks for a

    replacement?


----------



## skydive nikki

karester said:


> When I bought a MSF from Nordies, that's how they shipped it to me.  It's weird, especially how tiny that is, but this huge box showed up.



I wish they would wrap things a little more secure.  It makes me leery about ordering from them.


----------



## bluejinx

I just called the 2 shoppers drug marts in the city that sell gerlain. Both sold out completely.  

One of the locations said she had already gotten a reorder of it that sold out so she had ordered a third time. My fingers and toes are crossed that they get it in!!


----------



## claraflo

Bethc said:


> It was sad...I just stood there staring at it all over the floor.
> I couldn't bring myself to throw away the wooden box, but I have no idea what I'd use it for?  Any idea's?
> 
> I just got an email confirmation that Norstroms shipped my new one.  They are the only store that still has them on-line.



Could you use it to store small earrings in? Bobby pins maybe?

I just received my blush purchase, rosee du printemps, its possibly the best nude blush I've ever used, perfect for my skin tone. Rose plein vent has just arrived and waiting at the PO for me to pickup, I have high hopes for this one too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

happen to be a collector of boxes so always finding uses.. happen to have this container as well... but my powder is still intact.. would keep on my dresser and who knows wht
may wind up in there.. you could also get a plastic divider and put lip gloss in there as
well...have fun with it..


----------



## girlygirl3

I can't believe there's another one!  


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod134950037&eItemId=prod134950037


----------



## Bethc

OMG!!! 
I have to visit BG or Saks tomorrow to check it out!


----------



## bebeexo

That's beautiful. I wonder if it's less or more shimmery than the Inca one.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> OMG!!!
> I have to visit BG or Saks tomorrow to check it out!


 
Let us know what you get/think!
I'm holding off ...


----------



## bluejinx

girlygirl3 said:


> I can't believe there's another one!
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod134950037&eItemId=prod134950037



I'm sooooo relieved I don't want that. Its so hard to find guerlain here. 2 shoppers drug marts in the entire city of the inca line they got 2 of each piece per store.  Its maddening.


----------



## meela188

girlygirl3 said:


> I can't believe there's another one!
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod134950037&eItemId=prod134950037


 
Give me strength


----------



## Bridget S.

I read beauty blogs pretty obsessively and didn't see this mentioned on even one of them! Thank God for good relationships with SA's! It hit counters yesterday at Saks, it's being sent to me, so as soon as I get it I can compare it to the Inca bronzer.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bridget S. said:


> I read beauty blogs pretty obsessively and didn't see this mentioned on even one of them! Thank God for good relationships with SA's! It hit counters yesterday at Saks, it's being sent to me, so as soon as I get it I can compare it to the Inca bronzer.


 
Thanks, Bridget!


----------



## Bethc

I went to Saks and bought it today!  It's huge and I thought the Inca one was big, this doesn't even fit in my drawers!

Here are the two side by side...







and the inside.., I tried it the colors are gorgous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^this is gorgeous!!! leave it to Guerlain... they make such interesting details

for their products...


----------



## meela188

Bethc said:


> I went to Saks and bought it today! It's huge and I thought the Inca one was big, this doesn't even fit in my drawers!
> 
> Here are the two side by side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside.., I tried it the colors are gorgous!


 
Swatches please


----------



## girlygirl3

*BethC *- gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bridget S.

Oooh, it's *beautiful*, thanks for posting pictures!!


----------



## devoted7

That's pretty, I likey!


----------



## skydive nikki

Arghhh, I need details!!!  How does that compare to the terra inca powder?


----------



## 8seventeen19

girlygirl3 said:


> I can't believe there's another one!
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod134950037&eItemId=prod134950037



This thing is HUGE! It's twice the size of the Terracotta Inca bronzer! They didn't have a tester yesterday so I didn't get to try it out but I will say it's more golden and doesn't have the touch of pink as in the Terracotta Inca bronzer which I like. 

I wasn't going to get the Inca bronzer since I have the moisturizing bronzer already, but my SA at Tourneau commented on how lovely it was so I may reconsider. I may cave to the large one. That one will seriously last a lifetime.


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> This thing is HUGE! It's twice the size of the Terracotta Inca bronzer! They didn't have a tester yesterday so I didn't get to try it out but I will say it's more golden and doesn't have the touch of pink as in the Terracotta Inca bronzer which I like.
> 
> I wasn't going to get the Inca bronzer since I have the moisturizing bronzer already, but my SA at Tourneau commented on how lovely it was so I may reconsider. I may cave to the large one. That one will seriously last a lifetime.


 
Well, I'm definitely running out today to have a look for myself and I'm hoping there is a tester!  It looks like it falls more in the category of highlighter for me, so I may pass even though it's so pretty!


----------



## nicci404

from far away, my boyfriend thought it was a dinner plate...lol


----------



## just_jill325

What are everyone's thoughts on the meteorites travel Touch? I have the meteorites mattifying powder that I love was thinking of adding this too...o is it too much the same?

Aldso loving the colors on the inca bronze but I just got The Terracota light sheer bronzer...do I need the inca too? It's so pretty!! Thanks gals!


----------



## just_jill325

pupeluv said:


> Hey guys I just got my Sephora order today and I got the Guerlain Meteorites in 02 teint beige and I have a question; are you guys using the round powder puff that came with it to apply it or is using a brush better? anyone have any experience using this? Thanks!



I have been using my MAC brush #129


----------



## just_jill325

ah! hope i can find the Guerlain Inca Star bronzer still!!!


----------



## bluejinx

just_jill325 said:


> I have been using my MAC brush #129



I've been going back between my hakuhodo face brush and the edward bess face brush


----------



## Love Of My Life

nicci404 said:


> from far away, my boyfriend thought it was a dinner plate...lol


 

    LOL... he's got a great imagination...


----------



## Bridget S.

I use the Guerlain brush (either white or black handle with pink bristles) that is made to be used with the meteorites, I think it does a great job of application, not too heavy and it doesn't disturb my foundation and powder. 
I love the meteorites travel touch, but I didn't find it eliminated the need to have a brush and the sponge did disrupt my foundation/ powder, I tapped the puff on my face lightly in several places and used my brush to spread it around and buff it in.


----------



## nekonat

I decided early on that I wouldn't purchase the Inca bronzer because I still have my Nars bronzer but then this weekend a brand new Shoppers Drug mart just opened in my neighbourhood and they had ONE Inca bronzer left.  





and I bought it...bad, bad nekonat


----------



## bluejinx

nekonat said:


> I decided early on that I wouldn't purchase the Inca bronzer because I still have my Nars bronzer but then this weekend a brand new Shoppers Drug mart just opened in my neighbourhood and they had ONE Inca bronzer left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I bought it...bad, bad nekonat



Lucky you!!!!!! We probably have 30-40 shoppers here minimum and yet only two carry guerlain. They each got two in, but one location had a FIT and somehow managed to get a second ad third shipment (which they aren't supposed to get). Too bad the 2 extra shipments were also of only 2 each!


----------



## girlygirl3

nekonat said:


> I decided early on that I wouldn't purchase the Inca bronzer because I still have my Nars bronzer but then this weekend a brand new Shoppers Drug mart just opened in my neighbourhood and they had ONE Inca bronzer left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I bought it...bad, bad nekonat


 
Good for you!  Congrats!


----------



## just_jill325

nekonat said:


> I decided early on that I wouldn't purchase the Inca bronzer because I still have my Nars bronzer but then this weekend a brand new Shoppers Drug mart just opened in my neighbourhood and they had ONE Inca bronzer left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I bought it...bad, bad nekonat




Lol I've got one on hold! Can't wait to pick It up!


----------



## just_jill325

Ok my new dilemma, guerlain travel touch in mythic or the meteorites pressed powder in mythic parfait. Anyone have both and can compare?


----------



## girlygirl3

@ Saks, I did stop at the Guerlain counter to look for the new bronzer that bethc picked up.  There wasn't a tester available - the mua took one out of the box to show.  It is huge!  It looks about the size of a coffee cup saucer and it is gorgeous!  I passed however.  (whew)

EDIT:  Swatches! Pics!  Comparisons!  I may have to go back!

http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot....aign=Feed:+blogspot/eFgg+(naturalNchicmakeup)


----------



## 8seventeen19

girlygirl3 said:


> @ Saks, I did stop at the Guerlain counter to look for the new bronzer that bethc picked up.  There wasn't a tester available - the mua took one out of the box to show.  It is huge!  It looks about the size of a coffee cup saucer and it is gorgeous!  I passed however.  (whew)
> 
> EDIT:  Swatches! Pics!  Comparisons!  I may have to go back!
> 
> http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot....aign=Feed:+blogspot/eFgg+(naturalNchicmakeup)



I really would like one, but I passed as well @ Sak's just because they didn't have a tester. In my experience they are the WORST about having a product and putting it out with no tester. I've definitely learned my lesson on that one!


----------



## Bethc

In anyone is sill looking for one, the Inca bronzer is on Sephora on-line.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Congrats to those of you who got the Inca bronzer, it's beautiful! Guerlain certainly does bronzers better than anyone else. I have 2 compact ones and a tinted moisturizer, I love them all and use these more than any other bronzers I have.

Has anyone tried the Ombre Fushion shadows? Reviews I read are good so I caved and ordered the Maya shade.


----------



## imgg

shoeaddictklw said:


> I really would like one, but I passed as well @ Sak's just because they didn't have a tester. In my experience they are the WORST about having a product and putting it out with no tester. I've definitely learned my lesson on that one!




I just received the mosaic bronzer- ordered it from Neimans.  I also ordered the inca star bronzer from Saks.  The Mosaic one is huge!  Much larger than I imagined.  So far I really like it.  It gives a nice subtle glow.  Looking forward to receiving the inca one!  I'll be stocked on bronzers for a long time.


----------



## wintotty

it'sanaddiction said:


> Congrats to those of you who got the Inca bronzer, it's beautiful! Guerlain certainly does bronzers better than anyone else. I have 2 compact ones and a tinted moisturizer, I love them all and use these more than any other bronzers I have.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Ombre Fushion shadows? Reviews I read are good so I caved and ordered the Maya shade.




Ombre Fushion Shadows are amazing!! I tried them out today and the colors are gorgeous and it stays put once it applies, no creasing at all! I bought all 3 colors and they work so perfect with Inca bronzer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

wintotty said:


> Ombre Fushion Shadows are amazing!! I tried them out today and the colors are gorgeous and it stays put once it applies, no creasing at all! I bought all 3 colors and they work so perfect with Inca bronzer


 
You lucky girl...all three! My shadow is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, yay!
I don't have the Inca bronzer, but I do have the Terracotta compacts in 4 Seasons and Light Sheer to wear with it. I love summer and summer makeup!


----------



## princesspig

I went to the local Guerlain counter the other day to have a look at the Terracotta collection again. And ended up with two lipglosses, a makeup bag and samples of the Abeille Royale serum, which should be enough for 2 weeks 







I got the pink (salsa) and the orange one (mambo). I'm absolutely loving the pink one.

Below, you can see a swatch on my hand of the two:


----------



## Bethc

Gorgeous pics @cafe make-up on the new mosaic bronzer!!

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/06/guerlain-terracotta-mosaic-bronzer/


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous pics @cafe make-up on the new mosaic bronzer!!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/06/guerlain-terracotta-mosaic-bronzer/


 
That really is pretty


----------



## Love Of My Life

they are very prety on you....


----------



## 8seventeen19

Has anyone seen/heard anything about fall or pre-fall? My SA didn't have a clue, but what's new. 

I ended up with the giant bronzer, a liquid eyeshadow, and a couple of Rouge G's and Automatiques today.


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone seen/heard anything about fall or pre-fall? My SA didn't have a clue, but what's new.
> 
> I ended up with the giant bronzer, a liquid eyeshadow, and a couple of Rouge G's and Automatiques today.


 
No, haven't heard anything.

Wow, nice haul!  You did end up with the mosaic!  I think I'd like the liquid e/s in Havana.
I tried on a couple of Rouge Brilliants that pinksith featured on her site, but they were much too sheer on me.
Which Automatiques did you pick up?


----------



## sjunky13

I have on Havana today. Looks really nice as a base with a loose shadow on top. 
Doesn't crease at all and can be built up.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I'm really loving the Ombre Fusion Cream Shadow (Maya). No creasing whatsoever and the color is gorgeous! I went ahead and ordered the Bahia one as well.


----------



## pond23

Nordstrom.com cancelled my Inca Powder order. Grrr... I really wanted to order from them because I had a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## omk2010

sharing my small guerlain family 





















i cant get myself to use these two ^^ they are just too pretty!!!

everything works and smells so good!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

omk2010 said:


> sharing my small guerlain family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get myself to use these two ^^ they are just too pretty!!!
> 
> everything works and smells so good!


What is everything in those lovely pictures?

And the last two you won't use, which products are those (and in what shade?)?


----------



## Love Of My Life

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone seen/heard anything about fall or pre-fall? My SA didn't have a clue, but what's new.
> 
> I ended up with the giant bronzer, a liquid eyeshadow, and a couple of Rouge G's and Automatiques today.


 

    awaiting to see what the "look" for fall is...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

omk2010 said:


> sharing my small guerlain family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get myself to use these two ^^ they are just too pretty!!!
> 
> everything works and smells so good!



So beautiful, Guerlain has the prettiest packaging!


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> Nordstrom.com cancelled my Inca Powder order. Grrr... I really wanted to order from them because I had a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


 
Cancelled?  Are they sold out?


----------



## Bethc

^^ Sephora has them on-line now.


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> Cancelled? Are they sold out?


 
^ Nordstrom.com was sold out of the Inca Powder. Then on June 2nd the bronzer became available again online. I quickly ordered it. And then 2 days later they emailed me and said that they were unable to fulfill my order. I guess it sold out again before they pulled the item for me from one of the stores. This has been happening a lot with the Nordies website the past year or so. I think that they wait too long to physically go to the counter and put aside the item.


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ Nordstrom.com was sold out of the Inca Powder. Then on June 2nd the bronzer became available again online. I quickly ordered it. And then 2 days later they emailed me and said that they were unable to fulfill my order. I guess it sold out again before they pulled the item for me from one of the stores. This has been happening a lot with the Nordies website the past year or so. I think that they wait too long to physically go to the counter and put aside the item.



Ooh, sorry to hear that!  I hope you're able to get one!


----------



## 8seventeen19

pond23 said:


> Nordstrom.com cancelled my Inca Powder order. Grrr... I really wanted to order from them because I had a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.



They had a few at the Galleria Dillards here in Houston fyi in case you cannot find anymore. 




omk2010 said:


> sharing my small guerlain family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get myself to use these two ^^ they are just too pretty!!!
> 
> everything works and smells so good!



Fantastic collection! You should use the Meteorites pressed powder. It's probably the best powder I've ever used and it's apart of the permanent collection.


----------



## karester

pond23 said:


> Nordstrom.com cancelled my Inca Powder order. Grrr... I really wanted to order from them because I had a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.



That stinks.  When you placed the order, did it happen to say something like: Backordered Item, This item has an estimated ship date of ...?

That happened to me with Stereo Rose, they cancelled my two orders when it said Backordered Item.


----------



## pond23

shoeaddictklw said:


> They had a few at the Galleria Dillards here in Houston fyi in case you cannot find anymore.


 
^ Thank you for the info shoeaddict!


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> That stinks. When you placed the order, did it happen to say something like: Backordered Item, This item has an estimated ship date of ...?
> 
> That happened to me with Stereo Rose, they cancelled my two orders when it said Backordered Item.


 
^ When I placed the order, they had no Backordered Item or Estimated Ship Date designation. So I assumed that the product was available. But only one store within 100 miles of me had it in stock. I don't know if there was 1 in stock in the entire US at the time, maybe a returned one or one they found in the back room. A few hours ago the Inca popped up again on the Nordies site, and then vanished a little while after. I have so many bronzers already, so I wanted to use my Nordstrom gift card to pay for it to assuage my guilt.


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone seen/heard anything about fall or pre-fall? My SA didn't have a clue, but what's new.
> 
> I ended up with the giant bronzer, a liquid eyeshadow, and a couple of Rouge G's and Automatiques today.



http://www.makeup4all.com/guerlain-fall-2011-makeup-collection/


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> http://www.makeup4all.com/guerlain-fall-2011-makeup-collection/



 

I do not need more eyeshadow. I do not need more eyeshadow. I do not need more eyeshadow. Yeah, that's not going to work. 


School is taking up every second of my time atm so I have not had any time to look. Thanks for the link!! (er, not )


----------



## omk2010

sorry for having to repost this, i can't edit and put in the descriptions for reference... ive been getting some pms requesting for the descriptions so hope you gals understand 

From top to bottom - Meteorites perles d' or (limited), teint dore 03 and absolute white (limited)





meteorites poudre de perles in 03 and meteorites compact pressed powder in 03


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> http://www.makeup4all.com/guerlain-fall-2011-makeup-collection/



I definitely don't need more e/s either!

I am curious about the other Rouge G's.  That red is gorgeous but I don't think I would wear it.


----------



## sjunky13

Can't wait for the new quads. My friend said they were nice. 
I have all of the other perm quads, so bring it on! LOL


----------



## claraflo

i'm so dead for Rouge G Garconne, and at least 3 of those palettes.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I got the Mosaic compact as a gift (I chose it though, when I saw it online I fell in love)


----------



## Babestaaa

Ok so I'm sad that Guerlain Kiss Kiss Gloss in Vanilla Beige is being discontinued. Saks.com still has it buy shipping is a b*tch. Anyone know any color similar to vanilla beige? It fits me PERFECT!


----------



## susu1978

Just purchased the duo eyeshadow and liner, love the colors


----------



## susu1978

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/samihaplus/purse forum/005.jpg


----------



## susu1978

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/samihaplus/purse%20forum/005.jpg


----------



## susu1978




----------



## penelope tree

I need your help! I bought my pale blonde sister the 02 Gardenia lipstick... is it called rouge g? It's in the silver compact mirror thing. Does anyone own it? It looked gorgeous in the tube and there is a review on temptalia that looks promising.


----------



## Bethc

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone seen/heard anything about fall or pre-fall? My SA didn't have a clue, but what's new.
> 
> I ended up with the giant bronzer, a liquid eyeshadow, and a couple of Rouge G's and Automatiques today.



Not sure if anyone has seen these pics of fall, so thought I'd post... New eye shadow palettes... 

http://www.makeup4all.com/guerlain-fall-2011-makeup-collection/


----------



## Love Of My Life

^the new fall rouge g looks divine... thanks for sharing the info


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bethc said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen these pics of fall, so thought I'd post... New eye shadow palettes...
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/guerlain-fall-2011-makeup-collection/




Awwww you're BAD!!! Thanks!


----------



## bluejinx

Ooh!!! I want two of the new quads!!


----------



## sjunky13

OMG. this was on page 2. Poor Guerlain, out shadowed by Chanel!
Here are some of my favorite quads. I have colleted each one. Most if not all  LE's are not used. 
No blushes in the pics and I still need to take pics of the rest. My HG foundations  are Guerlain. I collect the Perles too. 
I need to take pics of the 6 pan palettes. 
I have collected every palette that Herve Van der Straeten has designed. They are amazing in design.
I also love the Rouge G's!
I can't wait for the fall palettes. Need them all. :/.


----------



## pond23

^ Wow! I would love to see your entire makeup collection D!


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ Wow! I would love to see your entire makeup collection D!


 Come over! I tend to give out mu freely. LOL.
Some stuff is for collection only. These quads should be larger pics. Some are gorgeous. Like the Butterfly and Perless.

Guerlain has put out amazing collections. I also love the Meterorites compacts. I need to take pics of them. The bee and butterfly are my favorite!
Plus the spray powders, Mu is my first love . 
I need to Ban myself. It is easier to ban myself from bags though.


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> OMG. this was on page 2. Poor Guerlain, out shadowed by Chanel!
> Here are some of my favorite quads. I have colleted each one. Most if not all LE's are not used.
> No blushes in the pics and I still need to take pics of the rest. My HG foundations are Guerlain. I collect the Perles too.
> I need to take pics of the 6 pan palettes.
> I have collected every palette that Herve Van der Straeten has designed. They are amazing in design.
> I also love the Rouge G's!
> I can't wait for the fall palettes. Need them all. :/.


 
Gorgeous!  Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## meela188

Just thought I'd let you guys know saks.com has a few of the Terra Inca bronzing powder, I picked up two


----------



## Tammy518

I'm thinking of buying the Parure Gold liquid foundation online.  Does anyone know what a good color match for NC20 would be?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Tammy518 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the Parure Gold liquid foundation online.  Does anyone know what a good color match for NC20 would be?


NC is not cool so you are warm? Are you wanting your foundation to have a bit of pink in it or yellow? 

Pink- rose clair
Yellow- beige clair

Also, I do not see (at least at Sephora) that it comes in those colors. I know for a fact at the Guerlain counter that they have those colors in at least the Lingerie de Peau and Parure Aqua.


----------



## Tammy518

I have fair skin with cool/pink undertones.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Tammy518 said:


> I have fair skin with cool/pink undertones.



Definitely take the 12 then.


----------



## nekonat

sjunky13 said:


> OMG. this was on page 2. Poor Guerlain, out shadowed by Chanel!
> Here are some of my favorite quads. I have colleted each one. Most if not all  LE's are not used.
> No blushes in the pics and I still need to take pics of the rest. My HG foundations  are Guerlain. I collect the Perles too.
> I need to take pics of the 6 pan palettes.
> I have collected every palette that Herve Van der Straeten has designed. They are amazing in design.
> I also love the Rouge G's!
> I can't wait for the fall palettes. Need them all. :/.



!!! Oh my goodness!!! your collection is stunning!! How long have you been collecting for?? Wow! The quads look so beautiful!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Tammy518 said:


> I have fair skin with cool/pink undertones.





shoeaddictklw said:


> Definitely take the 12 then.


I got the Lingerie de Peau in #12 and it fit me perfectly.  I wouldn't call myself a cool but I do have pink undertones from Rosacea.


----------



## Tammy518

bunnymasseuse said:


> I got the Lingerie de Peau in #12 and it fit me perfectly. I wouldn't call myself a cool but I do have pink undertones from Rosacea.


 
Okay.  Thank you!  I have rosacea too.


----------



## Tammy518

I'm still trying to figure out a potential foundation to try.  I might go with the Compact Foundation with Crystal Pearls.  Does anyone have that, and have any info to share about it?

Also, I'd like to get a Rouge G Le Brillant lipstick, and just wondering what are your favs.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^My skin sounds a lot like yours. I use the Parure Extreme in #13, for summer. In the winter it's just a little too dark (I use a heavier Dior foundation in winter). For winter I also use the Meteorites Compact in #02 Teint Beige, as a setting powder when I don't want the shimmer my meteorites gives. These 2:








I'm probably in the minority but I don't like the Rouge G lipsticks. I have one, while the color and texture is very nice the packaging is too heavy. I like to take whatever lipstick I decide on for the day with me and I don't want the extra weight.


----------



## Tammy518

^^^Thanks for your suggestions.  I keep hearing how heavy the Rouge G's are.  I just love the look of the little case.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tammy518 said:


> ^^^Thanks for your suggestions. I keep hearing how heavy the Rouge G's are. I just love the look of the little case.


 

    That is what I love about the Rouge G case... its substantial

    and so serviceable with the mirror..


----------



## sjunky13

nekonat said:


> !!! Oh my goodness!!! your collection is stunning!! How long have you been collecting for?? Wow! The quads look so beautiful!


 Thanks! That is a smidge. I always purge my collection. Most are new, not more than 5 years old. They redid thier quads in 06 I think.


----------



## sjunky13

Tammy518 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the Parure Gold liquid foundation online.  Does anyone know what a good color match for NC20 would be?


 You are going to have to get an asian exclusive shade. I am NC20 and use Beige Pale # 10. Paure Gold runs the darkest of all of Guerlain's fondations. The basic colors will all be way too dark for you. Look for Beige Pale, I think strawberry.net has it.


----------



## Tammy518

sjunky13 said:


> You are going to have to get an asian exclusive shade. I am NC20 and use Beige Pale # 10. Paure Gold runs the darkest of all of Guerlain's fondations. The basic colors will all be way too dark for you. Look for Beige Pale, I think strawberry.net has it.


 
Okay.  Thanks.  That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## sjunky13

Tammy518 said:


> Okay.  Thanks.  That's what I was afraid of.


 
In Lingerie I can wear the regular shades, but not in gold. Beige pale is even pushing it. Gold starts at NC 25 and up. 
It is a great foundation . I use both Gold and lingerie. 
It is worth it to buy online, I love it!


----------



## Tammy518

sjunky13 said:


> In Lingerie I can wear the regular shades, but not in gold. Beige pale is even pushing it. Gold starts at NC 25 and up.
> It is a great foundation . I use both Gold and lingerie.
> It is worth it to buy online, I love it!


 
I'll check out the shades on the Lingerie.


----------



## Spendaholic

I got my first Guerlain product at the end of July (birthday treat)

Guerlain Meteorites in Teint Rose 01.
































I was also given some free samples with my purchase. I'm loving the perfum Idylle (love this scent). I don't like the other free sample perfum of Shalimar (this burnt my nose). The foundation made me brown and i've also not tryed the serum yet.


----------



## nicci404

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/guerlain-les-bois-de-rose-04-ecrin-4.html

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/guerlain-ecrin-4-couleurs-eyeshadows.html

I don't really purchase from Guerlain but this is really tempting me...


----------



## nicci404

Spendaholic said:


> I got my first Guerlain product at the end of July (birthday treat)
> 
> Guerlain Meteorites in Teint Rose 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also given some free samples with my purchase. I'm loving the perfum Idylle (love this scent). I don't like the other free sample perfum of Shalimar (this burnt my nose). The foundation made me brown and i've also not tryed the serum yet.



nice!! let me know how the serum works please, I am looking for a good hydrating serum!


----------



## Bethc

nicci404 said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/guerlain-les-bois-de-rose-04-ecrin-4.html
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/guerlain-ecrin-4-couleurs-eyeshadows.html
> 
> I don't really purchase from Guerlain but this is really tempting me...



These pics are great!  I can't wait ti see them all.  I'm not going to be able to choose!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/guerlain-les-bois-de-rose-04-ecrin-4.html
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/guerlain-ecrin-4-couleurs-eyeshadows.html
> 
> I don't really purchase from Guerlain but this is really tempting me...


 
I already have two of the Fall palettes, so these are not tempting me.  I do love the quality of the palettes!


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/guerlain-les-bois-de-rose-04-ecrin-4.html
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/guerlain-ecrin-4-couleurs-eyeshadows.html
> 
> I don't really purchase from Guerlain but this is really tempting me...




The Les Bois de Rose is reallly tempting me too.  I saw those lovely pictures last night.  Sigh.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I already have two of the Fall palettes, so these are not tempting me.  I do love the quality of the palettes!



really? which ones did you get? I have never bought eye shadows from Guerlain...are they worth the price?


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> really? which ones did you get? I have never bought eye shadows from Guerlain...are they worth the price?


 
i have rue de passy and place vendome.  i was surprised that i liked rue de passy so much!  i purchased place vendome because i wanted a second one.  i like it also but not as much as rue de passy!  i think the quality of both palettes is silky and easy to work with.  you will have to decide whether they are worth the price you pay!


----------



## sjunky13

I collect eye palettes from Guerlain. So yes I have to get all of them. They are much nicer than last falls palettes. The consistancy varies amound palettes but they remind me of Older palettes before Herve designed them. But with more shimmer. 

If you want to get all of them and save. Sephora is getting them and FF is coming up soon. Good way to save 20%.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> I collect eye palettes from Guerlain. So yes I have to get all of them. They are much nicer than last falls palettes. The consistancy varies amound palettes but they remind me of Older palettes before Herve designed them. But with more shimmer.
> 
> If you want to get all of them and save. Sephora is getting them and FF is coming up soon. Good way to save 20%.


Good point!  I did some shopping around this past weekend to up my points values, but I've been saving Discover rewards to get a 100$ e-code (for 85$ earned points) for F&F shopping later this year!


----------



## sjunky13

bunnymasseuse said:


> Good point!  I did some shopping around this past weekend to up my points values, but I've been saving Discover rewards to get a 100$ e-code (for 85$ earned points) for F&F shopping later this year!


 

I need to learn how to wait. I usually buy  something the second it hits the counters or have my friends get it from boxes off the truck. LOL.
I have no need for them. Just have to have them all asap. 
Ahh I need to learn to wait.


----------



## girlygirl3

Swatches from Karla!

http://karlasugar.net/2011/08/guerlain-fall-2011/


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Oh thanks! I would love Les Verts and Les Fumes!


----------



## girlygirl3

I have to admit I'm liking some of these too but I'd really need to swatch these myself before I commit!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Swatches from Karla!
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/08/guerlain-fall-2011/



thanks! I want Gabrielle!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> thanks! I want Gabrielle!



Gabrielle is one of my go to lippies. Highly recommend. 

I think I am going to love a few of the 4 Ecrins. Some are pretty unique to what I have in my collection. If they're as sheer as the 6 Ecrin's I will pass though.


----------



## girlygirl3

I stopped at Guerlain (after my LMdB splurge!) and saw all the pretty palettes.  I didn't swatch any as I was afraid of getting pulled in!

There's a special one week Guerlain event going on and the celebrity make up artist was there, another rep was there who I've seen at other special events, they offered facials and champagne!  This is going on until Saturday.

Is anyone familiar with this?  The rep showed me a skincare poduct that was contained in a large tube, capsule if you will.  She called it a bullet!  Anyway, she said it would be perfect for firming my skin and reduce my large pores.  She was absolutely right about the reducing the pores!  It worked on contact!  Does anyone know what this is?  She was surrounded by people and I really wasn"t sold.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I stopped at Guerlain (after my LMdB splurge!) and saw all the pretty palettes. I didn't swatch any as I was afraid of getting pulled in!
> 
> There's a special one week Guerlain event going on and the celebrity make up artist was there, another rep was there who I've seen at other special events, they offered facials and champagne! This is going on until Saturday.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this? The rep showed me a skincare poduct that was contained in a large tube, capsule if you will. She called it a bullet! Anyway, she said it would be perfect for firming my skin and reduce my large pores. She was absolutely right about the reducing the pores! It worked on contact! Does anyone know what this is? She was surrounded by people and I really wasn"t sold.


 
no, sounds interesting though. I assume it was a Guerlain product?


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> no, sounds interesting though. I assume it was a Guerlain product?


 
Yes, it was, but I unfortunately didn't catch the name


----------



## omk2010

sharing my most recent goodies:

Terracota 00, Terracota 01, Terra Inca and the great Terracotta Mosaic!! love em all!


----------



## Bethc

Love them!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

girlygirl3 said:


> I stopped at Guerlain (after my LMdB splurge!) and saw all the pretty palettes.  I didn't swatch any as I was afraid of getting pulled in!
> 
> There's a special one week Guerlain event going on and the celebrity make up artist was there, another rep was there who I've seen at other special events, they offered facials and champagne!  This is going on until Saturday.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this?  The rep showed me a skincare poduct that was contained in a large tube, capsule if you will.  She called it a bullet!  Anyway, she said it would be perfect for firming my skin and reduce my large pores.  She was absolutely right about the reducing the pores!  It worked on contact!  Does anyone know what this is?  She was surrounded by people and I really wasn"t sold.



My guess is it might be Abeille Royale.


----------



## Bethc

So, I went to Saks today, I had 2 gift cards and I wanted to see the new palettes...  I really liked them all!  I couldnt decide, so I went with my 1st loves from looking at all the blogs and swatches.... Les boiz des rose, Les perles, Les Gris, and Les fumes... #s 4, 5, 6 and 8.


----------



## girlygirl3

bunnymasseuse said:


> My guess is it might be Abeille Royale.


 
Thanks, bunny!  I'll have a look!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, bunny!  I'll have a look!


I take it back, it's probably this.


----------



## nicci404

is Guerlain skincare any good? I have tried Chanel and was disappointed.


----------



## girlygirl3

bunnymasseuse said:


> I take it back, it's probably this.


 
OM Goodness!  That's it!  The bullet!
Thanks!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> So, I went to Saks today, I had 2 gift cards and I wanted to see the new palettes... I really liked them all! I couldnt decide, so I went with my 1st loves from looking at all the blogs and swatches.... Les boiz des rose, Les perles, Les Gris, and Les fumes... #s 4, 5, 6 and 8.


 
Wow, you picked up all four?
Nice!
I only saw them on the counter and they were all gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, you picked up all four?
> Nice!
> I only saw them on the counter and they were all gorgeous!



I had a gift card?  That's what I'm going with.  They're all very so pretty, I couldn't choose.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> I had a gift card? That's what I'm going with. They're all very so pretty, I couldn't choose.


 
Sounds good to me!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> OM Goodness!  That's it!  The bullet!
> Thanks!



are you going to get it?!!  I just looked at the price...wow!


----------



## nicci404

anyone have any experience w/ Les Voilettes Loose Powder??


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bethc said:


> I had a gift card?  That's what I'm going with.  They're all very so pretty, I couldn't choose.



How's the pigment? Better than Ecrin 6?


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> are you going to get it?!!  I just looked at the price...wow!


 
wow, guerlain's prices are just too shocking


----------



## girlygirl3

omk2010 said:


> sharing my most recent goodies:
> 
> Terracota 00, Terracota 01, Terra Inca and the great Terracotta Mosaic!! love em all!


 
Beautiful collection!


----------



## Bethc

shoeaddictklw said:


> How's the pigment? Better than Ecrin 6?



So, the palettes vary.  In the violets, blues and greens 1 or 2 of the colors felt dry (I can't think of a better word?), but they are pigmented.  The ones that I purchased didn't seem to have the same issue and loved the colors.  

I dont know if you've seen Karlasugar's review of them, she does a good job of going through each palette.  Funny, I just reread her review of the blues, violets, and she said dry too, so I guess that's a good description.

http://karlasugar.net/2011/08/guerlain-fall-2011/


----------



## nicci404

I have never bought anything from Guerlain besides one lipstick but now I really want this blush - it reminds me of peacock feathers...for holiday 2011 

http://maddyloves.wordpress.com/2011/08/17/guerlain-holiday-2011-vol-de-nuit/


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I have never bought anything from Guerlain besides one lipstick but now I really want this blush - it reminds me of peacock feathers...for holiday 2011
> 
> http://maddyloves.wordpress.com/2011/08/17/guerlain-holiday-2011-vol-de-nuit/


 
That blush is really pretty!

I like Guerlain but this collection isn't really exciting me.


----------



## Tiare

I love this brand, and currently thinking up a wishlist for some new loves.

Can anyone share their personal favorites, (makeup, skincare, fragrance) and possibly swatches?

Danke!


----------



## Cait

Guerlain Terracotta Sheer Bronzing Powder, 01 Blondes
Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer, #00 Makeup Artist's shade (was a Sephora exclusive, not sure if it still is)
Le 2 Volume mascara (good, but I don't think it's so outstanding it warrants the price-tag...)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

If you like bronzers, nothing beats Guerlain. May favorite is the Guerlain Terracotta Sheer Bronzing Powder in 01 Blondes


----------



## girlygirl3

Tiare said:


> I love this brand, and currently thinking up a wishlist for some new loves.
> 
> Can anyone share their personal favorites, (makeup, skincare, fragrance) and possibly swatches?
> 
> Danke!


 

Check out the current thread!  I love Guerlain too!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/guerlain-post-purchases-with-pics-and-chat-too-641787.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

love the rouge g lipsticks.. the case is fabulous....and you can have it engraved


----------



## nicci404

I bought the Super Aqua toner and sample of the serum. They felt really nice and light. I hope they work. My cheeks and chin are kind of flaky from using Retin A


----------



## Tiare

princesspig said:


> I went to the local Guerlain counter the other day to have a look at the Terracotta collection again. And ended up with two lipglosses, a makeup bag and samples of the Abeille Royale serum, which should be enough for 2 weeks



How is the serum working out for you? I've had my eye on it when I've browsed the lipsticks on Sephora.


----------



## JulieDiva

Cool thread....I have been eyeing Guerlain for a few years now, but have never made a purchase...yet...

this Holiday may be it though...


----------



## jpgoeth

I picked up the terracotta skin foundation today at Bloomingdales after trying a sample from Sephora.  I can't wait to use it, it feels SO silky!


----------



## jpgoeth

OK, the terracotta skin is my new favorite thing.  It's amazing.  My face looks airbrushed, the product is super silky, and it doesn't budge ALL DAY - no matter what I'm doing.  It doesn't cover anything more than a minor imperfection (I only mention this because I have a period pimple right now and have to use concealer on it - I normally only need concealer under my eyes) but makes me look tanned, glowy... just amazing!


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/09/07/guerlain-holiday-belle-de-nuit/

the only item I might get is the blush/highlighter


----------



## jpgoeth

I love the packaging on the shimmer powder spray!  I've never owned one before, I'd have to do a lot of research before dropping the cash though.


----------



## DuRoBags

I love the terrcota blondes bronzer (smells good too) and their eyeshadows.


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/09/07/guerlain-holiday-belle-de-nuit/
> 
> the only item I might get is the blush/highlighter



^ Me too! It looks so pretty in the pan!


----------



## KainTech

Does anyone know the different between Vol De Nuit and Belle De Nuit? 

Also, the Belle De Nuit Meteorites seem to not have the blue or green whereas the ad on Vol De Nuit showed it. Does that mean there are two different versions?


----------



## wintotty

nicci404 said:


> anyone have any experience w/ Les Voilettes Loose Powder??




I would like to know too!


----------



## nicci404

wintotty said:


> I would like to know too!



I got a sample of it today! so I'll let you know  I'm gonna try it out tomorrow morning and see how it looks at 5 - after work.


----------



## KainTech

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/09/07/guerlain-holiday-belle-de-nuit/
> 
> the only item I might get is the blush/highlighter



The highlighter really is the best thing! Especially the design and stuff.

I found an excellent review of the meteorites comparison review from the previous years. This years meteorites only if they had the teal inside like the original Vol De Nuit. 

http://www.fruitylashes.com/guerlain-holiday-2011-meteorites-perles-de-nuit-illuminating-powder-review-and-comparison-5998/


----------



## nicci404

wintotty said:


> I would like to know too!



It was pretty good, I still got a little oily but that is typical for me. It felt super light and looked natural. It didn't look like I put a whole punch of loose powder on my face. I reapplied only once around 3pm. I really liked the finish look.


----------



## nicci404

KainTech said:


> The highlighter really is the best thing! Especially the design and stuff.
> 
> I found an excellent review of the meteorites comparison review from the previous years. This years meteorites only if they had the teal inside like the original Vol De Nuit.
> 
> http://www.fruitylashes.com/guerlain-holiday-2011-meteorites-perles-de-nuit-illuminating-powder-review-and-comparison-5998/



are you going to get the meteorites? I have never purchased one before. Can you tell that it gives off a glow?


----------



## wintotty

nicci404 said:


> It was pretty good, I still got a little oily but that is typical for me. It felt super light and looked natural. It didn't look like I put a whole punch of loose powder on my face. I reapplied only once around 3pm. I really liked the finish look.



Hmmm.....maybe I should get a sample and try them on. I was very impressed the finished look just like you said after MUA put some on me. But want to make sure how it goes after wearing it for a while. I've been using La Mer loose powder, and I'm ok with it but wanted to explore some


----------



## nicci404

wintotty said:


> Hmmm.....maybe I should get a sample and try them on. I was very impressed the finished look just like you said after MUA put some on me. But want to make sure how it goes after wearing it for a while. I've been using La Mer loose powder, and I'm ok with it but wanted to explore some



ha! I have La Mer loose powder too but haven't used it for 2 yrs now. I used it a lot at first but then stopped for some reason. I am not sure why. I have a little over half left. 

yea, get a sample. I think you'll like it better than La Mer. I did


----------



## Tammy518

I'm thinking of getting the Voyage compact and/or possibly the Meteorites pressed powder.  Does either of them work fairly well on their own for days I don't want to wear full makeup?  Even though I have some redness and imperfections, I'm kind of getting tired of wearing a liquid or cream foundation every day.  I'm very fair, so I'm figuring the Rose Teint in the Meteorites pressed compact would be the right color for me.

Also, has anyone used the "chunky-looking" kohl pencil?  I saw it on Sephora and am thinking of getting that too.

And last but not least, I've been looking at the L'eure Bleue parfum and am considering that also.  

Any opinions on these items?


----------



## katran26

So happy to see this thread!! I'm a lifelong Guerlain fan - I've tried everything in the line, everything!!  I just got the new black double-sided mascara in black and black/gold, both are amazing and highly recommended. Will post pics soon!


----------



## katran26

Tammy518 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Voyage compact and/or possibly the Meteorites pressed powder.  Does either of them work fairly well on their own for days I don't want to wear full makeup?  Even though I have some redness and imperfections, I'm kind of getting tired of wearing a liquid or cream foundation every day.  I'm very fair, so I'm figuring the Rose Teint in the Meteorites pressed compact would be the right color for me.
> 
> Also, has anyone used the "chunky-looking" kohl pencil?  I saw it on Sephora and am thinking of getting that too.
> 
> And last but not least, I've been looking at the L'eure Bleue parfum and am considering that also.
> 
> Any opinions on these items?



hi - I have the kohl pencil - I actually think it's best used for inside the eye rim, and it does a wonderful job without being irritating...

as for the meteorites pressed powder, I've used it only as an accent post foundation, but it could be worn alone. It doesn't provide much coverage though - it's more useful for highlighting imo.


----------



## Tammy518

katran26 said:


> hi - I have the kohl pencil - I actually think it's best used for inside the eye rim, and it does a wonderful job without being irritating...
> 
> as for the meteorites pressed powder, I've used it only as an accent post foundation, but it could be worn alone. It doesn't provide much coverage though - it's more useful for highlighting imo.


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## gre8dane

Added another Guerlain Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl Liner.  I did not like the matte of #6, so I got #2 which is MUCH better.  Love these & wish Guerlain would release a purple & green:


----------



## Tammy518

gre8dane said:


> Added another Guerlain Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl Liner. I did not like the matte of #6, so I got #2 which is MUCH better. Love these & wish Guerlain would release a purple & green:


 
Nice!  And so is your "husband"!  I didn't watch Spartacus when it was first out, but recently bought and watched Season 1 and then the prequel.


----------



## gymangel812

Tammy518 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Voyage compact and/or possibly the Meteorites pressed powder.  Does either of them work fairly well on their own for days I don't want to wear full makeup?  Even though I have some redness and imperfections, I'm kind of getting tired of wearing a liquid or cream foundation every day.  I'm very fair, so I'm figuring the Rose Teint in the Meteorites pressed compact would be the right color for me.
> 
> Also, has anyone used the "chunky-looking" kohl pencil?  I saw it on Sephora and am thinking of getting that too.
> 
> And last but not least, I've been looking at the L'eure Bleue parfum and am considering that also.
> 
> Any opinions on these items?


the kohl pencil doesn't last nearly as long as the loose kohl (nor does it give quite the same sultry effect). i was hoping it would because i make a mess when i apply the loose eye kohl, but it always looks amazing.


----------



## Tammy518

gymangel812 said:


> the kohl pencil doesn't last nearly as long as the loose kohl (nor does it give quite the same sultry effect). i was hoping it would because i make a mess when i apply the loose eye kohl, but it always looks amazing.


 

Oh, okay.  Thanks for the information.  I'll give the loose kohl a try.  I saw that on Sephora and I was wondering if it worked well.


----------



## Tiare

Just added a Rouge G in Garance. I love it


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tammy518 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Voyage compact and/or possibly the Meteorites pressed powder. Does either of them work fairly well on their own for days I don't want to wear full makeup? Even though I have some redness and imperfections, I'm kind of getting tired of wearing a liquid or cream foundation every day. I'm very fair, so I'm figuring the Rose Teint in the Meteorites pressed compact would be the right color for me.
> 
> Also, has anyone used the "chunky-looking" kohl pencil? I saw it on Sephora and am thinking of getting that too.
> 
> And last but not least, I've been looking at the L'eure Bleue parfum and am considering that also.
> 
> Any opinions on these items?


 

   the kohl pencil that looks like its in a lipstick tube with
   an indian inspired pattern on the tube, is fantastic!!


----------



## Tammy518

hotshot said:


> the kohl pencil that looks like its in a lipstick tube with
> an indian inspired pattern on the tube, is fantastic!!



Okay. Thank you!  That's the one I meant but couldn't think how to describe it.


----------



## KainTech

nicci404 said:


> are you going to get the meteorites? I have never purchased one before. Can you tell that it gives off a glow?



I purchased it at AHAlife.com on Thursday. I will let you know once I get it. Sorry for the delayed response I didn't see the reply.


----------



## Tiare

So, what's everyone's opinion on the Rouge G? I bought Garance and Gracia. The packaging is gorgeous (obviously,) but, I feel it falls a little short on the actual product. It doesn't seem to be any better than a regular mid-end lipstick. It's nice enough, but, the colors aren't really "wow." They do last a decent amount of time, on the upside.

The Cle de Peau silky lipsticks I have purchased have the opposite problem. The product itself is remarkably superior, (more moisturizing than the best lipbalm, beautiful, multi-faceted colors,) but, they come in ugly, navy blue "pens."

I wish I could merge the best aspects of both into one lipstick! 

On a Guerlain side note, I picked up a Meteorites pressed powder in Rose, and, in all my years of being a makeup obsessed fiend... no other pressed powder comes close. It is beyond gorgeous. Since I've been wearing it, everyone from co-workers to SAs at stores I shop at have commented on how great my skin looks!


----------



## nicci404

Tiare said:


> So, what's everyone's opinion on the Rouge G? I bought Garance and Gracia. The packaging is gorgeous (obviously,) but, I feel it falls a little short on the actual product. It doesn't seem to be any better than a regular mid-end lipstick. It's nice enough, but, the colors aren't really "wow." They do last a decent amount of time, on the upside.
> 
> The Cle de Peau silky lipsticks I have purchased have the opposite problem. The product itself is remarkably superior, (more moisturizing than the best lipbalm, beautiful, multi-faceted colors,) but, they come in ugly, navy blue "pens."
> 
> I wish I could merge the best aspects of both into one lipstick!
> 
> On a Guerlain side note, I picked up a Meteorites pressed powder in Rose, and, in all my years of being a makeup obsessed fiend... no other pressed powder comes close. It is beyond gorgeous. Since I've been wearing it, everyone from co-workers to SAs at stores I shop at have commented on how great my skin looks!


 

I only have 1 Rouge G in Giovanna and I like the packaging but I agree that it doesn't feel any different from my Chanel lipsticks or any other high end lipstick. I don't plan on buying anymore. 

I bought one Silky lipstick from CDP and I wasn't impressed. It was too silky for me! It wasn't long wearing - not even after 10-15 min most of it was gone from being too creamy. I was really disappointed.  I would expect more since it's not exactly cheap. 

I am thinking about getting the Meteorites from this holiday release. The Belle de Nuit Meteorites. I've never owned any before and read good reviews on this. I am seriously thinking of getting it


----------



## Tiare

nicci404 said:


> I only have 1 Rouge G in Giovanna and I like the packaging but I agree that it doesn't feel any different from my Chanel lipsticks or any other high end lipstick. I don't plan on buying anymore.
> 
> I bought one Silky lipstick from CDP and I wasn't impressed. It was too silky for me! It wasn't long wearing - not even after 10-15 min most of it was gone from being too creamy. I was really disappointed.  I would expect more since it's not exactly cheap.
> 
> I am thinking about getting the Meteorites from this holiday release. The Belle de Nuit Meteorites. I've never owned any before and read good reviews on this. I am seriously thinking of getting it



I'll agree, the Cle de Peau Silky lipsticks aren't long lasting, but, don't you just love how great they are... er, while they last?  Maybe I should try layering the color over lip liner. Hmm...

As for the Meteorites... go for it!  I am so in love with the pressed powder, I am contemplating which Meteorites to get next!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I  do agree about the CDP .. have you tried the new ones... have T6 it is
long wearing as well..very often will use lip liner all over & then lipstick
also loved the new Tom Ford lipsticks and Edward Bess.. but I am a packaging
junkie... and the Rouge G does it for me...


----------



## nicci404

Tiare said:


> I'll agree, the Cle de Peau Silky lipsticks aren't long lasting, but, don't you just love how great they are... er, while they last?  Maybe I should try layering the color over lip liner. Hmm...
> 
> As for the Meteorites... go for it!  I am so in love with the pressed powder, I am contemplating which Meteorites to get next!



good idea, maybe a lip liner might extend the wear. I do like their lip glosses. I bought one and had it for almost a month and lost it! I usually don't lose stuff. I was so annoyed since it was around $40. I want to get another one but worry I could lose a 2nd one...lol 

is the fall collection out yet in dept. stores? can you really tell that there is a "glow" after you apply the meteorites?


----------



## Tiare

hotshot said:


> I  do agree about the CDP .. have you tried the new ones... have T6 it is
> long wearing as well..very often will use lip liner all over & then lipstick
> also loved the new Tom Ford lipsticks and Edward Bess.. but I am a packaging
> junkie... and the Rouge G does it for me...




How is the Tom Ford lipstick? I saw Indian Rose on The Beauty Look Book and it looks gorgeous!

I'm trying to resist MORE lipsticks, especially after nearly $100 on two Guerlains, but, it was so perfect looking!


----------



## novella

nicci404 said:


> good idea, maybe a lip liner might extend the wear. I do like their lip glosses. I bought one and had it for almost a month and lost it! I usually don't lose stuff. I was so annoyed since it was around $40. I want to get another one but worry I could lose a 2nd one...lol
> 
> is the fall collection out yet in dept. stores? can you really tell that there is a "glow" after you apply the meteorites?



I was told that the new collection will be out some time this month. I'm new to Guerlain too and I love the holiday meteorites from the swatches I've seen. 

BTW I tried Guerlain Lingerie and I really like it. I was given Shade #02 to try and it's a tad too dark on me. It's okay when I blend it in but I wish that Shade #01 was available in the States. 

My sister lives in Australia and I asked her to see if she can find it. I hope that she does so she can get a sample for me!


----------



## LauraJean396

All of the Guerlain is making me dizzy!  Sooo pretty!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Has anyone bought the lingerie de peau compact foundation yet? Its the cream foundation with a concealer and is priced at around $70.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ilovenicebags said:


> Has anyone bought the lingerie de peau compact foundation yet? Its the cream foundation with a concealer and is priced at around $70.


Not yet, hope to try it out in the store first to see how it settles on my skin and feels.


----------



## pond23

ilovenicebags said:


> Has anyone bought the lingerie de peau compact foundation yet? Its the cream foundation with a concealer and is priced at around $70.



^ I'm interested in this new foundation too. I need to see if I can get a good color match.


----------



## Tiare

ilovenicebags said:


> Has anyone bought the lingerie de peau compact foundation yet? Its the cream foundation with a concealer and is priced at around $70.



I just bought it yesterday. I was surprised that I went with the Rose Clair shade. I normally avoid anything with "rose" or "pink" in the description.

It's a little darker than what I normally get, (I'm Cle de Peau O10 and Mac NW15 for reference,) but, I decided to go with that to avoid looking so pasty all the time.

So far... hmm, well, I still think Cle de Peau makes the best foundations and concealers. However, the Guerlain isn't bad. It isn't dramatically inferior to Cle de Peau and it's $50 cheaper. That's a pretty significant difference. Maybe a little on the greasy side for my liking - although, I do have combination skin and it's 80 degrees here in NYC .

It goes on nicely. The foundation itself is great, the little strip of concealer... eh. It's more for undereye circles than blemishes, as it's lighter than the foundation in color, super emollient and thin. I'm going to wear it for the next few days and see if I have any issues with pore clogging or issues with oxidizing color.

But, for so far, I give it a B+. 

Oh yeah, I wish the packaging were a little nicer. From the people who delivered the majesty that is the Rouge G lipstick cartridge, I would expect something nicer than a fairly non-descript black case for a $75 creme foundation.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I just got the peacock compact (Parure de Nuit?) from Guerlain's holiday 2011 collection! It is so absolutely gorgeous I got a backup! Anyone get anything from the holiday collection?


----------



## ilovenicebags

Tiare said:


> I just bought it yesterday. I was surprised that I went with the Rose Clair shade. I normally avoid anything with "rose" or "pink" in the description.
> 
> It's a little darker than what I normally get, (I'm Cle de Peau O10 and Mac NW15 for reference,) but, I decided to go with that to avoid looking so pasty all the time.
> 
> So far... hmm, well, I still think Cle de Peau makes the best foundations and concealers. However, the Guerlain isn't bad. It isn't dramatically inferior to Cle de Peau and it's $50 cheaper. That's a pretty significant difference. Maybe a little on the greasy side for my liking - although, I do have combination skin and it's 80 degrees here in NYC .
> 
> It goes on nicely. The foundation itself is great, the little strip of concealer... eh. It's more for undereye circles than blemishes, as it's lighter than the foundation in color, super emollient and thin. I'm going to wear it for the next few days and see if I have any issues with pore clogging or issues with oxidizing color.
> 
> But, for so far, I give it a B+.
> 
> Oh yeah, I wish the packaging were a little nicer. From the people who delivered the majesty that is the Rouge G lipstick cartridge, I would expect something nicer than a fairly non-descript black case for a $75 creme foundation.


 
I also did end up buying it last week. I think its pretty nice. I am olive skinned so I was concerned about finding a shade that will work. Overall I tend to agree with your review. Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tiare said:


> I just bought it yesterday. I was surprised that I went with the Rose Clair shade. I normally avoid anything with "rose" or "pink" in the description.
> 
> It's a little darker than what I normally get, (I'm Cle de Peau O10 and Mac NW15 for reference,) but, I decided to go with that to avoid looking so pasty all the time.
> 
> So far... hmm, well, I still think Cle de Peau makes the best foundations and concealers. However, the Guerlain isn't bad. It isn't dramatically inferior to Cle de Peau and it's $50 cheaper. That's a pretty significant difference. Maybe a little on the greasy side for my liking - although, I do have combination skin and it's 80 degrees here in NYC .
> 
> It goes on nicely. The foundation itself is great, the little strip of concealer... eh. It's more for undereye circles than blemishes, as it's lighter than the foundation in color, super emollient and thin. I'm going to wear it for the next few days and see if I have any issues with pore clogging or issues with oxidizing color.
> 
> But, for so far, I give it a B+.
> 
> Oh yeah, I wish the packaging were a little nicer. From the people who delivered the majesty that is the Rouge G lipstick cartridge, I would expect something nicer than a fairly non-descript black case for a $75 creme foundation.


 

   agree here with regard to the rouge g lipstick case..
   so innovative & sleek done by a well renowned french jewelry
   designer..too bad they couldn't find someone to do the
   makeup/foundation packaging...


----------



## marlengr

I just ordered the parure extreme online and I'm a little worried I didnt get the right shade I'm usually Barcelona in nars sheer matte and i ordered shade 3 do you guys think it will work for me?


----------



## Tiare

I ended up returning the Lingerie de Peau compact foundation. It oxidized terribly on my skin, turning that dread orange tint that I've seen many online remark about.

Also, I broke out a little and I haven't had any problems of that nature since switching to Cle de Peau.

Ah well, I still  Guerlain for their Rouge G and Meteorites


----------



## sjunky13

ilovenicebags said:


> Has anyone bought the lingerie de peau compact foundation yet? Its the cream foundation with a concealer and is priced at around $70.


 Yes. The colors run light. It is sheer and matte and the concealer is not that good. I love Guerlain so much. But this was a dud for me.


----------



## sjunky13

I got the whole Holiday collection. I love the shadows. Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## roseylovestosho

I just ordered my first Guerlain product- the Guerlain L'or makeup base  I was really interested in trying the Guerlain Parure gold foundation but 02 is too dark for my complexion...and apparently 01 is only sold in Asia! 

Does anyone know of any international website where I might be able to order the shade 01 from?


----------



## nicci404

roseylovestosho said:


> I just ordered my first Guerlain product- the Guerlain L'or makeup base  I was really interested in trying the Guerlain Parure gold foundation but 02 is too dark for my complexion...and apparently 01 is only sold in Asia!
> 
> Does anyone know of any international website where I might be able to order the shade 01 from?



this is the only one I know of but they don't have 01 in Parure Gold...but they do for Extreme Wear... 


http://us.strawberrynet.com/makeup/guerlain/?LineId=13075#13075


----------



## roseylovestosho

nicci404 said:


> this is the only one I know of but they don't have 01 in Parure Gold...but they do for Extreme Wear...
> 
> 
> http://us.strawberrynet.com/makeup/guerlain/?LineId=13075#13075



Thank you- I saw strawberrynet...I might consider ordering through them to see how that goes. I've been trying to find reviews of the website, but from what I can see the reviews are pretty mixed.


----------



## sjunky13

roseylovestosho said:


> I just ordered my first Guerlain product- the Guerlain L'or makeup base  I was really interested in trying the Guerlain Parure gold foundation but 02 is too dark for my complexion...and apparently 01 is only sold in Asia!
> 
> Does anyone know of any international website where I might be able to order the shade 01 from?


 I use that shade. I got mine from a good ebay seller. Also try Strawberry.net and Izzy's. 

The gold goes on dark, then blends in. I am an nc15-20. The shade is called Beige Pale.


----------



## roseylovestosho

sjunky13 said:


> I use that shade. I got mine from a good ebay seller. Also try Strawberry.net and Izzy's.
> 
> The gold goes on dark, then blends in. I am an nc15-20. The shade is called Beige Pale.



Amazing! Found it on Izzy just ordered it...thanks!!


----------



## katran26

roseylovestosho said:


> I just ordered my first Guerlain product- the Guerlain L'or makeup base  I was really interested in trying the Guerlain Parure gold foundation but 02 is too dark for my complexion...and apparently 01 is only sold in Asia!
> 
> Does anyone know of any international website where I might be able to order the shade 01 from?



do you have access to Sephora.com? they may have it...


----------



## pond23

^ Unfortunately, Sephora.com in the US does not have Shade 01. I have Shade 02, and it is too dark on me, so I need to mix it with moisturizer or other foundations.


----------



## Tiare

Just posting a picture of some of my Guerlain beauties... as everyone loves a good product picture 







The flower brush is Sephora brand. I love the way it looks next to the Red Pastels on my vanity


----------



## nicci404

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/10/coming-attraction-noir-g-de-guerlain.html

Never heard of refillable mascara before...


----------



## pupeluv

^^^I know...Finally! I hope they lippie refills are soon to follow. 
I'm still waiting for the holiday Guerlain to arrive at Sephora...it will probably be after the F&F


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tiare said:


> Just posting a picture of some of my Guerlain beauties... as everyone loves a good product picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flower brush is Sephora brand. I love the way it looks next to the Red Pastels on my vanity


 
Love the pretties! That brush is too cute


----------



## sjunky13

pupeluv said:


> ^^^I know...Finally! I hope they lippie refills are soon to follow.
> I'm still waiting for the holiday Guerlain to arrive at Sephora...it will probably be after the F&F


 Sephora websites are changed on early Wed mornings.
So no, there will be no Holiday G for FF. The regular shadow quads will probally hit next WED. 

I got my Holiday from NM. I love everything. The shadows are soo pretty!


----------



## pupeluv

sjunky13 said:


> Sephora websites are changed on early Wed mornings.
> So no, there will be no Holiday G for FF. The regular shadow quads will probally hit next WED.
> 
> I got my Holiday from NM. I love everything. The shadows are soo pretty!


 
I know...I was excited to see if they would have it this morning being Wednesday...no luck     Are the shadows your favorite (or one of) from this collection?


----------



## novella

What a bummer that the holiday collection won't be at Sephora. 

I did see that some of the holiday collection is at Saks now. I rarely wear make-up but I'm starting to get into it and I'm tempted to buy the Parure De Nuit Powder.  

BTW thanks for the heads up on Strawberry Net. I see that they have Shade #01 of Lingerie as Shade #02 is a tad too dark on me. I'm still waiting to see if my sister can get me a sample. She lives in Australia and Shade #01 may be available there. Can any Aussie tPFers confirm if it is? 



Tiare said:


> Just posting a picture of some of my Guerlain beauties... as everyone loves a good product picture
> 
> 
> 
> The flower brush is Sephora brand. I love the way it looks next to the Red Pastels on my vanity



That flower brush is so pretty. How long ago did you get it? I wonder if it's still available.


----------



## Tiare

novella said:


> What a bummer that the holiday collection won't be at Sephora.
> 
> I did see that some of the holiday collection is at Saks now. I rarely wear make-up but I'm starting to get into it and I'm tempted to buy the Parure De Nuit Powder.
> 
> BTW thanks for the heads up on Strawberry Net. I see that they have Shade #01 of Lingerie as Shade #02 is a tad too dark on me. I'm still waiting to see if my sister can get me a sample. She lives in Australia and Shade #01 may be available there. Can any Aussie tPFers confirm if it is?
> 
> 
> 
> That flower brush is so pretty. How long ago did you get it? I wonder if it's still available.



I got it a few weeks ago. It comes with a miniature one that is all pink too!


----------



## roseylovestosho

My parure gold foundation in shade 01 just shipped today. I ordered it from Izzy's beauty. Can't wait to receive it


----------



## sjunky13

pupeluv said:


> I know...I was excited to see if they would have it this morning being Wednesday...no luck     Are the shadows your favorite (or one of) from this collection?


 I am not a fan of the reformulated quads. I like when they did more LE quads. The quads are hard like the crappy 6 pan.
But I did get the Holiday quad because of the teal and blue! it is devine!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sjunky13 said:


> I am not a fan of the reformulated quads. I like when they did more LE quads. The quads are hard like the crappy 6 pan.
> But I did get the Holiday quad because of the teal and blue! it is devine!


I actually liked the quads that I got and A LOT more than the 6. Those are just plain awful. I wore Les Violets the other day and was really impressed. What colors did you get that you didn't like? I don't have all of them yet so I'd definitely like to avoid those that are like the 6.


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> I actually liked the quads that I got and A LOT more than the 6. Those are just plain awful. I wore Les Violets the other day and was really impressed. What colors did you get that you didn't like? I don't have all of them yet so I'd definitely like to avoid those that are like the 6.


 

I have been a Guerlain collector for years. The new quads are very simular to each other. Also the color combos are not that intresting. Fumes is nice and so is Verts. I wanted to love Perles. But they take some work. 

Violets quad is really pretty. But the rest are all simular. Lots of greiges and greys. Also hard shadows. I hate the 6 pans. Although I bought for the packaging. I miss the true LE quads with each quad had a different packaging and color combos.


----------



## pupeluv

sjunky13 said:


> I have been a Guerlain collector for years. The new quads are very simular to each other. Also the color combos are not that intresting. Fumes is nice and so is Verts. I wanted to love Perles. But they take some work.
> 
> Violets quad is really pretty. But the rest are all simular. Lots of greiges and greys. Also hard shadows. I hate the 6 pans. Although I bought for the packaging. I miss the true LE quads with each quad had a different packaging and color combos.


 

The LE quads sound beautiful...I wonder why they don't do that anymore. Anyhow what in this holiday collection do you think is must have? I'm thinking of getting the Meteorites.


----------



## Leighsdesign

Last weekend I visited a Guerlain counter and walked away with my first purchases in this brand: Ecrin 4 Couleurs in Les Perles and Les Bois de Roses, plus Rouge G in Gala. Gorgeous, high-quality colors. The makeover photo says it all:


----------



## mspera

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> Last weekend I visited a Guerlain counter and walked away with my first purchases in this brand: Ecrin 4 Couleurs in Les Perles and Les Bois de Roses, plus Rouge G in Gala. Gorgeous, high-quality colors. The makeover photo says it all:



You look great! You remind me of Anne Hathaway with your look and features. Congrats on your new Guerlain goodies


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm new to Guerlain but I've heard great stories about their lipsticks... Do they have any "my lips but better" shades that I could try?


----------



## Love Of My Life

ByeKitty said:


> I'm new to Guerlain but I've heard great stories about their lipsticks... Do they have any "my lips but better" shades that I could try?


 

   their lips are great.. lots of different shades... and the 

  packaging is terrific.. especially the rouge g which comes

  with its own mirror... a little heavy but nonetheless quite

  fab, imo


----------



## skydive nikki

Leighsdesign said:


> Last weekend I visited a Guerlain counter and walked away with my first purchases in this brand: Ecrin 4 Couleurs in Les Perles and Les Bois de Roses, plus Rouge G in Gala. Gorgeous, high-quality colors. The makeover photo says it all:



You look gorgeous!  I love your glasses too. I Just checked your blog and you have amazing style.  I saw your post where you were using Chanel regard perle.  I forgot I have that quad.  I followed how your eyes were done with it and I love it.  I mixed a couple of shades together before applying and it makes a big difference.  I put it away cuz I wasn't loving it, but now I do!


----------



## Leighsdesign

mspera said:


> You look great! You remind me of Anne Hathaway with your look and features. Congrats on your new Guerlain goodies



Goodness, thank you!



skydive nikki said:


> You look gorgeous!  I love your glasses too. I Just checked your blog and you have amazing style.  I saw your post where you were using Chanel regard perle.  I forgot I have that quad.  I followed how your eyes were done with it and I love it.  I mixed a couple of shades together before applying and it makes a big difference.  I put it away cuz I wasn't loving it, but now I do!



Thanks for checking my blog out, nikki! (I just found out I'm not supposed to link to it on this forum, oops, won't do it again.) I'm glad my post on Chanel Regard Perle helped you. I think I'm going to have to share the instructions on the Chanel thread here. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Got the Rouge Automatique in 160 and the Les Gris quad for my bday!  I'm a happy cupcake lol


----------



## Bethc

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Thank you!


----------



## girlygirl3

Lady Stardust said:


> Got the Rouge Automatique in 160 and the Les Gris quad for my bday! I'm a happy cupcake lol


 
Happy birthday!  Love your picks!


----------



## nicci404

roseylovestosho said:


> My parure gold foundation in shade 01 just shipped today. I ordered it from Izzy's beauty. Can't wait to receive it



did you get it yet? I got a sample of it and tried it and really liked it even though the shade was a little too dark - 02. I just wanted to see how it would last throughout the day - I was impressed!!


----------



## roseylovestosho

I got the parure gold in shade 01...beautiful foundation but unfortunately still too dark for me


----------



## nicci404

roseylovestosho said:


> I got the parure gold in shade 01...beautiful foundation but unfortunately still too dark for me



wow, really?? that's too bad  does it have yellow or pink undertones?


----------



## glamourdoll.

Just picked up my first box of meteorites! It's really pretty but I find that it adds a lot of 'shimmer' to my face. Am I putting too much on my brush?






And I got the kohl eyeliner.. my new HG!


----------



## Nieners

I wanted to try the Terracotta bronzer brush, but can't find any good swatches / reviews. Would anyone recommend this?


----------



## roseylovestosho

nicci404 said:


> wow, really?? that's too bad  does it have yellow or pink undertones?



It appears neutral...at least it's less yellow than Chanel perfection lumiere 010 but less pink than Diorskin 010...but it's still TOO dark for my skin b/c my neck is very pale...


----------



## sjunky13

glamourdoll. said:


> Just picked up my first box of meteorites! It's really pretty but I find that it adds a lot of 'shimmer' to my face. Am I putting too much on my brush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got the kohl eyeliner.. my new HG!


 
I can't belive the regular ones were shimmery on you. The holiday ones are extra shimmer. The regular ones are not. IMO. Use a large powder brush and tap off extra.


----------



## sjunky13

roseylovestosho said:


> It appears neutral...at least it's less yellow than Chanel perfection lumiere 010 but less pink than Diorskin 010...but it's still TOO dark for my skin b/c my neck is very pale...


 Same here. It is too dark. I make it work though!


----------



## roseylovestosho

sjunky13 said:


> Same here. It is too dark. I make it work though!



Would you mind sharing how you make it match? I'm not sure how I can go about lightening the foundation?


----------



## AccessoryJunkie

Oh, may I ask about the Guerlain Parure foundation??  Ive been wanting to try it & am curious how it is for dry skin. Thinking about ordering the 01/pale shade. A little worried will still be too dark.  But so anxious to try it!  

How is the finish?  A little glow or hydrated look? And not mask-y? 
Thanks so much! 

And love all the beautiful pics.


----------



## AccessoryJunkie

Sorry double post


----------



## pupeluv

My first thought on the Meteorite Cruel Gardenia, http://pleasureflush.blogspot.com/2011/11/want-it-guerlain-spring-2012-collection.html
is that is reminds me of the Laura Mercier Face Illuminator, http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P297326&categoryId=C12210
maybe it's the flower in it?


----------



## skydive nikki

^^yeah, it totally reminds me of that.


----------



## matchyg

I bought a bunch of Guerlain stuff on my trip to Europe passing through Hong Kong. I think the best prices for Guerlain are in HKIA and Charles de Gualle. You can buy some meteorites on Cathay flights with a 10% discount if you pre order online. I wrote a review on the Meteorites Couture on my blog. I also bought a couple of Ecrin 6 palettes that I'll review or post some pictures soon.
http://naturalelegancebeauty.wordpress.com/2011/11/17/guerlain-meteorites-couture-makeup-palette/


----------



## sjunky13

roseylovestosho said:


> Would you mind sharing how you make it match? I'm not sure how I can go about lightening the foundation?


 Hi. Sorry. I never got a notofication of this reply.
There are several white foundations you can buy and mix. Mac Pro makes one. You can order it from thier website. It really lightens any foundation and doesn't change the formula that much.


I used to work for Prescriptives, so I am used to custom blending my own foundation. Start with small drops untill the color is right for you.

GL!


----------



## heartfelt

okay, i'm officially a guerlain lover. i just picked up my first guerlain product (parure aqua) at duty free while abroad, and i'm obsessed. it's so light and beautiful on! it has to be hands down my favorite liquid foundation or tinted moisturizer. i also bought the meteorites compact and perles this week. i'm so excited to use it!

has anyone tried the meteorites primer or the 'L'Or' Radiance Concentrate with Pure Gold Makeup Base? is it worth the $70?


----------



## alysp

hey, can anyone tell me if this is legit or a fake? http://www.slapiton.tv/acatalog/guerlain-meteorites-voyage-pressed-powder-refill.html it is just the refill, I know that with the box is 120 pounds, but I always depot everything into z palettes anyways, so Im tempted to buy it. What do you all think?


----------



## elleestbelle

glamourdoll. said:


> Just picked up my first box of meteorites! It's really pretty but I find that it adds a lot of 'shimmer' to my face. Am I putting too much on my brush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got the kohl eyeliner.. my new HG!



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this eyeliner! Nothing stays on my waterline better than this stuff!


----------



## nicci404

For Spring! Finally an item that is not an bronzer!! 

http://www.makeup4all.com/guerlain-les-roses-et-le-noir-makeup-collection-for-spring-2012/

anyone else notice that the Meteorites Cruel Gardenia looks very similar to the Laura Mercier Rose Rendevous - not the color/shade but the rose...?


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> For Spring! Finally an item that is not an bronzer!!
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/guerlain-les-roses-et-le-noir-makeup-collection-for-spring-2012/
> 
> anyone else notice that the Meteorites Cruel Gardenia looks very similar to the Laura Mercier Rose Rendevous - not the color/shade but the rose...?


 
I agree - it is similar to LM's!

Loving the glosses!


----------



## sjunky13

WTH. Page 2? No good!

So I got some of spring. Got the HL.  1 lipstick and going back for the 6 pan shadow. The other shadows were pink and the other palette was identical to the Holiday palette and I have that. I mean they look like twins. I did not get the glosses yet as they are perm.


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> WTH. Page 2? No good!
> 
> So I got some of spring. Got the HL.  1 lipstick and going back for the 6 pan shadow. The other shadows were pink and the other palette was identical to the Holiday palette and I have that. I mean they look like twins. I did not get the glosses yet as they are perm.



How do you like the highlighter? I have the illuminator from Laura Mercier and I like it but the shade is different than the one produced from Guerlain. but at the same time, not sure I need another...


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> WTH. Page 2? No good!
> 
> So I got some of spring. Got the HL.  1 lipstick and going back for the 6 pan shadow. The other shadows were pink and the other palette was identical to the Holiday palette and I have that. I mean they look like twins. I did not get the glosses yet as they are perm.



^ Hey D! What is the standout product(s) from the Spring collection? I haven't had a chance to peruse the counters.


----------



## skydive nikki

This thread needs to be revived!  Has anyone else bought the cruel gardenia highlighter?  I love it!  I also purchased my first Guerlain gloss.   I got the new cherry pink.  It is beautiful!!  I'm n love.  Totally lights up my face.  I need to get one of the new rouge G's.


----------



## Love Of My Life

waiting for the new mascara to come out in the rouge g case...


----------



## LovesYSL

skydive nikki said:


> This thread needs to be revived!  Has anyone else bought the cruel gardenia highlighter?  I love it!  I also purchased my first Guerlain gloss.   I got the new cherry pink.  It is beautiful!!  I'm n love.  Totally lights up my face.  I need to get one of the new rouge G's.



How sheer is Cruel Gardenia? Would you say it's good to get a glow to your skin or just pigmented color? I've been drooling over it- it's soooooo pretty!


----------



## skydive nikki

It adds a nice glow. It's a really light pink I would say.  You can make it really sheer depending on the brush, or heavier.  Very pretty!  I have pics up.


----------



## sjunky13

I got spring a few weeks ago. Cruel Gardenia is pretty. But if you have the LM, you do not need this one. The packaging is super duper cheap. It sucks. I am a Guerlain fanatic and was let down with the packaging of this. It is lightweight plastic.
Cheap, cheap, cheap! 
The lipsticks are more money, 48 and lasted about 5 minutes on me. So sheer, they are horrible. I much prefer my Tom Ford!

The shadows were pretty good. Les  Aquas for spring is a compete repeat of the Holiday quad.I have that one already .  Les Roses is soo pink ,  would make a nice blush palette and I got blvd montparnasse. The mascara is nice and weighty and a nice black bullet. 
The glosses were pretty, but sheer. They are perm , so I skipped for now.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Good to know the glosses are permanent!  I love Guerlain's glosses and I think the new ones are just gorg-y!


----------



## skydive nikki

I thought the packaging was not what I am used too with Guerlain.  Good to know I didnt miss anything with the lippies.  I wanted one.  I got the cherry pink gloss and it is gorgeous!


----------



## bisbee

I ordered the mascara from Nordstrom.  The mirror broke the first time I opened it (at the hinge).  Back it went.  Maybe I'll try again sometime...


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> How do you like the highlighter? I have the illuminator from Laura Mercier and I like it but the shade is different than the one produced from Guerlain. but at the same time, not sure I need another...



The highlighter is amazing. It was different in shade/texture from any other highlighter I have so it was a must. 



skydive nikki said:


> This thread needs to be revived!  Has anyone else bought the cruel gardenia highlighter?  I love it!  I also purchased my first Guerlain gloss.   I got the new cherry pink.  It is beautiful!!  I'm n love.  Totally lights up my face.  I need to get one of the new rouge G's.


Love it too! I got two of the Rouge G's, Innocent and the peachy one.Don't love the peachy one like I thought I would but Innocent is FAB and backup worthy because it's an LE. 



LovesYSL said:


> How sheer is Cruel Gardenia? Would you say it's good to get a glow to your skin or just pigmented color? I've been drooling over it- it's soooooo pretty!


Rather sheer, but  think it's the way I apply it. I am sure you could build it up.



sjunky13 said:


> I got spring a few weeks ago. Cruel Gardenia is pretty. But if you have the LM, you do not need this one. The packaging is super duper cheap. It sucks. I am a Guerlain fanatic and was let down with the packaging of this. It is lightweight plastic.
> Cheap, cheap, cheap!
> The lipsticks are more money, 48 and lasted about 5 minutes on me. So sheer, they are horrible. I much prefer my Tom Ford!


I was surprised by the plastic as it's not in sync with the other products and their packaging. It was $67 so I find that to be a lot for the packaging that you get with it.  The lipstick colors are amazing but they do fade rather quickly. I got two Tom Ford lipsticks that day too, and I don't really like them. They're really opaque... and I'm just not sure...


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> The highlighter is amazing. It was different in shade/texture from any other highlighter I have so it was a must.
> 
> 
> Love it too! I got two of the Rouge G's, Innocent and the peachy one.Don't love the peachy one like I thought I would but Innocent is FAB and backup worthy because it's an LE.
> 
> 
> Rather sheer, but think it's the way I apply it. I am sure you could build it up.
> 
> 
> I was surprised by the plastic as it's not in sync with the other products and their packaging. It was $67 so I find that to be a lot for the packaging that you get with it.  The lipstick colors are amazing but they do fade rather quickly. I got two Tom Ford lipsticks that day too, and I don't really like them. They're really opaque... and I'm just not sure...


 
I LOVE TF lipstick. Nothing can compair, sadly. I am jaded after wearing them. full pigment, no dryness and opague! LOVE. Guerlain cheaped out , also the lipsticks are horrrible. LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

sjunky13 said:


> I LOVE TF lipstick. Nothing can compair, sadly. I am jaded after wearing them. full pigment, no dryness and opague! LOVE. Guerlain cheaped out , also the lipsticks are horrrible. LOL


 

  do agree about TF.. the colors, the quality, the packaging A+ all the way


----------



## nicci404

here are some pics for Summer 

http://time4beauty.biz/5544-guerlain-makeup-collection-summer-2012-terra-azzurra-by-emilio-pucci/

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/02/guerlain-terracotta-2012-collection-sun.html


http://wowozine.com/?p=4492


----------



## pond23

^ Thanks for the links nicci! The Golden Glimmer powder looks nice!


----------



## skydive nikki

nicci404 said:


> here are some pics for Summer
> 
> http://time4beauty.biz/5544-guerlain-makeup-collection-summer-2012-terra-azzurra-by-emilio-pucci/
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/02/guerlain-terracotta-2012-collection-sun.html
> 
> 
> http://wowozine.com/?p=4492



I want it allllllll!!!!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> here are some pics for Summer
> 
> http://time4beauty.biz/5544-guerlain-makeup-collection-summer-2012-terra-azzurra-by-emilio-pucci/
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/02/guerlain-terracotta-2012-collection-sun.html
> 
> 
> http://wowozine.com/?p=4492


 
I love the items in the first link!  I can't believe that blush!


----------



## nicci404

maybe I will buy my first bronzer from this collection!  doesn't Guerlain make the best bronzers? that's what I keep hearing anyway


----------



## Fiercefriend

YES! THEYRE PRODUCTS ARE THE BEST!!!!
I LOVE THAT EYE KHOL THAT THEY SELL!
Khol is middle eastern/Arab..not Indian. Thats why you hear about the "Arab eyes, gorgeous eyes"
eyeliner is huge in the middle east.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> maybe I will buy my first bronzer from this collection!  doesn't Guerlain make the best bronzers? that's what I keep hearing anyway


You always have the best intel, thanks! 

Nail polish?! Has Guerlain ever done polish? 

YES! They make the most natural bronzers. I wouldn't wear anything else.


----------



## Bethc

I just got the 3 bronzers from spring and the MA showed me the new collection, I want it all!!  
This is at Saks Fifth Avenue, but he told me they 
already have 72 people on the WL for the new Pucci blush/bronzer.   It's due there around May 1st.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> I just got the 3 bronzers from spring and the MA showed me the new collection, I want it all!!
> This is at Saks Fifth Avenue, but he told me they
> already have 72 people on the WL for the new Pucci blush/bronzer. It's due there around May 1st.


 
Thanks for the head's up!  That Pucci piece is gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the head's up!  That Pucci piece is gorgeous!



Yes, it is!  The other pieces, the perles and the nail polishes are gorgeous too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bethc said:


> I just got the 3 bronzers from spring and the MA showed me the new collection, I want it all!!
> This is at Saks Fifth Avenue, but he told me they
> already have *72 people on the WL* for the new Pucci blush/bronzer.   It's due there around May 1st.


What the.... 
Well I just _thought _I wanted it.


----------



## Bethc

shoeaddictklw said:


> What the....
> Well I just _thought _I wanted it.



I wouldn't even know about it if I hadn't seen the pics here!  The whole collection looks amazing!


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> You always have the best intel, thanks!
> 
> Nail polish?! Has Guerlain ever done polish?
> 
> YES! They make the most natural bronzers. I wouldn't wear anything else.



I don't believe they have. I am really curious! 

I am most curious about the golden glimmer powder...here are some swatches from _Best Things in Beauty_. She always gets the items pretty quickly! 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/02/guerlain-terracotta-sun-in-city-golden.html

she has the highlighter but I think I will pass on it...

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/02/guerlain-terracotta-blush-sun-shimmer.html

here is one of the new bronzer shades...

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/02/guerlain-terracotta-light-sheer.html

I really regret not picking up the Cruel Gardenia Meteorites illuminating  powder...I saw it three times and swatched but at the time was not sure. I know it is not similar but I had bought the one from Laura Mercier so didn't think I needed it. But now I want it. I have called everywhere and of course it is gone  I checked Ebay and it's $90+....so if I like the golden glimmer powder in person, I am not gonna wait around and think about it. Learned my lesson...ugh. sorry for the rant.


----------



## sjunky13

Does anyone else  have the older Pucci Meteriorites? They are so pretty. Came out in 06.
Funny they are doing another Pucci collection, the last one had many many things. Like Mirrors, palettes, small bags.


----------



## Bethc

Hi everyone!  Here are some pics from The Best Things in Beauty... I saw the collection yesterday and loved it!

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/coming-attraction-guerlain-terra.html


----------



## peppersasen

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hi all, how did I miss this forum.
> I have been a loyal Guerlain user for many years. It started innocently enough. I was in NY and went past the Guerlain counter and stopped to gaze at the huge container filled with meteorites. That's how they getcha! I went home with so much stuff. But at my age, it works. My skin loves the Orchidee creams and serum. The makeup is beautiful. I love the faint smell to it. It reminds me of my grandmother. I love the new Lingerie foundation and powder. I think the meteorite pressed powder is very good and easy to carry around. I use the goat-hair brush and the kabuki brush for the bronzer and the round single color bronzer/blushes.
> gga, now I know why you are such a beautiful woman. We share a makeup secret!!
> The perfumes, now that's another story. Leave me alone with any and all of them. Sorry, but I cannot take them.
> You all should see my makeup drawer. My travel drawer. And a before and after, especially after a makeover by an artist from Guerlain.
> Maybe you don't want to see me before. Not so pretty....



LOL! those météorites got my attention too! i would never be gutsy enough to approach a Guerlain counter because it looks kind of out of my league (my limits are YSL and Dior). but it all started when i saw someone review the nuit one here: http://www.beautylish.com/p/guerlain-mtorites-perles-de-nuit. i still don't have ANY idea what it does other than being pretty. so, i've never had a make-over from them, my best make-over is from YSL and you don't want to see how i looked before either. 

now i want the Écrin 6 Couleurs Eyeshadow Palette (in Rue des Francs-Bourgeois). does anyone here own it? is it mostly mattes, correct? i think it would probably be really good for "Le No Make-Up Look". hm?


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> Hi everyone! Here are some pics from The Best Things in Beauty... I saw the collection yesterday and loved it!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/coming-attraction-guerlain-terra.html


 
Where did you see it?

I pre-sold the Pucci bronzer at BG's today!  They have testers now and they're expecting the collection any day now!


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:
			
		

> Where did you see it?
> 
> I pre-sold the Pucci bronzer at BG's today!  They have testers now and they're expecting the collection any day now!



Also BG, I pre-sold the entire collection too.  Saks NYC called today saying that they had the samples in too.


----------



## bagfashionista

i bought my very first guerlain product during sephora's most recent sale...I have to admit though, i bought it more for the packaging than anything else.....so pretty 







i still have to figure out what i am suppose to do with it. It smells fantastic though.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> Also BG, I pre-sold the entire collection too. Saks NYC called today saying that they had the samples in too.


 
Wow, the SA told me that's what customers were doing - preselling the entire collection!  For me, I'm thinking the bronzer will be it ... unless I decide to look at one of kohl liners .....


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:
			
		

> Wow, the SA told me that's what customers were doing - preselling the entire collection!  For me, I'm thinking the bronzer will be it ... unless I decide to look at one of kohl liners .....



It's tricky for me, I try to be "good", but in the end I wind up getting everything everything... This just cuts out a few steps, lol.  The blue kohl liner and mascara are gorgeous!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> It's tricky for me, I try to be "good", but in the end I wind up getting everything everything... This just cuts out a few steps, lol. The blue kohl liner and mascara are gorgeous!!


 
mascara?


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:
			
		

> mascara?



It's blue mascara, really pretty on!


----------



## Love Of My Life

BG has it... they are having a beauty event this week, too


----------



## ipudgybear

bagfashionista said:


> i bought my very first guerlain product during sephora's most recent sale...I have to admit though, i bought it more for the packaging than anything else.....so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have to figure out what i am suppose to do with it. It smells fantastic though.



I did the same thing and now I am patiently waiting for it to arrive at my doorstep.  I'm so excited to try it, I haven't tried Guerlain until now.


----------



## pursemania

Bethc said:


> I just got the 3 bronzers from spring and the MA showed me the new collection, I want it all!!
> This is at Saks Fifth Avenue, but he told me they
> already have 72 people on the WL for the new Pucci blush/bronzer.   It's due there around May 1st.




Just got the Pucci meteorites and brush on Sephora today - was on a wait list.  Sephora.com got them before they hit the stores.  

Hurry if you are interested!


----------



## pond23

pursemania said:


> Just got the Pucci meteorites and brush on Sephora today - was on a wait list.  Sephora.com got them before they hit the stores.
> 
> Hurry if you are interested!



^ Thanks for the info pursemania!


----------



## nicci404

meteorites illuminating powder - pucci 

http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/22434.html

I wish it was in English. but what are the blue balls supposed to do?


----------



## MJDaisy

i got the meteorites pearls the other day...thinking about returning them. they're not even noticable on my skin.


----------



## Leighsdesign

pursemania said:


> Just got the Pucci meteorites and brush on Sephora today - was on a wait list.  Sephora.com got them before they hit the stores.
> 
> Hurry if you are interested!



Imagine my surprise when I saw them on Sephora yesterday. I had thought we wouldn't get them for another week. More items from the collection are up there as well: the Capri eyeshadows, the kohl kajal and mascara in blue, and most exciting, the bronzer/blush!

The meteorites, brush, eyeshadow, and bronzer/blush all are on their way to me now. Can't wait to open the package. If you're at all interested, jump on this; people are predicting one-day sell-outs at counters.


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up my purchases at BG today!  So excited!
Pucci bronzer/blush
Blue kajal
Pucci meteorites brush (to use with bronzer), couldn't resist!

I got some Orchidee samples as well!

I also wanted to try to Noir G mascara but not in the blue, in black.  I think it smudged a little on me while I was still in store, but it didn't smudge at all the entire afternoon.  I'll have to pick up some later.

The SA used the cream version of the Lingerie foundation.  It was my first time with Guerlain foundation.  I was impressed.  This is also on my wishlist.


----------



## Bethc

Really, did they call you?  I'll have to stop by tomorrow.  Great pics!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks!
Actually, I called yesterday and Marilyn told me the collection had just arrived!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I picked up my purchases at BG today!  So excited!
> Pucci bronzer/blush
> Blue kajal
> Pucci meteorites brush (to use with bronzer), couldn't resist!
> 
> I got some Orchidee samples as well!
> 
> I also wanted to try to Noir G mascara but not in the blue, in black.  I think it smudged a little on me while I was still in store, but it didn't smudge at all the entire afternoon.  I'll have to pick up some later.
> 
> The SA used the cream version of the Lingerie foundation.  It was my first time with Guerlain foundation.  I was impressed.  This is also on my wishlist.



wow, so much to play with!!  I am jealous  now I am curious about the cream version of the Lingerie foundation! I tried the Chanel Aqua compact one and passed.

I see that you got a sample of the aqua serum. i have the full size and love it! It has lasted me almost a year now.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> wow, so much to play with!!  I am jealous  now I am curious about the cream version of the Lingerie foundation! I tried the Chanel Aqua compact one and passed.
> 
> I see that you got a sample of the aqua serum. i have the full size and love it! It has lasted me almost a year now.


 
Thanks, nicci!     I didn't even know there was a cream version!  You didn't like the Chanel one?  I've only read good things so far. 
Anyway, I also tried the meteorites over the foundation as a finishing powder, but I didn't see much of a difference.

I also like the Aqua Serum, but so far I haven't ventured a full size!  Well, I'm supposed to be called back for a facial one day, so I'll probably get it then!


----------



## pupeluv

girlygirl3 said:


> I picked up my purchases at BG today! So excited!
> Pucci bronzer/blush
> Blue kajal
> Pucci meteorites brush (to use with bronzer), couldn't resist!
> 
> I got some Orchidee samples as well!
> 
> I also wanted to try to Noir G mascara but not in the blue, in black. I think it smudged a little on me while I was still in store, but it didn't smudge at all the entire afternoon. I'll have to pick up some later.
> 
> The SA used the cream version of the Lingerie foundation. It was my first time with Guerlain foundation. I was impressed. This is also on my wishlist.


 
Love the stuff you got.....I said I wasn't going to get the bronzer/blush after I saw temptalias review but your pictures so look good!....how do you like it? I see you don't like the meteorites....I ordered it with the brush...so I guess I'll being seeing if I like that one or not.


----------



## Bethc

I went to BG to pick-up my haul today. They have a gift card event going on now, so $500 gets you $75 off.  The whole collection was $440ish, so I added another bronzer for free!

Here's the group pic and then I took pics of the pucci meteorites to compare to the holiday one and the regular one.


----------



## girlygirl3

pupeluv said:


> Love the stuff you got.....I said I wasn't going to get the bronzer/blush after I saw temptalias review but your pictures so look good!....how do you like it? I see you don't like the meteorites....I ordered it with the brush...so I guess I'll being seeing if I like that one or not.


 
Thanks!

The bronzer and blush apply sheerly, so you don't need to worry about being heavy handed.  I did use the meteorites brush, so that may have something to do with it?  For the blush, I used my NARS yachiyo brush and it picked up the right amount of color!
I hadn't planned on getting the brush, but being that it came with the pouch, I changed my mind!  I love the set!  Having said that, I do want to mention that I never thought the brush was soft.  That's why I didn't have it on my list.  Another thing is, I washed this one before using it and blue dye did come off!  It did feel a little softer after the wash though.  I'm hoping the dye will stop bleeding and it'll get softer with use! 

I am not a fan of the meteorites, but I don't hate them.  I just don't see the need for them.  I know others here have a different view!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> I went to BG to pick-up my haul today. They have a gift card event going on now, so $500 gets you $75 off. The whole collection was $440ish, so I added another bronzer for free!
> 
> Here's the group pic and then I took pics of the pucci meteorites to compare to the holiday one and the regular one.


 
How pretty this collection is!  Nice photos!
I don't plan on getting more pieces, but I love how the eye shadow palette looks and the nail polish is intriguing!


----------



## ElegantKelly

bethc fab haul!!

ladies who own the liner - is it blue or purple? TIA


----------



## Bethc

ElegantKelly said:
			
		

> bethc fab haul!!
> 
> ladies who own the liner - is it blue or purple? TIA



Definitely blue


----------



## ElegantKelly

^thanks! I am eagerly awaiting this collection!


----------



## girlygirl3

ElegantKelly said:


> bethc fab haul!!
> 
> ladies who own the liner - is it blue or purple? TIA


 
On me, it applies purple.  The MUA showed me I should use it as a base and then apply my black e/s over it.   It's subtle but I like the effect - not a true black, but well defined!


----------



## ElegantKelly

^Thanks for the tip! I will try this... 

It looks blue in some photo's but some swatches online look purple


----------



## MJDaisy

MJDaisy said:


> i got the meteorites pearls the other day...thinking about returning them. they're not even noticable on my skin.



i exchanged teint beige for teint dore, i like it a lot better


----------



## pupeluv

I received the Pucci Meteorites with the brush today....and I just got shipment confirmation for Cruel Gardenia, Yah!


----------



## Bethc

pupeluv said:
			
		

> I received the Pucci Meteorites with the brush today....and I just got shipment confirmation for Cruel Gardenia, Yah!



Wow! Where did you find cruel gardenia?


----------



## pupeluv

Bethc said:


> Wow! Where did you find cruel gardenia?


 
Nordstom online, I ordered it on 4/8 and it said it was on back order (I think til the 20th) but I got a shipment confirmation today...I was so hoping that it wasn't going to get cancelled.


----------



## Cait

I got my first Guerlain Quad (#06 Les Fumes) this evening - I had a $10 coupon to Shoppers Drug Mart; and I had hoped to find it in Duty Free. Alas, DF at LAX was pretty sold out of Guerlain quads; and Murale here doesn't even have #06 on the schematic.

I'm hoping I won't be disappointed *fingers crossed*.


----------



## pond23

pupeluv said:


> Nordstom online, I ordered it on 4/8 and it said it was on back order (I think til the 20th) but I got a shipment confirmation today...I was so hoping that it wasn't going to get cancelled.



^ Lucky! I unfortunately missed out on Cruel Gardenia.


----------



## JulieDiva

Cait said:


> I got my first Guerlain Quad (#06 Les Fumes) this evening - I had a $10 coupon to Shoppers Drug Mart; and I had hoped to find it in Duty Free. Alas, DF at LAX was pretty sold out of Guerlain quads; and Murale here doesn't even have #06 on the schematic.
> 
> I'm hoping I won't be disappointed *fingers crossed*.




I am sure you will love the Les Fumes quad.  i have it, and it is one of the best eyeshadow palettes i own, and |i have both UD Nakeds, many DIOR, some Chanel, Lancome, ...

I love the buttery texture of Guerlain shadows...


----------



## Belle.

^they are fab and this is a great color choice


----------



## Cait

JulieDiva said:


> I am sure you will love the Les Fumes quad. i have it, and it is one of the best eyeshadow palettes i own, and |i have both UD Nakeds, many DIOR, some Chanel, Lancome, ...
> 
> I love the buttery texture of Guerlain shadows...


 
I've worn Les Fumes (well, I've taken it off now!) today: the shimmery silver-taupe colour on the lid at the far left, the mauve in the socket & the matte grey along the lashline. I like it so far, but the shade on the left is the least pigmented of the three, though there was no fallout and the shimmer isn't big chunks of glitter , thank goodness.


----------



## pupeluv

pond23 said:


> ^ Lucky! I unfortunately missed out on Cruel Gardenia.


 
Thanks, the expected delivery date is for Monday...darn weekend....no complaints really I'm just happy to get it. Did ya get anything from the Terra Azzurra collection?


----------



## justwatchin

pupeluv said:


> I received the Pucci Meteorites with the brush today....and I just got shipment confirmation for Cruel Gardenia, Yah!



How do you like the Meterorites? I got an email today from Sephora and ordered it from them.


----------



## pond23

pupeluv said:


> Thanks, the expected delivery date is for Monday...darn weekend....no complaints really I'm just happy to get it. Did ya get anything from the Terra Azzurra collection?



^ Not yet! I'm going to be picking up the bronzer/blush for sure, and the Meteorites and the Khol Kajal in Blu Aqua are maybe's. Can't wait!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> meteorites illuminating powder - pucci
> 
> http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/22434.html
> 
> I wish it was in English. but what are the blue balls supposed to do?


 
I found one description:
http://www.beauty-reflections.com/2012/04/get-clarity-of-mediterranean-light-with.html


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ Not yet! I'm going to be picking up the bronzer/blush for sure, and the Meteorites and the Khol Kajal in Blu Aqua are maybe's. Can't wait!


 

I've been using the bronzer/blush every day since I got it.  I love it!


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> I've been using the bronzer/blush every day since I got it.  I love it!



^ Yay! So happy to hear a positive review of it! I can never have enough bronzing powders.


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:
			
		

> ^ Yay! So happy to hear a positive review of it! I can never have enough bronzing powders.



I love that its also a blush, so convenient!  The brush has grown on me and it is softer than I originally thought.  I am thinking about picking up the Kohl pencil in black too!


----------



## mistikat

I love the Azzurra bronzer ... I read the Temptalia review and was worried it would pull too orange, but that's not the case for me (I wear 03 in Lingerie de Peau, yellow undertone to my skin). The colour is just really lovely, both swirling all together, and using the blush and bronzer separately. I've found that using a bronzer brush with a wide head, you can use the entire pan, and position the blush colours on the cheekbone, with the bronzer underneath and put both on at once. 

Got the Pucci Meteorites and they are pretty, not too much sparkle, which is good. Also the Pucci brush. Very happy with all three purchases.


----------



## pursemania

I just got the Pucci Meteorites and brush.  Love the meteorites but the brush not so much.  I shouldn't have bought it but it was so pretty especially with the coordinating meteorites.  I have the MUFE kabuki brush which is much much softer.  Save your money on that one.


----------



## pupeluv

pond23 said:


> ^ Not yet! I'm going to be picking up the bronzer/blush for sure, and the Meteorites and the Khol Kajal in Blu Aqua are maybe's. Can't wait!


 
I'm try to resist the bronzer/blush....I know if I go near their counter I'll get it....maybe I should just try it on...it may not work for my skin tone...I wont know til I try...uh I'm trying to resist


----------



## Bethc

I pulled out all of my Guerlain bronzers to compare, none of them are at all similar, which I love!  I'm waiting for cruel gardenia.


----------



## pupeluv

Bethc said:


> I pulled out all of my Guerlain bronzers to compare, none of them are at all similar, which I love! I'm waiting for cruel gardenia.


 
Great photos! did you order Cruel Gardenia from Nordstoms too? mine will not be here til Monday.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> I pulled out all of my Guerlain bronzers to compare, none of them are at all similar, which I love! I'm waiting for cruel gardenia.


 
So pretty!  I have and love my Terra Inca too!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, nicci!     I didn't even know there was a cream version!  You didn't like the Chanel one?  I've only read good things so far.
> Anyway, I also tried the meteorites over the foundation as a finishing powder, but I didn't see much of a difference.
> 
> I also like the Aqua Serum, but so far I haven't ventured a full size!  Well, I'm supposed to be called back for a facial one day, so I'll probably get it then!



yea, on me I just didn't like the finish of it. I thought about trying it again, so maybe it'll be better next time.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I found one description:
> http://www.beauty-reflections.com/2012/04/get-clarity-of-mediterranean-light-with.html



thanks, I am still on the fence about getting it...hmmm


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Great photos! did you order Cruel Gardenia from Nordstoms too? mine will not be here til Monday.



I looked at this twice in person and walked away and then of course when no one had it anymore I wanted it. I found it on the Nordstrom site too but still wanted to think about it. After I saw your post, I looked again & it's gone  I shouldn't have waited so long!


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I looked at this twice in person and walked away and then of course when no one had it anymore I wanted it. I found it on the Nordstrom site too but still wanted to think about it. After I saw your post, I looked again & it's gone  I shouldn't have waited so long!


 
I missed out the first time obviously but when I saw it on the Nordstrom site I thought about for about a minute then I snapped out of it and pulled the trigger. Maybe there was just something about it that wasn't that appealing to you for you to pass on it a few times....you already have the LM Rose Rendezvous one....maybe too similar?


----------



## pupeluv

Cruel Gardenia came in today. Here it is with the Pucci Meteorites and brush.


----------



## Bethc

Yeah!  Mine came today too!!


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> I missed out the first time obviously but when I saw it on the Nordstrom site I thought about for about a minute then I snapped out of it and pulled the trigger. Maybe there was just something about it that wasn't that appealing to you for you to pass on it a few times....you already have the LM Rose Rendezvous one....maybe too similar?



Yea, at first I thought it would be too similar to the LM one but the shade was different. I guess I didn't think I needed another highlighter but at the same time I have never owned one from Guerlain.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Cruel Gardenia came in today. Here it is with the Pucci Meteorites and brush.



nice! which one will you use first?!


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> nice! which one will you use first?!


 

Thanks, the meteorites, the Cruel Gardenia is just so pretty...I want to look at it a little longer before I mess it all up.


----------



## wintotty

Bought the Bronzer, Blue mascara, Blue nail polish, and pink gloss from Summer Collection!
They are all pretty, but the bronzer is just gorgeous and LOVE the scent!!

I was going to buy the blue kajal, but it smudge a bit on me.....so I got the YSL waterproof eyeliner in blue (the new one just came out) and gold. They are both super pretty and stay put even on my water line!


----------



## girlygirl3

I am still loving my Pucci edition bronzer!  

I recently tried on Kiss Kiss gloss 823 Poppy Star at Sephora and I love the pop of poppy color!  According to Sephora, it was discontinued.  However, it appears as a new color at BG.  I suppose when the color came out, it was a Sephora exclusive?  I don't know, but I grabbed the last two at BG!
I also tried on an Automatique Shine lipstick.  These are really sheer, but buildable.  A La Parisienne is a very pretty pink coral, just right for the season!  I ended up getting 265 Pao Rosa, which looks quite dark in the tube, but applies on as (for me) sheer plum!  Lovely!


----------



## Charee

I just bought the Terracotta 4 Seasons in Brunettes!  It cost me $110 (AUD), but I love it!

I originally was going to get the normal bronzing powder, but found it too shimmery.

Absolutely loving the Cruel Gardenia...


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Love G!


----------



## paper_flowers

just got my first guerlain product today! guerlain meteorites perles teint rose 01


----------



## LeBolDuChaton

Guerlain Gabrielle Rouge G Lipstick is a staple to keep in my purse. When I move to Paris I have my eyes on garcon and the matching lip liner


----------



## HiromiT

Had my first Guerlain makeover and gotta say I was really impressed with their products! I walked away with these goodies:

- Rouge G lipstick in B62. The amazing case/mirror just blows me away and the price gave me a bit of sticker shock! 
- Lip liner in "terre de sienne"
- Baume de la Ferte, which I'm hoping will cure my perpetually dry, cracked lips.

I also got a GWP which included a cute grey pouch, Orchidee eye cream, and Super Aqua-serum!

Does anyone use their L'Or Radiance Concentrate? Any opinions?


----------



## mistikat

Just got the new Rouge Extrait in Luxure and Orgueil and really love these. No bleeding/feathering, they come off without staining lips or requiring an oil based remover. They don't fully dry, which takes some getting used to, and there is a fair bit of product transfer but the colour is amazing.


----------



## Prufrock613

mistikat said:


> Just got the new Rouge Extrait in Luxure and Orgueil and really love these. No bleeding/feathering, they come off without staining lips or requiring an oil based remover. They don't fully dry, which takes some getting used to, and there is a fair bit of product transfer but the colour is amazing.



I just picked up the Rouge Extrait in Avarice this week and ITA with everything you said.  They are wonderful!


----------



## mistikat

Prufrock613 said:


> I just picked up the Rouge Extrait in Avarice this week and ITA with everything you said. They are wonderful!


 
I am tempted to go back and get one of the more neutral shades like Avarice or Paresse. I love the ones I got but they are not exactly understated!


----------



## auntie em

I got the Rouge Extrait in Avarice and Paresse but I can't get over the fact that it doesn't fully dry. I'm returning it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I bought Noir G in  Black and a one pan eyeshadow while in Charleston. Love Noir G and how cute the case is with the mirror, the shadow is sort of harder than I expected, but I prefer softer shadows.


----------



## nicci404

I love holiday collections! 

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/09/guerlain-holiday-2012-makeup-collection-info-photos.html 


http://pleasureflush.blogspot.com/2012/08/want-it-guerlain-holiday-2012.html

so pretty...

apparently, they are also coming out with a new foundation. Hopefully it will be alcohol free


----------



## bunniluver

Question: I have the meteorites pearls that I've had for years. Those things seriously last forever. I am running low, and I am planning on repurchasing them. Now, what I want to ask is which do you think is better; the pearls or the pressed powder? I love the portability of the powder (I don't really touch up though), but the pearls are so unique.

I am so confused! I plan on buying them next month when I go to Disney, so I have a little bit of time, even though last time I was in that store it looked like perfume box city, and the only makeup I saw was on the little station.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am very disapointed in my Noir G mascara. The formula is awsome and the brush is great and it worked wonders when I first got it. It has now been two months and it has dried out. I never left it open, used it once a day like I would any mascara and I am aggravated that it didn't last long at all. I had this problem with DiorShow, but for a mascara that is basically double that price...I expected more.


----------



## saban

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am very disapointed in my Noir G mascara. The formula is awsome and the brush is great and it worked wonders when I first got it. It has now been two months and it has dried out. I never left it open, used it once a day like I would any mascara and I am aggravated that it didn't last long at all. I had this problem with DiorShow, but for a mascara that is basically double that price...I expected more.



Same thing happened with my friend.  I figured it forces you to buy a refill and is a cunning marketing scheme.  But really, mascara should be changed often so it does force you to be more hygienic.  At least the refills don't cost as much.


----------



## Neo007

Guerlain 2 is the best mascara I have ever used! It's also the most expensive, and lasts the least . At least there is so little of it that I do get to finish it before it dries out, and with having to repurchase every 2-3 months, it's certainly hygienic, lol

After having tried countless others, I've decided to give in and just bought another tube - I mean, can't fight it, so might as well accept it and enjoy it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

saban said:


> Same thing happened with my friend. I figured it forces you to buy a refill and is a cunning marketing scheme. But really, mascara should be changed often so it does force you to be more hygienic. At least the refills don't cost as much.


 
Yeah, that is what I am thinking with the marketing scheme. I checked the side of the mascara and it say six months. OH, well. I would have loved for it to last at least three months. But you are so right. I am tempted to just go ahead and get a refill because it is that good. The best I have really used.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Neo007 said:


> Guerlain 2 is the best mascara I have ever used! It's also the most expensive, and lasts the least . At least there is so little of it that I do get to finish it before it dries out, and with having to repurchase every 2-3 months, it's certainly hygienic, lol
> 
> After having tried countless others, I've decided to give in and just bought another tube - I mean, can't fight it, so might as well accept it and enjoy it


 
So True.


----------



## sjunky13

I got all of the Holiday collection last week. LOVE it all.


----------



## GrRoxy

sjunky13 said:


> I got all of the Holiday collection last week. LOVE it all.



Omg... In Paris they will have it in NOVEMBER!! I cant wait...


For now I bought Super Aqua crème fraicheur and baume réconfort  And so far I love them


----------



## Sweet Fire

I didn't get anything from the Holiday collection.


----------



## Amaryllix

I got the entire holiday collection (except the nail polish as I already have too many dupes) and so far LOVE it all! My husband even remarked on how my face glows with the meteorites du dragon.


----------



## GrRoxy

Amaryllix said:


> I got the entire holiday collection (except the nail polish as I already have too many dupes) and so far LOVE it all! My husband even remarked on how my face glows with the meteorites du dragon.



In Paris they still dont have it... I need these meteorites in my life!!


----------



## Bethc

So frustrated!  I just went to BG, there's a parade on 5th avectoday, so it's impossible to get across the street, but I make it. I purchased the meteorites and the face powder compact. I had to go back through the parade to get home and... She gave me the wrong thing!!  The is the 3rd time that has happened at BG to me, it's my fault for not checking.  So, I called back and she's holding the compact for me (she offered to send it, but I'll be there again this week) and she said she's leaving a present too. I'm just going back to bed now, lol. 

For those or you that haven't seen it yet, the entire collection is very pretty, I love their special pieces!

Here's my little collection of meteorites and a close-up of the new one.


----------



## bebeklein

nicci404 said:


> I love holiday collections!
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/09/guerlain-holiday-2012-makeup-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> 
> http://pleasureflush.blogspot.com/2012/08/want-it-guerlain-holiday-2012.html
> 
> so pretty...
> 
> apparently, they are also coming out with a new foundation. Hopefully it will be alcohol free



^Apparently it is alcohol free
http://mostlysunnybunny.wordpress.com/tag/guerlain-parure-de-lumiere/

Im also wondering if anyone has tried the new parure de lumiere foundation and how they like it so far and how it compares with chanels vitalumiere if any experience.

I need to buy a winter foundation and have used lingerie de peau.  i like the idea of a dewy finish but with vitalumiere i had a more of a t zone shine since i have combo skin.  this new product seems to work for sunnybunny and i just  wondering about others experiences.


----------



## nicci404

bebeklein said:


> ^Apparently it is alcohol free
> http://mostlysunnybunny.wordpress.com/tag/guerlain-parure-de-lumiere/
> 
> Im also wondering if anyone has tried the new parure de lumiere foundation and how they like it so far and how it compares with chanels vitalumiere if any experience.
> 
> I need to buy a winter foundation and have used lingerie de peau.  i like the idea of a dewy finish but with vitalumiere i had a more of a t zone shine since i have combo skin.  this new product seems to work for sunnybunny and i just  wondering about others experiences.



thanks! I saw this over the weekend and I liked it a lot better than the Chanel Vitaulmiere. The texture is almost gel like? It is not a runny/watery foundation - not thin. The coverage was good as well. I just got a sample of it. I also noticed they offer 2 shades that they did not before in the US - Beige Pale and Amber Pale.


----------



## i<3handbags

Bought the Liu Eye and Lip Calligraphy Palette.


----------



## aikoNakamura

Thinking of picking up the Meteorites but I'm having trouble on deciding if it is really worth it. 

Is everyone happy with their Meteorites and which one is your favorite?


----------



## GrRoxy

aikoNakamura said:


> Thinking of picking up the Meteorites but I'm having trouble on deciding if it is really worth it.
> 
> Is everyone happy with their Meteorites and which one is your favorite?



I would say try before buying. For some people(like me) it gives sort of 'soft glow' effect but some people doesnt see a difference. Its nothing spectacular or obvious. Limited editions are more glittery, try to find maybe some reviews or photos? I personally got my first meteorites because of the tin


----------



## aikoNakamura

GrRoxy said:


> I would say try before buying. For some people(like me) it gives sort of 'soft glow' effect but some people doesnt see a difference. Its nothing spectacular or obvious. Limited editions are more glittery, try to find maybe some reviews or photos? I personally got my first meteorites because of the tin



Yeah, I've been looking around online at some pictures but it's a bit hard to tell if they have anything on. I'll keep looking though. I agree that the packaging is beautiful! Just wondering, what shade do you use? I'm asian with light-medium skintone and I'm not sure which shade to lean towards.


----------



## GrRoxy

aikoNakamura said:


> Yeah, I've been looking around online at some pictures but it's a bit hard to tell if they have anything on. I'll keep looking though. I agree that the packaging is beautiful! Just wondering, what shade do you use? I'm asian with light-medium skintone and I'm not sure which shade to lean towards.



I use Emilio Pucci limited ones, Perles d'azur. I plan to buy the newest Dragon one but they re more cool-toned and pink- I dont mind though  
To me it looks like most of people like the first shade- teint rose and I personally would choose this one.


----------



## aikoNakamura

GrRoxy said:


> I use Emilio Pucci limited ones, Perles d'azur. I plan to buy the newest Dragon one but they re more cool-toned and pink- I dont mind though
> To me it looks like most of people like the first shade- teint rose and I personally would choose this one.



Thanks! I'll look into the Teint Rose.


----------



## lifestylekitty

I love the Parure compact foundation! Makes my skin look flawless. Elegant packaging. Pricey though.


----------



## goodmornin

I'm planning on making a decent sized haul/ purchase of Guerlain with the Sephora 20% off! Think I should wait to get some of the new "Dragon" collection items since they're not on Sephora yet?

I'm planning to get:

- Pucci Meteorites
- Pucci Brush
- Parure Extreme Foundation in 02 Beige Claire
- Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl Liner in Black (never used this! excited to try!)
- Meteorites Pressed Powder (but looks like its out of stock)

Excited to get my haul! I only have 2 lippies (Rouge G in Gwen and Garconne) so far!


----------



## Amaryllix

goodmornin said:
			
		

> I'm planning on making a decent sized haul/ purchase of Guerlain with the Sephora 20% off! Think I should wait to get some of the new "Dragon" collection items since they're not on Sephora yet?
> 
> I'm planning to get:
> 
> - Pucci Meteorites
> - Pucci Brush
> - Parure Extreme Foundation in 02 Beige Claire
> - Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl Liner in Black (never used this! excited to try!)
> - Meteorites Pressed Powder (but looks like its out of stock)
> 
> Excited to get my haul! I only have 2 lippies (Rouge G in Gwen and Garconne) so far!



I'm trying not to make a haul list for the VIB fun, but I probably ought to so I don't go too crazy.  

I would recommend contacting Sephora's customer service to see if they have a date for the Guerlain holiday collection.


----------



## goodmornin

Amaryllix said:


> I'm trying not to make a haul list for the VIB fun, but I probably ought to so I don't go too crazy.
> 
> I would recommend contacting Sephora's customer service to see if they have a date for the Guerlain holiday collection.



That's a good idea! I might just get my current haul now, and then get the rest in November when they have the promotion, and return the other items I don't end up using.


----------



## bebeklein

nicci404 said:


> thanks! I saw this over the weekend and I liked it a lot better than the Chanel Vitaulmiere. The texture is almost gel like? It is not a runny/watery foundation - not thin. The coverage was good as well. I just got a sample of it. I also noticed they offer 2 shades that they did not before in the US - Beige Pale and Amber Pale.



I agree with your synopsis and heard about the addition of some shades.  I'm a 3.  I was hoping to purchase at sephora online in November so I could get the 20% discount for the vib event but they havent added the product   Looks like I will be buying from Nordstrom since they are running a gwp right now - mini size meteorites primer.  Nov 1 & 2 is double points day too


----------



## Amaryllix

I kind of fell over myself when I noticed that NM.com has Cruel Gardenia in stock again: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Guerl...ements%3D&eItemId=prod144630264&cmCat=product

If you don't have it, GO GO GO!! I bought myself a backup so I can stop being afraid to use the one I have. 

Also, there's older stuff such as the Belle de Nuit collection.


----------



## nicci404

Amaryllix said:


> I kind of fell over myself when I noticed that NM.com has Cruel Gardenia in stock again:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Guerl...ements%3D&eItemId=prod144630264&cmCat=product
> 
> If you don't have it, GO GO GO!! I bought myself a backup so I can stop being afraid to use the one I have.
> 
> Also, there's older stuff such as the Belle de Nuit collection.



It says not available


----------



## Glitzerland

bebeklein said:


> ^Apparently it is alcohol free
> http://mostlysunnybunny.wordpress.com/tag/guerlain-parure-de-lumiere/
> 
> Im also wondering if anyone has tried the new parure de lumiere foundation and how they like it so far and how it compares with chanels vitalumiere if any experience.
> 
> I need to buy a winter foundation and have used lingerie de peau.  i like the idea of a dewy finish but with vitalumiere i had a more of a t zone shine since i have combo skin.  this new product seems to work for sunnybunny and i just  wondering about others experiences.



I have used it for a week now and I really like it. Compared to Vitalumiere I find it way better, it is not runny at all, and I find it long lasting than Vitalumiere (which did not last at all on my combination skin). I am also very acne prone, and most foundations break me out, and the fact that my skin remains perfect after using Parure de Lumiere everyday for a week is almost to good to be true. It is a very light foundation, but is somewhat buildable to light-medium coverage. I find it gives a pretty glow. The only con is that I wish it was longer lasting. A the moment I use it over the Guerlain Light Diffusing primer, which adds some extra glow, but does not make it longer lasting. I will try to use it with another primer that makes my foundation longer lasting and see if I like it even better then.


----------



## sjunky13

OMG! Bump, lol. This thread has been neglected! 
Anyway, love spring! The Meteorites  are gorgeous and big, the mascara is great and the shadow is fun! 
Anyone buy anything from spring yet?


----------



## Luv22119

Not yet but I plan to buy the meteorites! They look so pretty and meteorites have been on my beauty wish list for quite some time.


----------



## Luv22119

Just got home with Lingerie de Peau! Absolutely love it so far!


----------



## Amaryllix

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> OMG! Bump, lol. This thread has been neglected!
> Anyway, love spring! The Meteorites  are gorgeous and big, the mascara is great and the shadow is fun!
> Anyone buy anything from spring yet?



I'm waiting for NM.com to add Spring so I can use some gift cards.  I hate paying the charge send shipping. It's ridiculous. 

Glad to hear you like the Meteorites! I'm really looking forward to them, and the green quad. (Coup de Foudre?)


----------



## Lady Stardust

I am loving my Coup de Foudre quad! I haven't been able to come up with a look that uses the greens and the coral bc I think it would be too much but I love using them separately! The greens give me a really nice, light look and go with my green eyes


----------



## outtacontrol

Glitzerland said:
			
		

> I have used it for a week now and I really like it. Compared to Vitalumiere I find it way better, it is not runny at all, and I find it long lasting than Vitalumiere (which did not last at all on my combination skin). I am also very acne prone, and most foundations break me out, and the fact that my skin remains perfect after using Parure de Lumiere everyday for a week is almost to good to be true. It is a very light foundation, but is somewhat buildable to light-medium coverage. I find it gives a pretty glow. The only con is that I wish it was longer lasting. A the moment I use it over the Guerlain Light Diffusing primer, which adds some extra glow, but does not make it longer lasting. I will try to use it with another primer that makes my foundation longer lasting and see if I like it even better then.



I use a stilla primer under my guerlain foundation. It's almost like they were made for eachother! Holds it in place all day and extends wear time too. Try it!


----------



## Penny_lane24

Quick question for all you guerlain lovers out there: Have any of you noticed any difference (once applied) between the regular permanent collection meteorites and the Emilio Pucci ones? So many people have raved about the meteorites so I bought the Pucci ones a while ago and I like them but feel like there wasn't anything super special about them... If you have both, which ones do you prefer?


----------



## lazeny

Snapped this up at 30% off. Collections arrive late in my part of the world so I feel very lucky


----------



## Prufrock613

lazeny said:


> Snapped this up at 30% off. Collections arrive late in my part of the world so I feel very lucky



You are one lucky lady.  Enjoy your score!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Guerlain at Saks Chicago is having some event today with a national makeup artist and lots of gifts and goodies!

Choice of gift with purchase:
1) Deluxe set of Orchidee skincare (comes with 5 items from the skincare line)
2) Petite bow makeup bag with silver strap chain for crossbody wear filled with goodies inside
3) Coral summery beach tote with goodies inside

They have all the new Terracota stuff in! My SA Emilie said she will ship whatever you want free of charge. Her cell phone is (309) 712-5926 or you can call the Saks Chicago at (312) 799-5211 and ask for Emilie at Guerlain cosmetics.

Have fun!!! I got the new Nude 00 bronzer, SO pretty


----------



## shells

lazeny said:


> Snapped this up at 30% off. Collections arrive late in my part of the world so I feel very lucky



where do you live???  would love a wulong compact


----------



## bebeklein

My SA said the Gold and Extreme foundations are being discontinued whatever is in the store is the last of them....this makes me sad.  Will probably scoop up both.


----------



## Deanna39

Guerlain to me has the best bronzers, Eyeshadows, and lipsticks.


----------



## Deanna39

I love the Meteorites. I have the ones from the Emilio Pucci collection and the brush.


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## Deanna39




----------



## piosavsfan

I bought my first meteorites. I'm not sure if they are making any difference, I'm using them as a finishing powder for my foundation. I have a question for you ladies - do you keep the sponge that comes with them on top of them or throw it away?


----------



## Deanna39

piosavsfan said:


> I bought my first meteorites. I'm not sure if they are making any difference, I'm using them as a finishing powder for my foundation. I have a question for you ladies - do you keep the sponge that comes with them on top of them or throw it away?



I keep the sponge


----------



## katmb

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2148619



I love all the Pucci items. I took advantage of the VIB sale to get the Terracotta Azurra:


----------



## jen_sparro

katmb said:


> I love all the Pucci items. I took advantage of the VIB sale to get the Terracotta Azurra:
> 
> View attachment 2148805



This is gorgeous... might have to look for this!


----------



## Deanna39

katmb said:


> I love all the Pucci items. I took advantage of the VIB sale to get the Terracotta Azurra:
> 
> View attachment 2148805



Gorgeous!


----------



## BunnyLady4

piosavsfan said:


> I bought my first meteorites. I'm not sure if they are making any difference, I'm using them as a finishing powder for my foundation. I have a question for you ladies - do you keep the sponge that comes with them on top of them or throw it away?


 
I keep the sponge.
I don't know that I understnad all the hype about the meteorites, but they're just so pretty and smell so nice, I'm not sure I can stop usiing them.  
(how's that for shallow? )


----------



## bigdilove

I recently bought th meteorites pressed powder. I want to love it but I'm not sure it covers well. I have oily skin and I find I have to reapply it all throughout the day.


----------



## brianne1114

I bought Les Fumes, Teint Rose meteorites, and Chamade RA l/s during the Sephora VIB sale. Love them all!


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## Deanna39

05 Medium Brunette


----------



## kelly902

my boyfriend bought me the Aqua Allegoria Mandarine Basilic as he knew i was wanting it - it's amazing  

i used to sell guerlain, and i totally fell in love with the brand. their bronzers are the absolute best, and their perfumes are beautiful


----------



## lazeny

Was able to get my hands on this last item Asia Exclusive at our local Guerlain. 

Guerlain Blush G Sakura


----------



## keodi

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2169754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 Medium Brunette




nice!I picked up #8 last week.


----------



## Deanna39

keodi said:


> nice!I picked up #8 last week.



8 is gorgeous.&#128515;


----------



## Bethc

I bought the new bronzer yesterday and pulled out all of the ones I've collected over the years... I think they multiplied somehow?


----------



## GrRoxy

Bethc said:


> I bought the new bronzer yesterday and pulled out all of the ones I've collected over the years... I think they multiplied somehow?
> 
> View attachment 2194663



Hahha love this photo!


----------



## Deanna39

Bethc said:


> I bought the new bronzer yesterday and pulled out all of the ones I've collected over the years... I think they multiplied somehow?
> 
> View attachment 2194663



Nice!&#128515;


----------



## bigdilove

Does anyone know when these new powders re coming out?


----------



## haruhii

Bethc said:


> I bought the new bronzer yesterday and pulled out all of the ones I've collected over the years... I think they multiplied somehow?
> 
> View attachment 2194663



Wow so awesome!!! Jealous of your collection!


----------



## Haan

I love guerlain and its luxurious packaging.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Madame Batifole.  I wore this today I LOVE it!


----------



## katmb

bigdilove said:


> Does anyone know when these new powders re coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2295742



They are online at Neimans and Nordstrom, so if they are not in stores yet, they should be soon.


----------



## valvets

pink clip


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I love Guerlain for their pretty packaging!


----------



## bigdilove

Love guerlain! Heres my collection. They have the best packaging for their compacts.


----------



## katmb

My duty-free find this weekend; almost made up for my 18 hour flight delay.

Cruel Gardenia Illuminating Powder


----------



## Tiare

I'm so torn with the new collection. I LOVE the packaging for the Crazy Paris loose Meteorites powder, but, I would prefer the compact. Unfortunately, I think that compact looks more like what they usually put their bronzers in. Kinda boring brown.

I gave up deciding and bought the new Armani Eccentrico illuminator which is AMAZING. Four co-workers told me my skin looked beautiful today... and I was broken out with tons of concealer on


----------



## jen_sparro

Does anyone have both the Emilio Pucci bronzer and can give me their opinion on whether the Crazy Paris bronzer compares at all? 
I badly want the Crazy Paris but I'm trying to avoid doubling up on similar products :shame:


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone tried the loose kohl and the kajal pencil kohl? i love the look of the loose but it's a real pain to put on (goes everywhere), is the pencil similar?


----------



## Deanna39

2013 Crazy Paris Holiday Collection


----------



## meela188

I wish they would re-release their G serie noir blush. I could only use one blush for the rest of my life that would be it


----------



## Kfoorya2

Swe3tGirl said:


> I love Guerlain for their pretty packaging!
> 
> View attachment 2324392




I use those primers and love them!


----------



## Samia

katmb said:


> My duty-free find this weekend; almost made up for my 18 hour flight delay.
> 
> Cruel Gardenia Illuminating Powder
> 
> View attachment 2380872




I love how beautiful all of the products look, sometime I don't want to use them and spoil the pretty layers &#128523;


----------



## fifilamew

Hey guys! Quick PSA: Guerlain Turandot and Liu Meteorite compacts are still available for 50% off at Harrods!


----------



## Lovelee8

Does anyone know which lipstick the model is wearing in the ad for the new Spring 2014 line?


----------



## Deppaholic

Lovelee8 said:


> Does anyone know which lipstick the model is wearing in the ad for the new Spring 2014 line?


I am leaning towards this line, phasing out all others.  I went "crazy" on different meteorites, and found Neiman's online still has the crazy compact, so I ordered that, the lush mascara, and discontinued harder balls in teint rose.  LOVE LOVE LOVE Guerlain, not to mention my favorite perfume house.  I also got the Claire and they are very soft, I tried to crush one of those (and did) compared to the teint rose (could not crush).  So, previously I read somewhere on here, if you like the older line, run don't walk to get them.  Although I really love the Claire also.  I will take a pic when the "crazy palette and mascara" arrive!  Ooops...I forgot, I don't know the shade the model is wearing, sorry.  Looks very berry.  I can't wait to order a Guerlain lipstick.


----------



## princesspig

Lovelee8 said:


> Does anyone know which lipstick the model is wearing in the ad for the new Spring 2014 line?



There are two new lipsticks in the Spring 2014 collection (Rouge Automatique in Attrape-Coeur (171) and Insolence (144)), so it's probably one of those - to me, it looks more like Insolence (144). Both look amazing - and Rouge Automatique lipsticks have never disappointed me.

I've used Guerlain for years and collect the Meteorites powder pearls. 
I generally really like the brand (not so keen on the skincare though), but I've found the new blushes a bit disappointing, especially the white plastic container looks so cheap and far from impressive. Previously, Guerlain have done so well with the packaging.
I bought the new Meteorites in 03 Medium, and I'm quite happy with them. The colour reminds me of the old Pink Fresh colour which I really liked.
I don't really mind that the pearls are softer - I've found that the older, harder pearls have made it difficult to pick up product with a soft brush.


----------



## bigdilove

Is anyone aware if guerlain discontinued the meteorites compact pressed powder? I cant find it anywhere and whats online is only one color (of course not the one I need)


----------



## tori253@amerite

Just wondering your thoughts.... I'm in my mid 30's and have used Chanel skin care for the past few years. I recently used guerlain meteorites and I love them!  The SA at Neimans did a makeover and I have used samples of their skin care. I also fell in love with the cool eye liner too. I never thought I'd find anything to replace my Chanel but now I wonder?!  What do you guys think?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LoVeinLA

I love the meteorites. It definitely illuminates and your skin looks more pulled together. I don't believe that meteorites are just pretty packaging, but a necessary finishing powder.


----------



## Lovelee8

princesspig said:


> There are two new lipsticks in the Spring 2014 collection (Rouge Automatique in Attrape-Coeur (171) and Insolence (144)), so it's probably one of those - to me, it looks more like Insolence (144). Both look amazing - and Rouge Automatique lipsticks have never disappointed me.
> 
> I've used Guerlain for years and collect the Meteorites powder pearls.
> I generally really like the brand (not so keen on the skincare though), but I've found the new blushes a bit disappointing, especially the white plastic container looks so cheap and far from impressive. Previously, Guerlain have done so well with the packaging.
> I bought the new Meteorites in 03 Medium, and I'm quite happy with them. The colour reminds me of the old Pink Fresh colour which I really liked.
> I don't really mind that the pearls are softer - I've found that the older, harder pearls have made it difficult to pick up product with a soft brush.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

If it works what's the reservation about using it??

It's good to shake things up a bit in your makeup routine...


----------



## tori253@amerite

hotshot said:


> If it works what's the reservation about using it??
> 
> It's good to shake things up a bit in your makeup routine...




I don't have any reservations I like the change I was wondering what everyone thinks of the makeup line and skincare line. I've seen myself moving away from Chanel and over to Guerlain so I was wondering if anyone has compared makeup and/or skin care products?!


----------



## CaliZTA

I'm addicted to the foundation! It's not a common brand in my area, so I have to order online. But, I'm going to Grand Cayman in a few months & I fully plan on stocking up


----------



## Love Of My Life

tori253@amerite said:


> I don't have any reservations I like the change I was wondering what everyone thinks of the makeup line and skincare line. I've seen myself moving away from Chanel and over to Guerlain so I was wondering if anyone has compared makeup and/or skin care products?!


 

Guerlain is an old world house with incredible skin care  & many
innovative prducts as well. Their lipsticks are great..

If you can find a good color match for your skin I'd give it a go..

IMO it is far superior to Chanel .. the Chanel range of nail polishes
are very beautiful & superb color range Guerlain is more limited


----------



## pink sapphire

hotshot said:


> Guerlain is an old world house with incredible skin care  & many
> innovative prducts as well. Their lipsticks are great..
> 
> If you can find a good color match for your skin I'd give it a go..
> 
> IMO it is far superior to Chanel .. the Chanel range of nail polishes
> are very beautiful & superb color range Guerlain is more limited


I love their lipsticks so beautiful think they just had price increase on them but are worth it.


----------



## Asscher Cut

I'm tossing around the idea of getting the Terracotta bronzing powder. I ordinarily just use a cheapie bronzer, but I am curious to know if this will work better for a more flawless group


----------



## pmburk

I purchased the Meteorities Light Diffusing Primer a couple of months ago and have been using it off and on. I love the look & lasting power of primers, but I have an awful time finding one that doesn't break me out (my face hates silicones). So far I am *loving* this one! Gives a beautiful finish, doesn't feel too greasy or slick, and doesn't break me out. Win!


----------



## minnie04

I love Guerlain make up products and skin care. they fit me better than La mer. I am Asian with fair skin and La mer doesn't work for me at all. Their skin care product breaks out my skin.


----------



## Jujuma

Yesterday I bought L'OR radiance and Terracotta spray. Wow, I'm in love. I've always felt the Guerlain bronzers were over rated before. Not this one. The L'OR makes your skin so beautiful and keeps it, and your makeup, that way all day. The bronzer is so easy to use, just spray and blend with a brush. Really with these two products all you need is a touch of concealer on any trouble spots and you're good to go. A tad pricey, but worth every penny IMO.


----------



## Jujuma

One more thing...the only thing that bothers me a little bit is that the L'OR comes in a glass bottle. Makes it feel special, I guess, but also makes it difficult to travel with. It's 1oz so I guess you could chance it in your carry on but I would be crushed if it was taken away. What do you think?


----------



## Deanna39

guerlain Meteorites & Primer


----------



## Deanna39

Guerlain Blossom Bubble Blush in Cherry from the Spring 2014 Collection


----------



## beauxgoris

Has anyone purchased their new bronzer brush yet? Looks so tempting with the red bristles - but their brushes are usually so scratchy!


----------



## tori253@amerite

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2550215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guerlain Meteorites & Primer




Love these!  I have the same thing!!


----------



## bigdilove

I went a little crazy at the guerlain counter today,  here's my haul


----------



## tori253@amerite

bigdilove said:


> I went a little crazy at the guerlain counter today,  here's my haul




Nice!!!


----------



## Lands

Picked up some goodies today! The clutch is free with purchase @ Bloomingdales. &#128132;


----------



## tori253@amerite

Lands said:


> Picked up some goodies today! The clutch is free with purchase @ Bloomingdales. &#128132;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565109




Oh love the clutch!  Wish there was a bloomies in Michigan!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I picked up the Meteorites today in the darkest shade and also the light bronzer in shade 05.  I love it!!!


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## kisskissbagbag

I have sephora Gift card and was tempted to splurge it on guerlain products! What do you guys suggest? I'm looking for a everyday lipgloss


----------



## JulieDiva

kisskissbagbag said:


> I have sephora Gift card and was tempted to splurge it on guerlain products! What do you guys suggest? I'm looking for a everyday lipgloss




number 463..La petite robe noir lip gloss is a really nice, neutral pinky mauve shade of lipgloss.


----------



## MissNataliie

I just bought my second tube of Maxi Lash. I absolutely love this mascara! It makes my lashes look so full!


----------



## princesspig

This today:





It's the Aqua Allegoria Lys Soleia and Limon Verde as well as an eyeshadow quad in Les Fauves (14).

The quad was half price, I'm assuming it's being discontinued.
The Lys Soleia perfume is also being discontinued so was on sale. Apparently the Limon Verde is the newest perfume in the Aqua Allegora range.

A couple of weeks ago, I got the new Terracotta perfume. It's really nice as well - and reminds me a bit of Lys Soleia.


----------



## milksway25

princesspig said:


> This today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Aqua Allegoria Lys Soleia and Limon Verde as well as an eyeshadow quad in Les Fauves (14).
> 
> The quad was half price, I'm assuming it's being discontinued.
> The Lys Soleia perfume is also being discontinued so was on sale. Apparently the Limon Verde is the newest perfume in the Aqua Allegora range.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I got the new Terracotta perfume. It's really nice as well - and reminds me a bit of Lys Soleia.



hi may i ask where you got this item on sale? i am in the US and i have never seen Guerlain on sale here. thanks


----------



## princesspig

milksway25 said:


> hi may i ask where you got this item on sale? i am in the US and i have never seen Guerlain on sale here. thanks



I'm in the UK - I got it in the department store House of Fraser


----------



## katran26

princesspig said:


> This today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Aqua Allegoria Lys Soleia and Limon Verde as well as an eyeshadow quad in Les Fauves (14).
> 
> The quad was half price, I'm assuming it's being discontinued.
> The Lys Soleia perfume is also being discontinued so was on sale. Apparently the Limon Verde is the newest perfume in the Aqua Allegora range.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I got the new Terracotta perfume. It's really nice as well - and reminds me a bit of Lys Soleia.




I remember that quad- I think it was from last autumn, I have the same one  I love the colors- sad they're discontinued


----------



## milksway25

thanks. its good that Guerlain goes on sale in your country. here in d US it doesnt. lucky 


princesspig said:


> I'm in the UK - I got it in the department store House of Fraser


----------



## lizmil

I was looking at lipsticks online and doing comparisons. I ended up with Guerlain automatique in Voilette de Madame. Some places say Violette.   I originally saw it on temptalia (sp) I think that was it!  

There see to be a couple of places you can buy and return this color... Nordstrom and I think sephora, although I don't think they had this color online.

I don't live near anyplace that sells this brand to see it in person.  Can anyone tell me about it here? And particularly this shade?  Thank you.


----------



## babysunshine

I love Guerlain meteorites, been using for two years now and does not seem to be finishing!


----------



## Bunny2014

Hi i'm guerlain nubie here.

Would u mind to give me a recommendation for the most pigmented guerlain blush?

Thank you in advance


----------



## mf19

anyone have the terra tropica - any thoughts on it?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just ordered the liquid eyeliner, anyone here love/hate it?


----------



## katran26

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just ordered the liquid eyeliner, anyone here love/hate it?



I like the durability/extremely high pigment and liquid effect. I find the application to be a little more difficult than say a felt pen, etc. But I definitely think it's an amazing product.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

katran26 said:


> I like the durability/extremely high pigment and liquid effect. I find the application to be a little more difficult than say a felt pen, etc. But I definitely think it's an amazing product.




Thank you so much for your response!! Can't wait to receive it! Should arrive today!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

katran26 said:


> I like the durability/extremely high pigment and liquid effect. I find the application to be a little more difficult than say a felt pen, etc. But I definitely think it's an amazing product.




I think i got a bad batch, mine is terrible! It's patchy, and flakes off... I'm so disappointed!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

I bought the Guerlain terracotta joli foundation on a whim (usually loyal to cle de peau, but I had 20% off at sephora) and it's unbelievable!! It actually may be one of the best foundations I've ever used, especially for my skin tone. I'm fair, but most fair foundations look white on me, and beiges turn slightly orange.  this is perfect all day!


----------



## katran26

Sophie-Rose said:


> I think i got a bad batch, mine is terrible! It's patchy, and flakes off... I'm so disappointed!!



oh wow....really? Mine is always super liquidy and smooth. That's sad


----------



## Sophie-Rose

katran26 said:


> oh wow....really? Mine is always super liquidy and smooth. That's sad




I think I'm going to exchange it for a YSL gel pot eyeliner


----------



## Samantha S

My first ever Guerlain purchase and I love,love the base coat and eyeshadow.


----------



## L etoile

I'm looking into the Guerlain meteorites compacts. There's a regular compact powder and a voyage powder. What's the difference? One is much more expensive than the other; the more expensive one doesn't have multiple shades available. I'm so confused about what to get.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi there everyone
How come you can buy from Guerlain website anymore? Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Kiss Kiss balm - R371 Morning Rose


----------

